# #58 CLOSED -A Conversation about Color with Designer1234



## Designer1234

June 7/2014-- *A CONVERSATION ABOUT COLOR WITH DESIGHER1234*

 Introducing color into your knitted and crochet projects including lace
.
Good Morning! We are trying something a little different on the workshops this week.

_We are going to have a discussion about incorporating color in your knitted and crochet work_.

Many of the people who are joining us members of the lace party group on KP and I am here to give them some ideas how to go out of the box a bit  and try to use colors in their lace in ways that they hadnt thought of.

The discussion and suggestions can also be used in regular knit and crochet projects such as Scarves, shawls, afghans, sweaters, and certainly heavier weight lace patterns.

Combining colors has been a huge part of my life for 60 years. I am pretty well self taught and therefore I learned by trial and error. No one ever told me  that is against the rules, you cant do that  so I just went ahead and did different things and actually most worked, although certainly some didnt; however I got to the point where I didnt have too many failures, and I rarely if ever followed a pattern.

I use to call my classes  ONE OF A KIND  as my hope is that people, even though they still might follow a pattern- have the courage to use it as a basic start but add to the pattern by using different stitches and different colors in many different ways, making each of your projects a one of a kind.

I have a basic top down cardigan pattern that I followed the first time I did a top down.

I have made the basic pattern many times but you would never know that it was the same basic pattern.

I have never made sweater that followed exactly a pattern although I used the basic shape, and just varied the stitches, and the individual parts as well as the stitches and color. - I never know what I will end up as I never plan ahead on my projects, whether they be watercolor, crochet shawls, stained glass, knitting projects, fabric wall hangings or just about anything else.

I am not suggesting that everyone throw away their patterns and jump off the deep end of the knitting spectrum.

I am suggesting to give thought to making the projects one of a kind by using color combinations and stitch combinations.

I recently made a stashbuster cardigan see below which intrigued quite a few people when I showed a picture.

My discussion today is to try to convince you all that color is not something you should allow yourself to fear. Some are afraid to step away from using color because they are afraid they will spoil a project. I am not going to ask you to do that here, but to seriously consider using color to give your knitting and crochet, and especially lace, a personality and to create a project that is original.

Lace is usually knit or crochet with fine yarn , and specific stitch patterns  scarves and shawls and cardigans are commonly projects that take well to lace making. Most lacework is done in one color.

Once in awhile you see a variegated lace project and once in awhile you see the whole project done in a different color.

Even though our main thought is about lace and color  the same information can be used on all other knitting projects too- and we will get into that as we go along as well.I hope to give you some ideas.

*There are three ways of adding color*

_ one is through dyeing but not everyone is experienced nor do they have a place where dyeing is possible. There are lots of videos and information on line about using different dyesI have found that the dyes used to dye fabric usually work for light or white yarn.

[ii]using variegated or striped yarn. We will talk about putting together different yarns to make colorful lace scarves or shawls  sock wool can be used for making beautiful shawls.

[iii](my favorite) picking yarn of different colors and working them into a pattern on the project using either rows of different colors and using different stitches

*I use the Russian Join*  for joining yarn in most cases, although I have just started using this join  it means you dont have ends to work in when you are finished and it works for both crochet and knitting. It makes a slightly heavier yarn for an inch or two but in most cases does not affect the look of the project .

I hate weaving In colors but have spent hours doing so. This join really works quite well.

If you want to join any colors in other projects as well, this join is very good- It doesnt thicken the yarn too much and it saves you having to weave in the ends. It is tidy and although it takes a few minutes it is well worth it.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-russian-join/

to join the colors, and I use large intarsia sections as one of the main ways to use different colors In sweaters and afghans and just about anything I feel I would like to do at the time. Scarves are wonderful when done in intarsia colors.

Lacework is so fine and so beautiful, that colorworks would be something very new, and very different and very worthwhile in my opinion.

Imagine looking at a beautiful blue sky with clouds, and the beginnings of a sunsetDeep blue, light blue, off white(pale grey) and a soft very quiet pink, or lilac (mauve)color, or even a soft yellow gold added to that combination on a lace shawl -- There would never be another like it if you decide on the colors yourself.

I am posting some pictures of my different ways of using a variety of color in my work (hand dyed wall hangings with applicue and thread painting, crochet afghans, stashbuster cardigan and work in progress on a summer cardigan.

*NOTE*Even though I have mentioned lace as the reason for this conversation as I was asked to talk about lace. I do not knit lace, but I use the lessons in this conversation over and over in my work. The world is full of wonderful color combinations. I see color everywhere. Nature does not avoid mixing colors that people say are 'wrong'. NO COLORS ARE WRONG. It is how you use them and what you accomplish using them._


----------



## Designer1234

*Lets look at the Northern lights and different skies to start*

I am attaching pictures of the northern lights north of Canada and the UK  they are called aurora borealis (wonderful full name for a project.)

As I mentioned above all these pictures are real  so why are they not a good reason to incorporate them in your work?

I know some of you will shudder at how bright some of them are  but you can use the colors in the amounts and areas YOU CHOOSE you can also buy soft shades of yarn -

I am not suggesting that you try to copy the sky  but just the colors

However, with the northern lights  it might give you an idea of how to show those colors.

Just because there has not been much colorwork in shawls, doesnt mean they cant be done. _ There are always those who start a path for others_. Also  who says that vibrant colors cant be used in lace? Used with care  can you imagine what can be achieved?
------
_You do these for yourselves- so if you are concerned about doing a shawl ,which I realize is a huge undertaking, why dont you start with scarves_?

I KNOW they would be outstanding and you would receive nothing but praise for your original work. Ask me how I know! It happened to me.

I want to acknowledge that I understand that lace, knitted on fine fine yarn and small needles would have to be carefully thought out so you will always have to keep that in mind when we discuss combinations.

I however I definitely dont mean bright colors can not be used. So I am thinking I will talk about lace, as well as other knitted and crochet items with the same color combinations. You can always use soft muted colors for lace projects and brighter yarn for other knitted and crochet projects.

I just want you to decide to try branching out into more color after we have had this workshop and that you use whatever pattern you wish ( or design your own) and make a project.

Here are some pictures of the Northern Lights and storm and sky scenes-- look at the colors-- do any of them 'speak' to you?

Northern Lights -


----------



## Designer1234

Stormy skies


----------



## Designer1234

Once we talk about the first two sections - we will get into specifics - how to pick out yarn that will work together. 


I have prepared some strips of shapes which can be added to scarves and shawls and once we have had some discussion on the shapes, I will then post them. I also have broken down groups of different colored yarns and want you to look at them and we will discuss different ways to use them. I am quite excited about this conversation and I hope you are too. These will be posted on Sunday.


----------



## britgirl

Those are spectacular pics and I would really like to incorporate those into a shawl. I have to confess it would be a real leap of faith for me, but I am game. I have a lot of Regia sock yarn leftovers and would love to find a way to use them up. 


Sue


----------



## Jacki

Hi Shirley! This is awesome! I love the pictures of your works and these lovely photos! What inspiration. I'll be checking in tomorrow, but you have already got my color-groove going! Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## britgirl

Hi Shirley, you certainly have me thinking a little differently about colour. I have this selection of different sock yarns that I have always thought of as not going with any of the others but I see now that grouping them together does give a different perspective.

Sue


----------



## tamarque

Nature is certainly not shy about color--why should we be.

Your photos are beautifully awesome.


----------



## sisu

Oh those sky pictures are all beautiful. I especially love the lightening sky with the range of blues and purple and then the hint of yellow!


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
Thank you so much for this. I've been playing with my yarn. Grouping them in like colors, then squinting at some of your Life Work Shirley and then trying to figure which yarns to use. So amazing. At first I really felt out of my depth and it was a little stressful. Which is why I started with all same shades together. But your pictures above started the juices going again. No stress. 

I love the first and third pictures of the Northern Lights.


----------



## britgirl

That photo in my post was my spur of the moment attempt at grouping yarns! I didn't do the squinting bit. I know what you mean about the juices going! So many possibilities.


----------



## WandaT

Loved all the sky photos! I am not afraid of color, when using one color, I do go strong. But, need help putting together colors.


----------



## Designer1234

Shirley here-- I am so glad that you have joined me .

I have been doing a bit of work on making strips showing different ways to color a scarf -- you don't want hard lines and once we have talked a bit about the above posts I will post a lot of photos I have taken of different combinations for you. So nice that I am able to share my ideas. I can see that some of you are 'seeing' something new to try!


----------



## KittyChris

Shirley, I absolutely adore your WIP cardigan of the sky and sunset. I can't wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## Designer1234

Here I am again: 

Last night I took a variety of different colored yarns and put them together and will post them below. I want you to think about how you would use them -- if there are two, what one would you use for the main color and what for the less amount of color. If there are 3 think about which color you would use for the main color, then the 2nd color and then the 'zip' color. Write them down . It woujld be interesting to see how many agreed. 

We will also break them down and I will give you my thoughts about how it could work and why.


----------



## Designer1234

Please get some paper and a pen -- and number every other line #1 to #13

answer the question above each color set.Previous page then post your answers so that we can see how many different people see color differently- which is what is so wonderful about color.

*Dont post now -- we will do it later all together but do get it ready. Dont discuss your choices -- keep your answers private until we post them.*


----------



## Normaedern

This is a very stimulating start. I shall really enjoy having a play.


----------



## TNS

Wow, Shirley, this is going to be fascinating. I just dropped in not thinking i had time to really concentrate but im off to get my sheet of paper and answer all the questions. Its exciting!


----------



## Designer1234

COLOR IS EVERYWHERE - IN YOUR HOME - IN YOUR GARDEN, LOOK FOR IT!

Here are a few more color combinations. The Kleenex box is sitting in my kitchen -- I had not noticed the colors until my husband mentioned it as he knows I am leading this conversation!

what a glorious shawl, scarf, even sweater, or afghn, the combination of colors would make in your knitting. I am also attaching other 'outside' the yarn combinations found in the life around us.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Shirley, I do not know if you are familiar with this colour technique. I tried to send a P M but could not attach the photos. It comes from a magazine entitled 'threads and crafts no. 27' which I believe is or was published by Threads. I was given the pages about 10 years ago.


----------



## Normaedern

I was buying cards, yesterday and this one shouted at me

Her website www.blossomsgallery.co.uk


----------



## Lurker 2

There is also the colour work of Picasso- I am thinking in particular of a Mask- looks African- but is actually from Vanuatu- which he cribbed from, and never acknowledged-


----------



## Designer1234

KittyChris said:


> Shirley, I absolutely adore your WIP cardigan of the sky and sunset. I can't wait to see how that turns out.


Thankyou -- I am about 3 inches down from the yoke so it is coming - here is a picture of the bottom pattern I am using for the full bottom area--

*A bit about why I chose this combination*.

I am trying to use up my stash -

I had lots of acrylics that I was using for afghans - and they have been sitting there for some time. I also had some yarn from Zellers(a Canadian company that just went out of business and there was no label on it.

I tried all my large balls and liked either the blue or the variegated baby weight yarn - I needed something to break up the two different colors and tried dark blue -(too much contrast as I wanted it to be a 'quiet summer evening cardigan)

I tried a pale green and nearly used it - yes it would have worked and then thought of a lovely summer day at the beach and there was the cream, unknown yarn.

So that is how I decided to make this cardigan. At the last moment I remembered I had a ball of yarn with dark blue and pale green variegated so incorporated it in as well as it helped tie to two main colors together -It was also a different weight-

There are 3 different weights in it - the cream is so fine I used two strands together. As the top is so busy I decided to go with just the blue but add some life to the stitches-- so l0 x l0 stitch stocking stitch and seed stitch-- I think it will be quite spectacular when it is finished. I wasn't sure whether it would be too much with the stitch variation on the bottom, but I like it -- It would also work with just plain stocking stitch and would be less unusual. I am inclined to go for more differences and variety than less. Others may choose not to use as much.

I think for those who are quite disciplined and who don't like 
much flash (that is perfectly okay) that it might be too much. I love to see something entirely different and 'out of the box' - that is just me. 
Do what makes you comfortable but for these exercises please give them a chance and do them -- you might find that you will have so much more fun with your knitting, and you might find, when people stop you and tell you they love your knitting and where did you get the pattern - it is pretty satisfying.

That is why I plan another long term design plan for you all, which will take 3 months to finish and if you follow it you will be so amazed at what you accomplish. Just scarves for Christmas gifts.
We will talk about that after we finish this exercise, tomorrow .


----------



## WandaT

Good Morning all. When I saw the first picture of the WIP, I was not at all impressed. But now that I see the second photo, it is STUNNING! So beautiful. I love the different patterns worked with the different colors. So, when/how do you decide if you like something or not considering I had such totally different reactions to the same project???


----------



## Ronie

Ok I did my worksheet! I started off with a index card LOL I will grab my notebook for further discussions 

I am so excited to see what everyone writes! I wonder how many of us think alike or how differently we think.. 

Shirley that is turning out beautiful! I love it.. and would never of thought to put them together .. and I can clearly see how well it is working


----------



## Designer1234

*ATTENTION EVERYONE !

As we are progressing so well, I think it would be great if you did the exercize on the previous page and we will post our choices tomorrow, it will mean the discussion will be only about the information we have chosen. I want you all to see how different people see different things when they look at color -- they have different favorites and it should be interesting - just make sure you don't discuss your choices with anyone else. DON'T choose a combination because you think it is RIGHT*.

THERE IS NO RIGHT OR WRONG IN COLOR CHOICES -There might be choices you don't care for , and the color wheel is excellent in some ways, but I never think of the color wheel when I choose colors - I look at what appeals to me, and usually I go for it. Mind you I have been choosing color combinations for years, but I have always made my own choices - some work some don't work as well. I don't take myself too seriously and it isn't anything more than a DESIGN ELEMENT.

I made a sweater for a friend - she chose the colors-- I couldn't believe the colors she chose - I sorted it out and did the best I could. YOu should have seen it on her- I never would have dreamed of doing those colors together but it worked for her and I learned a lesson. Each of us sees the world differently - some like one combination some like another. Each is right.

So - as this is going so well, I will carry on in the evenings at least and possibly during the day in some cases- depending on our appointments.

I have some more information I have worked on but lets do the questionaire - tomorrow.

Please when we do it -- let's stick to the subject- we can discuss other ideas later one-- but for tomorrow and possibly part of Monday, lets keep the subject on the questionnaire-- I think you will find it interesting that there will be a variety of answers.

Remember - don't think too hard- just answer what you feel. if you don't think people will agree- that is what we are trying to prove. Go for it!!

======
*Just a suggestion* --_ I am a firm believer in having a notebook handy - to write down pattern numbers --changes I make - colors I choose and thoughts I have- This would be an excellent time to copy the page with the questionaire - including all the colors- and put it in your book. Or refer to the link for the pictures so that you can come back and read the results. Just don't let fear ever stop you from doing what you like, or worry about whether your choices 'fit in' - I don't want my choices to 'fit in' I want to use my own vision for my work -- Life will become so much more exciting if you allow yourself to leave your self open for possible mistakes (there won't be many) or, as I believe- open a new world of creatiing original things_.
-----


----------



## Designer1234

*IMPORTANT -- I think the easiest way to do it would be go go by the numbers- We will post all our choices and once they are posted we will discuss how we decided, and why - for each question.*

[So late tonight or tomorrow morning just post - your name - and your choices. and why if you know, you answered the way you do.-very short answers please with each answer. Please don't put any other comments in - and each of you who are interested will do the same. Then we will talk about the choices and if everyone doesn't agree- why, and what is it that appeals to you.

I will start with Question #1 and it will be open for discussion. Please don't comment on any questions except the one we are looking at.

Then we will carry on through out the day with each subject. then I would recommend you copy the pictures as well as all the discussion. I believe it would be really helpful in the future.

Please don't go off topic -- and follow the questions I call for.

once we are finished we can open up the discussion even more but I will be deleting any posts during the exercise that isn't about the exercise and the discussion we are having at the time- we want to be able to print off the results for our own information and keep it easy to read for those who read this conversation in the archives in the future. Thanks ladies. I can hardly wait to see what comes up and the different choices. Go with your first choice and don't change it unless you really feel strongly about it.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS IS IMPORTANT IN MY OPINION*



WandaT said:


> Good Morning all.  When I saw the first picture of the WIP, I was not at all impressed. But now that I see the second photo, it is STUNNING! So beautiful. I love the different patterns worked with the different colors. So, when/how do you decide if you like something or not considering I had such totally different reactions to the same project???


That is exactly what I am trying to say -- Good question! I would suggest that you don't decide you dislike something -- think, hmm, that doesn't impress me but I wonder how it will turn out.

I personally do not think that a judgment should be made until the project is well underway or better yet completed. I had so many people tell me that my stashbuster cardigan woldn't work, especially when I put in the orange in small amounts, but that is what most people like best about the finished sweater.

Just remember - what you might not like might be something that someone else loves-- there is no right or wrong with color -- there are mixes that are unusual and might not be as popular, but I a sure that every combination will be liked by SOMEONE.

It is important to open our minds -- that is what I live by- It is restricting if you decide too early that something won't work -- or that you decide before you start, that something won't work. It just might be the choice that ends up your favorite piece of all that you have ever done! That is a fact.

I have proven it over and over with students and classes, and my work. (Often people see the overall picture in my work, but don't even realize that I have not followed the 'proper' methods and use of color) DON'T JUDGE TOO QUICKLY!.

I am so glad you posted your thoughts about this. It has happened to me sooo many times. I have jumped in and part way through the project i have thought it would not work , but 99.% of the time it has!


----------



## TLL

Good Morning! So much to think about has been presented already. Thank you, Shirley! I am off to find some paper for your questions.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> There is also the colour work of Picasso- I am thinking in particular of a Mask- looks African- but is actually from Vanuatu- which he cribbed from, and never acknowledged-


I would love to photograph some of our sunsets-

I remember the wonderful sunsets in New Zealand, Julie -- as well as the beautiful beach scenes. Different colors in different places. Think about that too ladies.

A lot of your colors where you live are very different than other places. Think of farm fields- then sea scapes, then deserts. colors everywhere!


----------



## eshlemania

Since I had already answered the questions, I just went back over them. I found a few that I changed the main color and the whole thing worked better. It took the 'project' a whole different direction.

I love your sweater, Shirley.


----------



## tamarque

Shirley--this is so much work you have put into this. thank you again.

I think you made a very important point when talking about your color choices of the summer cardigan. It is one that helps focus me on color choices. _You wanted a soft palette for a summer night. The energy of colors is so important. It is not just whether the colors work together, but their ultimate purpose, the context within which they will be used in ones life_.

I will try to do the exercise later today. Tomorrow will be difficult as someone is coming to help me do some work on my house.
=====
Designer here:
Tamarque- if you could post your choices early tomorrow Morning , so that we have them- then even if you can't get there until later in the day or next week, they will be included. I will act as referee on each question, and ask for people's thoughts and give my own. We won't spend a huge time on each question, but I want to show how different people see different things. Don't overthink the answers- try to avoid being influenced too much by what I have written -- I would like to ask each of you at the end of the exercises, what you have learned up until now and how you have changed your feelings about color. Then we will get into Part II of this discussion -- how to put what you have learned hopefully, into projects, how to choose stitch differences, and blend colors etc. It will be fun to do too.


----------



## Jacki

Oh my.....I guess I'll go downstairs and put some colors together....I love all the sock yarns that "didn't go together." I don't think I'll ever think that way again. I think all those colors are wonderful!

Got my notebook out and I've already looked at the photos a few times, and changed my mind. LOL This is going to be soooo much fun! I won't be able to be here on Monday as I'm babysitting a 10 hour day. Hopefully my son will leave his ipad at home so I can at least check-in....if my grandson allows! 

That hummingbird is something! We have 4 different ones here, and I just wish I could photograph them. We have Broad Tails, Ruffus, Black Chins, and Calliope. They have amazing colors.


----------



## Ronie

I have 2 baskets of rolled up partial balls of yarn.. I am going to sort them so I have a good deal of 1 weight.. not sure what weight that will be but I am excited to see what pops out at me and what I come up with.. some of this yarn was given to me before my daughter was born and she will be 39 this year 

I have some amazing sunset pictures.. from my back yard.. LOL so there are also utility wires showing.. I ignore them but for others they ruin the picture..


----------



## trish2222

I love strong colours and those pictures on Shirley's intro are floating my boat. 

I have my answers at the ready and as I'm not doing a project I'll mostly lurk.....


----------



## WandaT

One of my favorite colors from nature is moss I find growing on my trees and some rocks. The most lovely shades of green!


----------



## WandaT

I really think it is the various textures that are making the colors work together. It would look so different if it was all one stitch. Any thoughts?

I meant to make it clear that I often use different weights of yarn in the same project . I will post a picture of one that worked out well. If it is a thinner yarn I do a more involved pattern and even have added stitches so it fits. If it is a heavier yarn I sometime use it as a band across the piece.


----------



## WandaT

You mentioned that many people thought the stashbuster sweather would not work. I think the reason it works is that you used one color to pull it all together (the beige). When you think about it, it is a lot like quilting. Various colors that work together. Working with lights and darks and different intensities of colors. Why should a sweater be any different from a quilt?


----------



## damemary

Hi Shirley! What interesting dialog. I'm not sure I'll be available when everyone else is. I'll try to keep up. Thanks.


----------



## damemary

I love a good thunderstorm. The dark purple/blue sky with yellow lightning speaks to me. I'm a slow knitter so I stay with small things mostly.


----------



## damemary

I love all the colors in your WIP cardigan. I cannot wait to see how you finish it.


----------



## Poor Purl

Shirley, your aurora borealis pictures show what the word "breathtaking" means. I see there's going to be a lot to learn here.


----------



## damemary

Living in the desert for 20+ years has taught me the color differences in shadows. What looks white at noon may be purple as the sun comes up.



Designer1234 said:


> I would love to photograph some of our sunsets-
> 
> I remember the wonderful sunsets in New Zealand, Julie -- as well as the beautiful beach scenes. Different colors in different places. Think about that too ladies.
> 
> A lot of your colors where you live are very different than other places. Think of farm fields- then sea scapes, then deserts. colors everywhere!


----------



## vananny

I love the look of the "narrow step afghan". Do you have the pattern for it? Googled it and couldn't find it.
Thanks for this new topic of using color in our projects. Makes things bright and spiffs them up!!


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome to those who have just joined us!

I would ask that you read all the posts from page one. And that you follow the suggestions about our discussion of all the numbered pictures of yarn variations, tomorrow. Please answer the questions - don't tell anyone your choices, and we will work with them tomorrow.

PLEASE don't discuss anything tomorrow except the exercise as I hope to keep all the answers together and then I will lead a discussion on each individual question. It will likely take most or all of tomorrow and possibly on into Monday.

*Once we have talked about it and then given our opinions, I will start with the 2nd part of this discussion*.

I will show different plans for scarves and how to use the colors you choose to the best advantage. If you are a lace knitter many of you are, I would recommend you try with a lacy scarf (easy pattern would help)

I will be suggesting a 3 month project (not a huge one) where you will follow 3 different scarf instructions which can be used for Christmas presents. I promise you will enjoy the process and hopefully I will prove to you that it is not as hard as you think to use color in knitting and crochet projects.


----------



## tamarque

EveMCooke said:


> Shirley, I do not know if you are familiar with this colour technique. I tried to send a P M but could not attach the photos. It comes from a magazine entitled 'threads and crafts no. 27' which I believe is or was published by Threads. I was given the pages about 10 years ago.


Can you scan this material and download it or send as an attachment so it can be read more easily. Would love to know what it is describing.


----------



## tamarque

Shirley--I am in a fairly disfunctional state-covered with poison ivy which is zapping my energy. It is hard for me to stay focused on anything or to get anything done. Hopefully will be doing better. If I can get to the exercise tonite I will.

Tamarque- if you could post your choices early tomorrow Morning , so that we have them- then even if you can't get there until later in the day or next week, they will be included. I will act as referee on each question, and ask for people's thoughts and give my own. We won't spend a huge time on each question, but I want to show how different people see different things. Don't overthink the answers- try to avoid being influenced too much by what I have written -- I would like to ask each of you at the end of the exercises, what you have learned up until now and how you have changed your feelings about color. Then we will get into Part II of this discussion -- how to put what you have learned hopefully, into projects, how to choose stitch differences, and blend colors etc. It will be fun to do too.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

tamarque said:


> Can you scan this material and download it or send as an attachment so it can be read more easily. Would love to know what it is describing.


Would also love to see it in colour!


----------



## Poor Purl

tamarque said:


> Shirley--I am in a fairly disfunctional state-covered with poison ivy which is zapping my energy. It is hard for me to stay focused on anything or to get anything done. Hopefully will be doing better. If I can get to the exercise tonite I will.


What misery that must be. Can you spend all day in a cool bath? - that might relieve you. I wish you a very speedy recovery, tamarque.


----------



## Poor Purl

vananny said:


> I love the look of the "narrow step afghan". Do you have the pattern for it? Googled it and couldn't find it.
> Thanks for this new topic of using color in our projects.
> 
> Makes things bright and spiffs them up!!


*http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html*

Yes, this is the narrow step pattern I have. There is also a

wide step afghan, much like it only more triples and I would think it would be heavier. I do like the one I am doing.


----------



## Designer1234

WandaT said:


> One of my favorite colors from nature is moss I find growing on my trees and some rocks. The most lovely shades of green!


*One of the most interesting colors in nature is green.

If you look at a green lawn with trees (different kinds surrounding or on the lawn -- you will see so many different greens- some with a yellow tinge, some with a blue tinge, some really true greens - from dark green down to practically a turquoise. Same with the forest as well as browns and beiges on the ground under the trees. It is a color that can be used endlessly and never see two shades the same*. Then with the undergrowth in the browns, it makes a wonderful combination -eg. my stashbuster cardigan, as there are more shades of green in it than you would think.


----------



## WandaT

I agree about the greens. At one time, green was not among my favoirtes. Then I started noticing all the different greens in the woods that surround my house and realized what a beautiful color it is and how soothing to combine with other colors. I tend toward to blue greens, but am starting to get a real appreciation for the yellow-greens.


----------



## cmaliza

I have enjoyed the first couple of pages but am behind reading at the moment. Does this post on my emails (like the KTP does) when a new posting is made? Is there a sign up...or do we just chime in?

I will be taking Pacer's color workshop at the KAP this October. I think we need to select 4 colors. This conversation will really be a big help. Northern Lights are among some of my most favorite things in the world....I appreciated being prompted to look at them more closely/carfully.

Green is my favorite color. 
Carol il/oh

Answer: You are welcome to copy this and take it if you wish. I wish I was going to be there and meet all my friends from The Tea Party. 

You just chime in. read from the beginning it will be a help to know where we are going. so nice to hear from you Carol!


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> I have enjoyed the first couple of pages but am behind reading at the moment. Does this post on my emails (like the KTP does) when a new posting is made? Is there a sign up...or do we just chime in?
> 
> I will be taking Pacer's color workshop at the KAP this October. I think we need to select 4 colors. This conversation will really be a big help. Northern Lights are among some of my most favorite things in the world....I appreciated being prompted to look at them more closely/carfully.
> 
> Green is my favorite color.
> Carol il/oh


no sign in - if you have it on watch it should arrive in your emails as do all the workshops, now that you have posted.

I didn't realize Pacer was teaching color to the KAP. She is very talented and I know she will do a great job.


----------



## KittyChris

cmaliza said:


> I will be taking Pacer's color workshop at the KAP this October. I think we need to select 4 colors.
> Carol il/oh


Carol, what is KAP, if you don't mind? I'm a bit behind the times.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Carol, what is KAP, if you don't mind? I'm a bit behind the times.


Knit-a-Paloosa- a gathering together for those who can, at Sam's place in Defiance- Ohio- later on in October. Mainly, but not exclusively for those who attend Sam's Knitting Tea Party.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Very interesting conversation, Shirley, I will keep following along.


----------



## damemary

Many thanks and best wishes from me & the hummers in the desert where purple is an earth tone.



Ronie said:


> Damemary I love your avatar! it fits right in with the discussion ... I too lived in the desert for many years.. I remember the changes very well... unfortunately where I lived has become so overgrown with mini malls and neighborhoods that is all lost now  We use to know it was spring when the air was so heavy with the perfume of Orange Blossoms and the beautiful rains that made the catus bloom.. I do miss that.. what I don't miss is being soaked with sweat all the time... my sis and 2 brothers still live in Arizona and they love it there.. I transplanted to the Pacific Northwest very well and comfortably


----------



## jmai5421

KittyChris said:


> Shirley, I absolutely adore your WIP cardigan of the sky and sunset. I can't wait to see how that turns out.


Me too!


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks designer 1234 for your color insights. I was impressed with your information and looked at the fabrics in the fabric store today with "new eyes" as I noted the colors that were placed together, often side by side, in many of the attractive fabrics. Thanks for opening my eyes.


----------



## martina

This is very interesting and different. I am following keenly.


----------



## eshlemania

damemary said:


> Many thanks and best wishes from me & the hummers in the desert where purple is an earth tone.


I love your words-hummers in the desert where purple is an earth tone. Love your avatar also.


----------



## Designer1234

As you can see - my cardigan is slowly getting done. I am also attaching a picture showing the up close stitch design in the sweater. They are not involved stitches y/o and moss stitch are the main ones. then the gold is knitted using 

*p1 -knit in back,* across then the same on the next row only you p where the k is and k where the purl is. It makes a nice slightly elevated strip. The bottom is l0 knit stitch x l0 seed stitch, around the bottom. 

These colors would be great in lace I believe. I will post again once I am finishing the sleeves - then when the sweater is finished. I am not sure what i am going to use for the edging-- not sure if i have enough blue but will worry about that when I get the rest done.


----------



## eshlemania

Looking great, Shirley. I love the way the colors are working out.


----------



## TLL

What a beautiful summer sweater!


----------



## Designer1234

*ATTENTION EVERYONE! You may start posting your lists of answers to questions about the yarn, posted on page one - now - Please don't post anything but the answers and we will start to look at them once they are posted. We will wait tomorrow morning but please post them as early as possible. Remember -- your name , the number of the question and your answer*. please read the posts about this exercise and tomorrow we will carry on.

Make sure each of your answers have the number. Tomorrow we will see how many choose what combinations or what answers -- We will discuss each number at a time. So post away. !

Shirley


----------



## eshlemania

Bev (eshlemania)
1. blue for the main color, tan for secondary, variegated for zip. Leave out the blue-gray

2. variegated for the main, blue for the secondary, green for zip The variegated bridges the green and blue.

3. purple for the main, lt purple for the secondary, black for zip. If I could only use 2, I would lose the black.

4.Light blue is the main, variegated the zip. *I would change the darker blue to a yellow, mint or purple*.

5. Tan for the main, variegated for secondary, pink for zip. I would leave out the yellow.

6. I think they could go together. If I were to go with just two, I would leave out the solid pink, Blue as main and variegated as zip

7. Tan as the main, variegated as secondary, yellow as zip
I like both,* it would depend on my mood*, I think. I am more drawn to 6.

8. Pink for the main, tan for the secondary, and variegated for the zip.

9. pink for the main, tan for the secondary, variegated for the zip. I like #8 combo better

10. lace

11. tan for main, variegated for secondary, orange for zip
I like the brown in #12 better than this variegated brown

12. If I were to replace the dr brown,* I might go for a shade of green-light olive green or a soft bluish green*.

*13. I think I would have great fun trying*!.


----------



## tamarque

my answers==

1.*if for a child, make the main the pink
if for an adult, omit the blue and beige as the main*

2. red//pink

3. No
*maybe something with green/blue or brown/yellow*

4. Lavender

5. they can work
Main - yellow
#2 grey
#3 white

6. omit the blue
main = variegated

7. Prefer #7

8. Prefer dark rose for #1
white #2
variegated #3

9. Yes
prefer #9
10. shawl
11. *there is no best but brown offers stronger contrast*

12. Hunter Green or Eggplant

13.* Swing jacket (a coat of many colors)
or a miter square project.*


----------



## Cimmanon

Jamy (Lace Party Lurker)

1. Blue, variegated, gray-green.
Leave out beige.

2. No. I prefer blue.

3. Dark purple, light purple, black.
Remove black.

4. Yes. Purple. *Like that end of the spectrum*.

5. *Not for me*. Red, variegated, yellow, cream.

6. Yes. Leave out pink, make blue the main color.

7. *More comfortable with 6*.

8. I'd make the first color red.

9. Yes. I like it better than 8.

10. Sweater.

11. Prefer 11 to 12. *Texture and the different colors in
the colorway*.

12. 11. Turquoise.

13. Yes. No. * Afghan*.


----------



## britgirl

1. Blue as main, variegated as 2nd, grey as 3rd. Leave out beige.
2. No, *because it is variegated and not a fan of red*
3. Purple as main, light purple as 2nd, black as 3rd. Would leave out black
4. *Yes, I actually like this combo*
5. Yellow as Main, beige as 2nd, pink as 3rd. Would leave out variegated yarn
6. Possibly. Would leave out top pink colour. Blue as Main colour.
7. Probably prefer this over 6, *as more colourful*
8. The grey in middle as main, variegated on far right hand as 2nd
9. Prefer #8
10. Lace
11 Prefer the brown in #12,* because of the texture and sheen*.
12. Prefer this to #11. * Bring in turquoise*
13. *Possibly a crescent shaped shawl, with its short rows*.

Sue


----------



## WandaT

wandat
1. Bright teal (blue?) as the main; varigated red and teal as the 2nd; tan a the third.
2. YES, I would use the red as a main color. *Love RED*.
3. Purple is main color, black as accent. Light purple is last choice.
4. Yes -* love the varigated (center color) with this combination because it pulls the two teal colors together*.  If I had to substitute, I would use pale yellow or pale yellow greeen for the varigated.

5. YES, these colors work well together. For the main, I would use dthe varigated brown and black. Peach as the secondar and yellow as the last color.

6. YES, these all work well together. *I would use the varigated as the main color and leave out the red because it is too close in color to the varigated and would blend in too much*
. 
7. I like the colors in #6 better than #7.
8. Main color is Red, tan is the second, followed by varigated.

9. I do not like #9 better than #8.

10. A sweater or scarf.
11. I like both the browns in #11 and #12, but if I had to choose, I would chose #12. * It seems to "pop" more than #11*.
12. If I had to substitute, I would use a green or purple.

13. * Not sure I would use all these colors in one project, but depending on the project, I think I could use quite a few*.


----------



## cmaliza

Carol
1. MC = gray omit beige

2. * No...too busy*

3. omit the black....depending on my skills[/b] (I'm not a sweater maker). Perhaps a blanket with trim[/b]

4. [/]b] Change one of the blues to a light green[/b]

5. MC = gold 2=grey 3=multi

6. MC = blue; omit the pink (*not one of my favorite colors*
)
7. * Kinda' bland*....#6 too bright. I'm not crazy about pink
8. 1st dark rose
9. yes. I prefer this over #8
10. lace
11.
12. I prefer #12*more lively*

13. *Not sure I could do it...seems like too many, too fussy*
scarf or blanket


----------



## damemary

Damemary

#1 I'd leave out grey.

#2 Not red as main color. *I personally prefer 'cool' colors*.

#3 *I'd remove lilac because it seems to introduce too much 
contrast with the two darker shades*.

#4 I like the variegated red yarn to link and blend the other 
colors.

#5 Yes. #1 red, #2 dark grey, #3 yellow.

#6 *I like these 3 colors*, and prefer them to those #7.

#8 Burgundy as main color.

#9 I like both #8 & #9.

#10 Scarf.

#11 I like #11 more than #12.

#13 *the number of yarns is overpowering to me right now*.


----------



## triciad19

tricia
1. two colors main #1 - blue, second #3 red blue green
three main #1, second #4, third #3. leave out #2. number left to right

2. * no, dominates. Would use for zip in small touches*

3. remove black.

4.* ok but a blue green would be good with red orange zip*

5. main #3, second #2, third #1 *ok but not a favorite

6. leave out top color
main color. the bottom color

7. seem muted and bland

8. main #3, second #2

9. the colors are more alive

10. something lace

11 and 12. 12 is better, more alive

13. yes, shawl or lap robe (throw)*


----------



## Poor Purl

Poor Purl

1. Gray for main, variegated second, blue third; drop the beige.

2. * I almost always think of red as the main color, but in this grouping I like the one on top, I don't know why*.

3. I wouldn't do anything with all three - *I don't like the lightest one, so that one I'd throw out*. Whatever I made with the other two,* diagonal lines would work great*.

4. The three are essentially all of the same degree of color.* I'd replace one with something either much darker or much lighter than the others*.

5. I think these would be good together. Main: dark brown; 2nd: yellow; 3rd: tan; 4th: coral.

6. They'd probably be fine together,* but the top one is too pink for me. I'd drop it like a hot potato*. Main: variegated; 2nd: turquoise/blue.

7. *This one, absolutely. There's a good variety of light and dark*.

8. The first as main - it's such a gorgeous color.

9. NO.

10. I don't know. *I think those 3 colors could be made into anything*.

11-12. Both browns look good to me. The textured one in 12 might be more interesting, but I like both.* I wouldn't replace the dark brown at all*.

13. *I'd need to remove a few colors before even thinking about it*. I guess if I could rearrange them I'd see them better, but they confuse me as they are.


----------



## wwrightson

wwrightson
1. Turquois, variegated, gray. Omit beige.
2. Yes
3. sweater or scarf. Omit black.
4. Yes
5. No. * However, I can't distinguish the colors in the variegated skein*.
6. Yes. Red.
7 & 8. *More comfortable with 8*.
9. I like them both.
10. scarf
11 & 12. #12, variegated orange.
13. *No. Too many colors*.


----------



## Normaedern

*Norma* normaedern
1 Turquoise main colour, Pink variegated accent and Grey second colour, leave out Fawn.

2 *For me it would be too bright, if only I had the courage*
.
3 First Lilac, second Burgundy, third Black. Leave the Black but that *combined with one of the other colours could be interesting*
.
4 Yes I do like it.* A touch of Orange could work instead*.

5 *This combo doesn't do a lot for me*; first Pink, second Grey & third Variegated.

6 Yes I would. Turquoise Blue as main colour, the Variegated would be an accent.

7 *Definitely the one above*
!!
8 The Maroon and then Grey.

9 I slightly prefer this one.

10* Any of them. A lovely subdued colour range*
.
11 *Very vibrant probably a scarf*
.
12 Again any of them.* Not sure I would have the courage to wear them*
!
13 I would love to try!


----------



## TNS

Lin
1. Main Grey, multi, fawn
Leave out Blue

2.* No, want it to 'pop' (highlight)*

3. Main lilac, purple , black
Leave out black

4. Yes. *Substitute yellow-green-brown variegated*

5. Yes, Main fawn, pink, yellow, variegated

6. No. Leave out Pink, main turquoise

7.[color=blue0 More comfortable with 7, but like 6 better[/b]!!

8. Fawn

9. Yes

10.* Lace, lacey scarf*

11. Scarf

12. Sweater. ( But 11 and 12 interchangeable)

13.*Yes - but not sure I would like the results*.


----------



## Lurker 2

my answers: Julie.
1: Blue, pink, yellow- remove the grey

2: *No, prefer the blue*

3: The dark one

4: Yes -*yellow, -contrast*

5 pink, beigevariegated, yellow

6Yes, still the blue

7: No, the one above

8 first

9 yes

10 scarf

11: better

12* don't like mottled one*

13*waterfall shawl*


----------



## sisu

Caryn
1. Blue as main, omit green(4th)

2.* No, it would be too bright for me*

3. Dark purple as main and light as secondary, leave out black

4. Yes, I do like the center color with these,* but I would probably have used a cream color or blue variegated*.

5. No,* don't really like the rose,yellow combo*. 1st light beige, 2nd rose, 3rd the variegated.

6. No, I would use blue as main and variegated

7. Prefer this combo

8. Prefer 2nd color as main

9. No, I prefer #8 combo

10. Sweater

11. Scarf

12. Scarf

13.* No, not not using all of those. Maybe an afghan*.


----------



## KittyChris

KittyChris aka Christine
1. Main color would be variegated red and I would leave out the grey.

2. Blue would be the main color, not red for this combo.* It seems to need more blue*

3. *I would make a tote bag with a black border& handles. I would remove the lighter color but if making some article of clothing I would remove the blackp*.

4. Yes because it has the blues. *And I would use a green/blue or aqua color. Something with a green tint*.

5. Yes. MC = variegated 2= beige 3= red and then yellow

6. No. Leav out the blue and go with pink and red variegated.

7. *I like the warm browns*. Tans and beiges that are warm hues.

8. First = red w/ rust for main

9. *Hmmmm, not sure with this one *

10.* A Lacey sweater in fingering yarn*

11. #12 because it appears to be a warmer brown.

12. Rusty red to copper

13.* The only thing I could make using ALL those colors is an afghan.* Maybe an attempt at something like the granny square painting. But....that seems like so much to design.


----------



## pacer

Mary
1. MC-Lt Blue then red colorway then gray. I might leave out the tan.

2. * The red will not stay as red because it is variegated so it would lose its main color look*. I might use it as a wow-wake up factor.

3. * If I had to remove a color it would be the darkest color because it would be difficult on the eyes while knitting with it*. I do like the 3 colors together and could use the darker skein in lesser amounts than the other two.

4. I like it. *Could replace one of the blues with a green*.

5. The colors do work for me. MC-pink then gray then gold and 4th would be the variegated.

6. Colors could work, but I would leave out the pink and use the lt. blue as the MC.

7. * This is a bit subdued*. I might want to use this color combination depending on what I am making. I like #6 more.

8. MC-Red. *I love the pink variegated skein*.

9. I like both 8 and 9 but *#8 appeals to me more because I love the warmer feeling of the variegated in that color combination*.

10. *Feels like a lace project for evening wear.*

11. *Nice subtle combination for a peaceful evening event*.

12.  I like this color combination for introducing a different texture to knitting. It would take a special project like maybe a handbag.

13. Interesting combination of yarns*feels like a landscape afghan waiting to come to life*.


----------



## Designer1234

*5:30 am - Calgary time: WOW WOW WOW !!-- I am so thrilled at the number of people who have joined into this exercise!! I am going to read them all, and I will also repost the questions so that we don't have to go back to page one to see what every one is answering*.

I also ask that each of you take note of the fact that there are so many different ideas about color combinations.

I will be back in a few minutes, as I am going to bring the 
colors and the questions here - and then we will talk about them/ I also want you to really look closely at the different answers and see the remarks which hopefully will convince those who have been afraid or a bit leery about color to jump in -- Yeay! everyone. be back shortly. Just going to get a coffee and brush my teeth! (or the other way around.}


----------



## TLL

#1 Medium blue, gold, then variegated as accent, leave out the grey

#2 If the project was for me, I would choose blue as the main color. * If it was for my daughters, they would like red*.

#3 *I can imagine a fun sweater/slouchy hat out of this combination. It is hard to decide which color to remove*. The dark provides visual weight,* the light color would bring whimsical accents*.

#4 I do like the varegated red combination with these two blues. It provides a nice bright splash. * White or cream are the first colors that come to mind to use instead*.

#5 *They would make a great stormy sunset themed project*. _ Main - grey, 2nd - variegated for the stormy part, 3rd - rose for the rays of sun, 4th - gold for the setting sun_

#6 No, I probably would not put these colors together. I would leave the pink out. Blue would be the color I would choose for the main color.

#7* My eye goes to this softer, more mellow color combination*.

#8 1st - grey, 2nd - rose, 3rd - variegated for accent

#9 Yes! The rose and lt grey pick up similar/like tones in the variegated. It is great!

#10 My traditional brain says sweater or cowl/scarf and hat/mitts combo. *It would be heavy for lace, but lace stitches could be used in these projects*.

#11 I would pick the brown from #12 because the texture and shine would balance well with the vibrancy of the orange.

#12 The dark brown is the one that jumps out to me. The light one looks grey on my screen. I would replace the dark brown with a dark green for a similar look or a bright blue for a totally different effect.

#13 Yes, I think I could make something with this combination. Yes, if I knew that I had the right inspiration and plenty of time (house cleaning is highly over rated.  ) * I think I would attempt to knit a Fall garden scene of some kind.*

Toni


----------



## trish2222

Trish

#1 Blue is main colour, then red, green/grey.* I'd lose the beige*.

#2 I wouldn't make red the main colour.* The whole thing would be far too busy*.

#3 I'd make a scarf or blanket. I'd lose the lilac.

#4 Yes, I like that combination. *I'd replace with a strong purple blue which would flow.

#5  It doesn't work for me. I'd use the pink as main followed by the variegated and mustard.

#6 No, I wouldn't put them together. I'd leave out the shocking pink and use the blue as main.

#7 I'm not comfortable with this combo. I prefer the one in #6.

#8 The first - the rusty pink.

#9 No, I prefer #8

#10 Scarf

#11 I prefer this brown. The brown in #12 looks too dominant to me.

#12  I would replace the brown with a lime green.

#13 I could do it but I wouldn't want to. I can only see it as an afghan.*


----------



## Designer1234

Results for #1 - 
Main color Blue -- 12 m Main color Grey green - 3 MC Var - 1

That is very interesting -- I am trying to prove that each of us sees color differently -- I think most of us would use the main color as blue- for two reasons - _One - the eye sees it as the main color because it is a larger ball of yarn._ This does affect your choice - so keep that in mind when you are choosing colors. The second is that It is tied in with the variegated --

Those who choose the grey green -like a softer look, - This is a combination that would take some thinking about.

I will give you my choice now -- HOWEVER -- THERE IS NO WRONG!

#1-I personally would likely choose the last 3 colors - even though the beige - tan, is not included in the variegated. I like to mix things up. I would likely put a wee bit of the blue in as a zip color but I would not use very much if any of the blue.
==================
#2 doesn't have the beige -- so I would go along with the Blue and 
the variegated -- however I would incorporate quite a lot of the green in the project but this combination doesn't appeal to me that much.

Remember - color is an individual choice - some we like, some we don't. 
================
#3 I would use the plum, and pink using the black fairly often. Or it cojuld easily be Black as the second choice and the pink as the zip. I like these colors - and have used them often. Sometimes I will add an olive green to them in small amounts.

I am not a lover of black, but it could also be used as the main color with the other two used often in the sweater. 
For a lace shawl, I think I would go with either the pink or the plumb, but I am leaning toward the pink, with some plum and the zip (small amount) the black.

----------------------


----------



## Designer1234

I think, rather than go through it with each set of answers, which I think would be overwhelming, I will ask you to read them all, and we can have a general discussion. I am really happy with the fact that you took the time to SEE these colors and thought about it.

I would suggest that if you have any questions, you ask and Iwill try to answer. Remember -- each of us has our OWN thoughts on color -- what one person loves, another hates.

Remember when Orange and Pink couldn't be worn together- it was a NO NO! yet it is a wonderful combination that is used
all the time now. Someone reached out of the box and put them together -- another person liked it - some hated it - then more and more people used it and suddenly it was a good choice.

That is why I really want to impress on you that YOU can choose what you want to do. Maybe it isn't the IN color choice, but try it anyway.

Please look at the answers- which are very very interesting and check the colors they are using in the answers-- the most important thing in this exercise is to show you that different people have different ways of viewing color! They have likes and dislikes - The proof is in the answers.

I am going to read them all again while I have my coffee and toast at my desk -- I hope you will too. then we will talk about what you have learned if anything by doing this exercise.


----------



## Jacki

1. Main color would be the aqua, contrasting color 1 could be the red variegated, cc 2 would be the tan. Would drop the sage.

2.	No for red MC. I would like it better for contrasting color. Choices: MC-aqua, CC1 beige, CC2 sage.

3.	I would remove the black as I like the 2 shades of purple. *The black would make a nice pop if I could use all 3*.

4.	I do like the center color. I think it would be great with the 2 shades of aqua

5.	*They do not sing to me. On the surface they seem dull. But, I would use the light grey(I guess that is what it is) variegated red, then dusty rose.

6.	I could use those 3 together.

7.	Comfortable? I think I would be bored. Id use gold as MC, CC1 brown variegated, CC2 grey.

8.	I would use grey as MC to tie the others together

9.	Not so sure I like it better, but it seems more contrasted.

10.	I might enjoy knitting a lace scarf with this combo

11.	Id use the brown in #11 because brown in #12 seems bit shiny for the others, but then that might work.

12.	I might replace the shiny brown with a blue, lavender or sage green.

13.	You bet I could make something from the stash. Maybe a sweater like the one Sockit2me made or an afghan.*


----------



## Jacki

Designer1234 said:


> I think, rather than go through it with each set of answers, which I think would be overwhelming, I will ask you to read them all, and we can have a general discussion. I am really happy with the fact that you took the time to SEE these colors and thought about it.
> 
> I would suggest that if you have any questions, you ask and Iwill try to answer. Remember -- each of us has our OWN thoughts on color -- what one person loves, another hates.
> 
> Remember when Orange and Pink couldn't be worn together- it was a NO NO! yet it is a wonderful combination that is used
> all the time now. Someone reached out of the box and put them together -- another person liked it - some hated it - then more and more people used it and suddenly it was a good choice.
> 
> That is why I really want to impress on you that YOU can choose what you want to do. Maybe it isn't the IN color choice, but try it anyway.
> 
> Please look at the answers- which are very very interesting and check the colors they are using in the answers-- the most important thing in this exercise is to show you that different people have different ways of viewing color! They have likes and dislikes - The proof is in the answers.
> 
> I am going to read them all again while I have my coffee and toast at my desk -- I hope you will too. then we will talk about what you have learned if anything by doing this exercise.


Orange & hot pink together....screams 70's to me. They did the Denny's in Santa Fe in that and I had a very hard time going in there, much less eating in there. LOL Color sooooo makes a difference!


----------



## Designer1234

PLEASE READ THE ANSWERS where I have added highlights. Can you see what the different people feel about combinations? That is what is so fascinating about color. 

I love it that you put in your FEELINGS as much as your knowledge and in some cases the reasons why you don't like a combination. GOOD JOB.


----------



## Designer1234

I am back -- and I am delighted with what I have read in your answers.

Each of you are individuals -- and I love to see how you have reacted to the different colors - It is something each of us should read more than once- the lesson here is to make sure you understand that THERE IS NO WRONG - THERE IS DIFFERENT - BUT NOT WRONG. Just about all of you have explained how the colors make you feel. This is important.

I love autumn more than any other season -- it shows in my work -- I had to make myself use the other colors for different seasons in my wall hangings- They worked but it was harder at the beginning to force myself -- I live close to the Rockies and they were a main subject for my work -- autmn here is quite stark in comparison to other places, bright gold and rusty reds are the main colors mixed with grey for the mountains and brown and gold for the land -

So I have figured out my interests and those colors I am not really that interested in -- HOWEVER I make myself use them as I don't want to be restricted and amazingly I have had some really good results with colors I don't feel that comfortable with.

*My main object with this workshop is to open the door so that you can see into the world of color. How you use color is up to you, but I want you to know you do have choices*.

Please read the different posts and how I have highlighted some of the reactions to each grouping. It tells me so much about where you are coming from.


----------



## Designer1234

I would like to hear your feelings about this exercise- not the specifics but your general feelings -

did you learn anything about your own color choices and feelings,

Could you see how other people were feeling about color -

Did you see where those who disagreed with your choices, had reasons for putting yarns that you would not choose together?

Do you feel it was worthwhile to do this questionaire - did you learn something about yourself by reading all the answers.

Did you learn something about yourself by answering the questions?

*Lets talk about what you feel you gained (if you gained) from answering and joining in*.


----------



## eshlemania

_ think the main thing I will take away from this Conversation is a better trust of my color sense. And to not be afraid to experiment_.

I loved this exercise. It got the juices rolling and then seeing other's responses made me think a bit more outside my box. And now I am seeing color EVERYWHERE! I have played with my knitting before, but I have not played with color. Just getting all my yarn out and grouping them helped the whole process and gave me a better foundation for your exercise. I am taking off to church, will be back in about an hour and a half and get caught up. Have fun while I am gone. 

*DESIGNER HERE*: I am so glad! It is so important in my life, and I just hope that others get as much out of it as you have.


----------



## Ronie

Ronie
#1 Grey-Main color
Blue secondary
Tan the zip

#2 *No- To much movement when combined. Would be ok alone
or a accent color*

#3 *Remove light purple. I'd call for Argyle style knitting*.

#4 Yes I like that- Light Blue

#5 Red-Yellow-Brown

#6 These colors are fine

#7 More Comfortable

#8 Dusty Red, Grey, Variegated

#9 *Yes the darker one grounds them*

#10 *Wide scarf with Star Stitch body, then strips of 
Lavender and Green mixed with the Main color at the 
ends of the scarf*

#11 I like the brown better. It has subtle shades of color 
in it

#12 Darker Grey

#13 *Without clearly understanding how to change colors in knitting yet I have to lean towards a granny square afghan. Maybe the African Flower. 
I think that a free form Irish Crochet throw would be amazing also.. it should use one of the larger sets of same or close to same color to join either idea.. matchy matchy is not important*


----------



## Ronie

Well now I really see the time zone difference!!! Its just 7am when I sat down to put my answers in after reading all the post... and there are results already... 
That's fine because I can now enjoy reading everyones responses and see where your minds are as far as color goes..
it is a bit hard to understand without the questions right there in front of me.. I did like the first 3 questions discussed when they were shown again..it was easier to follow that way.
 I decided to change the way we did it as it was obvious that it would be so hard to have so many posts repeated. Also- it wasn't exactly the colors-- it was how we saw colors and as a result the answers, I found, spoke for each persons idea of color. I think it worked okay- but I had hoped to do them all separately. I just didn't feel it would work as well and would take up too much duplicate space

I found this exercise interesting because I too caught the fact that the blue ball was bigger.. I almost went with that because of that reason. I then looked at each one separately and made my choice. I wouldn't wear a predominantly blue sweater.. but I would pink or grey.. 
and that is what helped with my decision.. what color would I wear??? hmmm so I do think the "project" makes a difference.. 
I also noticed that some of us saw the 'Grey' as green!! could be different monitors show different colors too...


----------



## Designer1234

Normaedern
I need to be braver as I like really strong and vibrant colour mixes. I have always shied away from them as they are deemed "not tasteful" Who says that and at my age who cares?:thumbup:[/quote said:


> That is wonderful! That is exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## marimom

I have always knit in strong and vibrant color mixes i.e. Kaffe Fassett. I have never heard the "not tasteful" before. Interesting thought. And I am 75 and have been knitting since I was 18.

I have 3 daughters and each of them still enjoys the colors that reminded me of them when they were very young. My oldest is a blue/purple, middle is a brown/yellow/orange and the youngest is green/pink.
 Colors are so personal -- we love colors for different reasons - I like the fact that colors remind you of your daughters - I know blue reminds me of our daughter- I doubt I would use as much blue in my work if it didn't remind me of her. 
From your post and your answers- you obviously are not afraid of color - I am glad you joined us.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Well now I really see the time zone difference!!! Its just 7am when I sat down to put my answers in after reading all the post... and there are results already...
> That's fine because I can now enjoy reading everyones responses and see where your minds are as far as color goes.. it is a bit hard to understand without the questions right there in front of me.. I did like the first 3 questions discussed when they were shown again..it was easier to follow that way.
> I found this exercise interesting because I too caught the fact that the blue ball was bigger.. I almost went with that because of that reason. I then looked at each one separately and made my choice. I wouldn't wear a predominantly blue sweater.. but I would pink or grey..
> and that is what helped with my decision.. what color would I wear??? hmmm so I do think the "project" makes a difference..
> I also noticed that some of us saw the 'Grey' as green!! could be different monitors show different colors too...


and I am trying to persuade myself to get off the computer and back to bed at 0226 hours Monday morning. I had a quick look but my correction to my answers seems to have got lost- for #10 it should have read that I would use that combination in a scarf- could not read my own writing!  I changed #10 to scarf, Julie)


----------



## Normaedern

Perhaps this is an English thing or how I was brought up in gray post war Britain?

 I think that is quite possible- although the idea had never occurred to me! Our childhood, our life experiences, our memories, all influence our feelings about color in my opinion.

It is good you acknowledge that might be a reason for your feelings about color. Interesting.


----------



## TNS

The effect of proportions of colours has dawned on me! I still find it hard to visualise what the finished effect will be when combining different colours and textures, and tend to try to copy something I've seen. Now I realise that I can 'copy' from nature as well as from manmade articles, and am excited about it but still feel a bit nervous..

I am glad you are thinking about color- start with a scarf or something quite small - think about it and don't let yourself be too rigid- if a thought appeals- go for it. I am so pleased that you understand that nature can give you ideas


----------



## Lurker 2

I can't find my post that when I was growing up I always was told not to wear green and blue together- did you edit it out Shirley?

Sorry Julie -- I might have edited when I posted I had changed #10 for you. Sorry. I also remember when Blue and green should never be worn together-- now it is one of the most common color combinations. I am so glad you are joining this discussion --

I hope it is okay to recommend that they use your patterns for the two scarves as one is a bit easier than the other and to try a new technique using color changes on a large lace shawl might be more than we can expect. I think your scarves would be a great opportunity for people who are doing lace to practice or try at least once to use a variety of color-

I hope that you are okay with them using your two patterns from your workshop


----------



## TNS

We used to chant 'red and green are seldom seen
Except upon a fool'
Think it was possibly from Shakespeare!

There was a BBC Radio 4 programme on history of colour by Laurence LLewellyn Bowen last week, starting with Newton proving that white light contained all the colours. *The interesting thing was that when dyemakers supplied coloured yarn to the tapestry makers, the French complained that all the colours looked dull, and brought someone over to explain how to make their colours look brighter and more vibrant (by careful placement of adjacent colours to increase the apparent contrast) It all seems most appropriate*!


----------



## trish2222

marimom said:


> I have always knit in strong and vibrant color mixes i.e. Kaffe Fassett. I have never heard the "not tasteful" before. Interesting thought. And I am 75 and have been knitting since I was 18.





Normaedern said:


> Perhaps this is an English thing or how I was brought up in gray post war Britain?


It's what's been sold to us over here. If you look at Marks and Spencer for example and the range which is pushed towards older ladies (classic range) the colours as a whole are pretty drab. It seemed to me that when any lady hit middle age they were expected to wear beige, dusty rose and pale blue. It's just 'not seemly' to wear bright colours after a certain age, apparently. I've always worn bright colours simply because I suit them better and I will continue to do so. I also suit khaki so I have khaki coats and jackets which can, on occasion wildly clash with what I'm wearing underneath.* I laugh in the face of matchy-matchy* :lol: :wink:


----------



## marimom

Thank you. Everything in my closet(s) are there by colors on the color wheel.



marimom said:


> I have always knit in strong and vibrant color mixes i.e. Kaffe Fassett. I have never heard the "not tasteful" before. Interesting thought. And I am 75 and have been knitting since I was 18.
> 
> I have 3 daughters and each of them still enjoys the colors that reminded me of them when they were very young. My oldest is a blue/purple, middle is a brown/yellow/orange and the youngest is green/pink.
> Colors are so personal -- we love colors for different reasons - I like the fact that colors remind you of your daughters - I know blue reminds me of our daughter- I doubt I would use as much blue in my work if it didn't remind me of her.
> From your post and your answers- you obviously are not afraid of color - I am glad you joined us.


----------



## trish2222

TNS said:


> We used to chant 'red and green are seldom seen
> Except upon a fool'
> Think it was possibly from Shakespeare!
> 
> There was a BBC Radio 4 programme on history of colour by Laurence LLewellyn Bowen last week, starting with Newton proving that white light contained all the colours. The interesting thing was that when dyemakers supplied coloured yarn to the tapestry makers, the French complained that all the colours looked dull, and brought someone over to explain how to make their colours look brighter and more vibrant (by careful placement of adjacent colours to increase the apparent contrast) It all seems most appropriate!


oops clicked send too soon.

My dad used to chant the red and green thing to me because I didn't and still don't see why on earth not. We see it in nature all the time.

 I think that young people have less 'hang ups' about putting different colors together, than we did -- I know that when I was young there were strict color rules-- and I started questioning the 'rules' when I started painting - and teaching - One day I just decided to throw the 'rules' out the window and forget about them. It made a big difference in my work.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't find my post that when I was growing up I always was told not to wear green and blue together- did you edit it out Shirley?
> 
> Sorry Julie -- I might have edited when I posted I had changed #10 for you. Sorry. I also remember when Blue and green should never be worn together-- now it is one of the most common color combinations. I am so glad you are joining this discussion --
> 
> I hope it is okay to recommend that they use your patterns for the two scarves as one is a bit easier than the other and to try a new technique using color changes on a large lace shawl might be more than we can expect. I think your scarves would be a great opportunity for people who are doing lace to practice or try at least once to use a variety of color-
> 
> I hope that you are okay with them using your two patterns from your workshop


I reckon, that to be fine, and the simpler pattern, the 'fern lace' allows for differing skill levels! Several finished scarves in the parade are at least in variegated yarns- with differing degrees of success to my eye- good to do a refresher on the Russian join!


----------



## Designer1234

trish2222 said:


> oops clicked send too soon.
> 
> My dad used to chant the red and green thing to me because I didn't and still don't see why on earth not. We see it in nature all the time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> good to do a refresher on the Russian join!


Did my first russian join ever, last night :thumbup:\\

 what do you think of it Ladies? I find it works if you are doing a lot of color changes and I do a lot of them in my projects. I got so sick of weaving in ends) We would be interested in what you think about that method. It does take a minute or two but then think of the time you put in weaving in ends!


----------



## Designer1234

*TIP * at least it is my opinion!!

One thing I forgot to bring up when we were doing the colors--

If you are using a color base with other colors -- go easy on white -- it sometimes appears to be tooo white- (hard to explain) - I rarely use white in my knitting - but use cream or a pale grey .

If you are using white as a main color - I would recommend that you use muted colors with it. If you are using cream or ecru - to me it is easier to bring in brighter colors as a contrast. This is just my opinion but I really believe it to be true.


----------



## Lurker 2

I will be out of 'the loop' for a while- I really need to get back to bed at 0315 am., Monday!


----------



## Designer1234

*SECTION 2
*

Actually, I have a 3 month project for you which we will discuss, where you will try different ideas. You dont have to use a difficult lace design  why not use yarn overs and individual lace patterns eg. Julies Traveling vine or the other scarf she taught which is even easier- and try out your color choices.

I would suggest you use 3 choices in one scarf and use intarsia using the Russian join, - not in wide strips but in different shapes. See what you can do  I will supply some different free form drawing which would be a good start. 
For those who know how to use charts, you could design your own charts and use intarsia (see workshop #14 Lets have fun with color).

I did a lot of intarsia years ago but dont have much in the way of pictures. Intarsia is the technique where you can put colors together in lots of different ways. I never had a pattern  I just changed colors when I wanted;

I have drawn some very simple ideas for scarves . With color  simplicity is worthwhile for a start, especially with lace knitting. Avoid straight lines or corners at first-- they take a lot of experience in my opinion- smooth curves work better and for those doing lace - you don't want any sharp, harsh lines.

#1  very muted colors-- sky colors, blue (possibly two shades) grey, cream, mauve(lilac), pink, and knit them into the scarf place the balls of yarn together and move the colors around  you can choose any three minimum of the above together but use one as the main color  If you want the sky, you would use the blues  if it is evening you would start with a darker blue and then a lighter, then work in one or two of the other colors  especially the lilac or pink. If it is earlier in the sunset  you could leave out the dark color  pick out your colors and using a chart  draw your design.

#2 in another combination.  do the same thing with a group of colors different from #1, you could do autumn shades - browns, beige, cream and a zip color -- or cream, brown and a red, or turquoise, or whatever you like. Dont be afraid. It is one scarf  and it wont be the end of the world if you dont like it. If you dont like it  show it around and I imagine someone will like it as people have different ideas on colorwhat one person finds too much another might really like.
Another thing you can do is do a gradient scarf  starting with one color and do 3 or 4 different shades from very light to fairly bright - *shades if turquois, or Blue, or creams to browns, or different shades of pink into lilac (mauve) or purple to light mauve.

#3 - go for it  use purples, pinks blues and turquoise or another group of colors (autumn colors) or the northern lights  or whatever you decide,and just dont worry about whether they will match. You can put a group of colors that appeal to you on a white background  different balls of yarn, and even different weights of yarn (I have done that often  see my stash buster cardigan ) I even knitted two different sock yarns together. If you ever decide you want different thicknesses, you can also use different stitch patterns to achieve that with the same weight yarn. Try a lace scarf using baby yarn and lace yarn together or all your left over colors if you have a variety. The two different weight yarns or different stitches would really be something.

---

You can also make big swatches if you preferthen*DONT over think  pick your colors  put the other balls away*, you are allowed to pick one more color if you need it- but make sure you have a Zip color in at least one of them.

Then we will have a Parade on the Lace Party and here!

What do you think? You could give yourselves 3 months to finish them and they wouldnt have to be an intricate pattern. You could do yarn overs and seed stitch  and stocking stitch  design your own!

If possible I will do them too but with things the way they are right now I cant promise and mine would not be lace.

NOTE: We can discuss for a bit and then decide if you want to do this exercise  I would highly recommend it as it is such a good exercises to make yourself break out of your color restrictions.

You are welcome to start to think about these 3 projects- while we are having our discussion here and you are welcome to post your ideas and I will answer you when I can. I will leave this workshop open for some time.

IDEAS I RECOMMEND

I would also suggest, that you talk about it on your thread so that those who are unable to join us can get an idea if you are able to use this workshop. Keep showing your work, and keep thinking of ways you can use color.

Look at photos  if you see something that speaks to you as far as a sky, or a seascape, or a mountain scene, or a garden, look at it closely if possible take a photo maybe you can incorporate it in a project.

Use the color wheel if you dont know much about color  but also try things yourself.

*Squint when you look at a group of different colors  when you do you lose the shape and see only the color blends*

. Do you like a certain combination, or another?

Keep your mind open  dont ever allow yourself to think  I am scared to try that in case it doesnt work out! It is not the end of the world if a scarf might not be completely to your satisfaction. We take chances that we wont like a pattern too. Try it anyway, you will likely be very surprised !

I have found that the hardest thing for those who are precise  and a bit unsure of what they are doing  is to take the chance as they are afraid of failure.

If you dont try you will miss out on the most wonderful experiences  knowing that you yourself made a decision about a project, and it becomes yours.

Try to make a resolution to try a new way of doing something- even if you vary a pattern or a color combination a little bit. Remember, you might not like it that much but someone else could easily think it is wonderful.

It has always amazed me when I post a group of pictures and people on KP post  that often 2 or 3 like one and others another and both are very different. People are original.

*The main thing is  dont talk yourself out of trying something new because you are afraid it wont be successful*.  Dont decide by looking at something close up that you dont like it  * this is huge*  place it at least 3 or 4 or more feet away and look at the over all picture. You wont like a lot of things up close but looking at it from a distance gives you the same view that those who are looking at your work will have. 
====================

INTARSIA - is usually where bobbins are used to carry yarn behind another yarn, and usually use bobbins to hold the different colors.

To use large blocks of colors and angles or curves , you do the same thing only you would need three different balls for the patterns I have drawn which I have posted. Or if two sides using one color and you have another color inside  you will need a ball for each section. In this case # ^ # or # ^ + or any way you wish them to be placed.
Chart your design (make it simple) (see my examples)

You knit one color, with and then you start another color, leaving the original color uncut  ready to be picked up when you purl back. 
You knit across the second color and then, leaving the yarn attached, you start another color. You follow the pattern which you have charted from my examples as you have drawn a similar type scarf pattern on your chart. OR do it free form and increase and decrease the colored edges as you knit.

When you knit  knit across the first color * then make sure when you pick up the next color and drop the first, that you make sure the 2nd yarn is under the first so that it will avoid any holes*. This causes the yarn to be lifted up to each row rather than be left behind. Do that every time you move from one color to another. As you change direction, just follow the chart you have made .
===========


----------



## trish2222

Designer1234 said:


> *TIP * at least it is my opinion!!
> 
> One thing I forgot to bring up when we were doing the colors--
> 
> If you are using a color base with other colors -- go easy on white -- it sometimes appears to be tooo white- (hard to explain) - I rarely use white in my knitting - but use cream or a pale grey .
> 
> If you are using white as a main color - I would recommend that you use muted colors with it. If you are using cream or ecru - to me it is easier to bring in brighter colors as a contrast. This is just my opinion but I really believe it to be true.


I can see what you mean and I agree with respect to colour stranded knitting - I would hesitate to use white in any Fair Isle combination - it just wouldn't work.... I have used white in the past as a main colour with strong colours as contrast in intarsia and jacquard. I think it works well. However, I repeat, not Fair Isle.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> *SECTION 2*
> 
> I will supply some different free form drawing which would be a good start.
> For those who know how to use charts, you could design your own charts from these suggestions or design your own and use intarsia (see workshop #14 Lets have fun with color).
> 
> I have drawn some very simple ideas for scarves . With color  simplicity is worthwhile for a start, especially with lace knitting.
> 
> Avoid straight lines or corners at first-- they take a lot of experience in my opinion- smooth curves work better and for those doing lace - you don't want any sharp, harsh lines.
> 
> *#1 scarf  very muted colors-- sky colors, blue (possibly two shades) grey, cream, mauve(lilac), pink, and knit them into the scarf place the balls of yarn together and move the colors around  you can choose any three minimum of the above together but use one as the main color  If you want the sky, you would use the blues  if it is evening you would start with a darker blue and then a lighter, then work in one or two of the other colors  especially the lilac or pink. If it is earlier in the sunset  you could leave out the dark color  pick out your colors and using a chart  draw your design*.
> 
> *#2 scarf in another combination.  do the same thing with a group of colors different from #1, you could do autumn shades - browns, beige, cream and a zip color -- or cream, brown and a red, or turquoise, or whatever you like. Dont be afraid. It is one scarf  and it wont be the end of the world if you dont like it. If you dont like it  show it around and I imagine someone will like it as people have different ideas on colorwhat one person finds too much another might really like.
> Another thing you can do is do a gradient scarf  starting with one color and do 3 or 4 different shades from very light to fairly bright - *shades if turquois, or Blue, or creams to browns, or different shades of pink into lilac (mauve) or purple to light mauve*.
> 
> *#3 - GO FOR IT!!!  use purples, pinks blues and turquoise or another group of colors (autumn colors) or the northern lights  or whatever you decide,and just dont worry about whether they will match. You can put a group balls of colors that appeal to you on a neutral background  different balls of yarn, and even different weights of yarn (I have done that often  see my stash buster cardigan ) I even knitted two different sock yarns together. If you ever decide you want different thicknesses, you can also use different stitch patterns to achieve that with the same weight yarn. Try a lace scarf or a worsted or a baby yarn scarf or any weight scarf,or a baby yarn and lace yarn together or all your left over colors if you have a variety. The two different weight yarns or different stitches would really be something*.
> 
> ---
> 
> You can also make big swatches if you preferthen*DONT over think  pick your colors  put the other balls away*, you are allowed to pick one more color if you need it- but make sure you have a Zip color in at least one of them.
> 
> *Then we will have a Parade on the Lace Party and here!*
> 
> What do you think? You could give yourselves 3 months to finish them and they wouldnt have to be an intricate pattern. You could do yarn overs and seed stitch  and stocking stitch  design your own!
> 
> If possible I will do them too but with things the way they are right now I cant promise and mine would not be lace.
> 
> NOTE: We can discuss for a bit and then decide if you want to do this exercise  I would highly recommend it as it is such a good exercises to make yourself break out of your color restrictions.
> 
> You are welcome to start to think about these 3 projects- while we are having our discussion here and you are welcome to post your ideas and I will answer you when I can. I will leave this workshop open for some time.
> 
> IDEAS I RECOMMEND
> 
> I would also suggest, that you talk about it on your thread so that those who are unable to join us can get an idea if you are able to use this workshop. Keep showing your work, and keep thinking of ways you can use color.
> 
> Look at photos  if you see something that speaks to you as far as a sky, or a seascape, or a mountain scene, or a garden, look at it closely if possible take a photo maybe you can incorporate it in a project.
> 
> Use the color wheel if you dont know much about color  but also try things yourself.
> 
> *Squint when you look at a group of different colors  when you do you lose the shape and see only the color blends*
> 
> . Do you like a certain combination, or another?
> 
> Keep your mind open  dont ever allow yourself to think  I am scared to try that in case it doesnt work out! It is not the end of the world if a scarf might not be completely to your satisfaction. We take chances that we wont like a pattern too. Try it anyway, you will likely be very surprised !
> 
> I have found that the hardest thing for those who are precise  and a bit unsure of what they are doing  is to take the chance as they are afraid of failure.
> 
> If you dont try you will miss out on the most wonderful experiences  knowing that you yourself made a decision about a project, and it becomes yours.
> 
> Try to make a resolution to try a new way of doing something- even if you vary a pattern or a color combination a little bit. Remember, you might not like it that much but someone else could easily think it is wonderful.
> 
> It has always amazed me when I post a group of pictures and people on KP post  that often 2 or 3 like one and others another and both are very different. People are original.
> 
> *The main thing is  dont talk yourself out of trying something new because you are afraid it wont be successful*.  Dont decide by looking at something close up that you dont like it  * this is huge*  place it at least 3 or 4 or more feet away and look at the over all picture. You wont like a lot of things up close but looking at it from a distance gives you the same view that those who are looking at your work will have.
> ====================
> 
> INTARSIA - is usually where bobbins are used to carry yarn behind another yarn, and usually use bobbins to hold the different colors.
> 
> To use large blocks of colors and angles or curves , you do the same thing only you would need three different balls for the patterns I have drawn which I have posted. Or if two sides using one color and you have another color inside  you will need a ball for each section. In this case # ^ # or # ^ + or any way you wish them to be placed.
> Chart your design (make it simple) (see my examples)
> 
> You knit one color, with and then you start another color, leaving the original color uncut  ready to be picked up when you purl back.
> You knit across the second color and then, leaving the yarn attached, you start another color. You follow the pattern which you have charted from my examples as you have drawn a similar type scarf pattern on your chart. OR do it free form and increase and decrease the colored edges as you knit.
> 
> When you knit  knit across the first color  then make sure when you pick up the next color and drop the first, that you make sure the 2nd yarn is under the first so that it will avoid any holes. This causes the yarn to be lifted up to each row rather than be left behind. Do that every time you move from one color to another. As you change direction, just follow the chart you have made .
> ===========


----------



## Designer1234

*DISCUSSION TIME* ! Questions -- opinions on the class (really want them), ideas- your feelings -- are you interested in doing the scarves?

Do you have any questions? * this is pretty much all I have organized*, now we can talk about what we have learned, what we still wonder about etc.

===
I just remembered - I was going to do a bit about sock yarn. will get it ready and post a bit - not sure what yet but I have a huge box of sock yarn so should be able to figure out an idea or two.

====


----------



## martina

I have thoroughly enjoyed this and can't wait to get moved into my new place and get my stash out of storage so I can get going with the scarves. It shows how there is no right or wrong unless you feel that way about a colour combination. Thank you so much.


----------



## Designer1234

I just took out my bags of sock yarn -- I have them put away in general color schemes and with colors that I think might work well together. I am thinking of doing a shawl for my sister who has alzheimers (about middle of the journey) as she gets quite chlly and I think she would still be able to use one. 

here are some of the combinations I had put into separate bags.


----------



## Designer1234

trish2222 said:


> I'll probably do something - not sure if I'll do a scarf. I'm drawn towards swatches which can be joined to make an afghan.
> I really will have trouble curbing my instinct for everything *must* be bright and get into more muted colours to see what I come up with.
> And here I was just a few hours ago saying I won't be doing a project....sucked right in :wink:.....maybe - time permitting.


I know that you have no fear of color -- and I know you won't hesitate to use different colors. However, I hope you do try a muted color scheme if it is difficult - as that is good for us in my opinion. It is an endless journey.


----------



## Jacki

This has been fascinating to me! I love reading how everyone responded.

I think colors do show up quite differently on monitors. If we were all in person to see the actual colors, it might have made a difference.

I found that when choosing the color combinations that my viscera took over. I tend to go to blues, greens, lavenders as those do feel good to me. I look around my house, and there is very little red or orange. Yellow is also mostly missing except for flowers. Then I look at all the stuff on my refrigerator and it is full of yellow, orange and red. Not by choice, but I tend to put up magnets from my business friends, paintings from my grandson, and some photos from Jazz concerts we have attended. Hummmm

I've learned so much from this exercise, and have also wondered about intarsia with lace. Will have to give that a try and see how it works. I have a bunch of bobbins I bought a long time ago when Knit Picks had them on sale. I tend to order from Knit Picks as I can get twice the yarn there as I can from my LYS for the same money. As much as I love to support my LYS, I'd be broke if I did. I bought some Blue Sky Alpaca thru them once for a sweater, and the yarn alone cost me $175. Bought 3 skeins of sock yarn last time I was there and that cost me $71. Just too much.

Don't know if I'll do a scarf for this project or not....but I've just got to play with color more. I did some sample stuff just for fun (didn't cut the yarn as I'll reuse it) and will finish some more rows and send a pic just for fun.

Shirley, you have given me so much information on color and how to view it differently. Thank you so much for sharing your incredible knowledge and talent. Wish you were closer so I could "watch" you think! 

That is wonderful -- ask my husband - he thinks I think differently than anyone in the world!! grin. I have enjoyed you being here - in fact every one of you. I needed to teach a bit-- I have taught my whole life - the workshops are great but others are teaching - it has given me a huge lift when I really needed to get my mind off 
'stuff' that is happening and appointments and worries. So I thank you all for your enthusiasm.

I hope we carry on with a bit of a discussion. Thanks again!


----------



## Normaedern

I love the sound of this but I shall have to buy some yarn as I don't have a stash or not much of one. It will take a little time as I have to order from the internet, I live in rural Wales!

 Welcome from Wales- a place i have always wanted to visit. It is amazing how people all over the world can meet and learn and enjoy each other.


----------



## trish2222

Designer1234 said:


> here are some of the combinations I had put into separate bags.


I particularly like the first two combinations because there are colours that 'pop' in them. The third works well but is more muted but it does quite appeal to me. I have to stop thinking about colours with regards to ME and that's what I'm finding hard. The last combination would suit several people I know so I have to get my brain tuned into that.

The hardest problem people who I have spoken to about color choices, is to get by THEIR favorite colors. You must realize that for 20 people walking by you in the mall or on a sidewalk or in a store, there might only be one or two who share your choices.

I have been working with color my whole life. I finally one day decided I would throw away everything that any art teacher, or clothes manufacturer , or my Mother - told me about what is the RIGHT color and decide for myself. I started to look for color combinations that were not my favorites, I looked at a garden full of different colored blooms, and how beatiful it was.

I looked at sunrises and sunsets and loved how the colors (orange and red and pink, and purple and blue, and sometimes grey, or nearly back worked so beatifully together. I decided to include my feelings in my work rather than what I had always taken for granted as being allowable.

I looked at photos of colors for hours and saw so many combinations it was unbelievable. It was freeing.

My first coat of many colors really influenced me as I posted a picture an so many people liked it. People stopped me on the street to say how they loved my coat. I became more confident. You will too if you take a chance.


----------



## trish2222

Designer1234 said:


> I know that you have no fear of color -- and I know you won't hesitate to use different colors. However, I hope you do try a muted color scheme if it is difficult - as that is good for us in my opinion. It is an endless journey.


Ha, while you were typing that, I was typing a response much in that vein. :lol: I'm very aware of my narrow vision in colour choices.

***********
Awareness is the most important thing. You don't have to do anything about it but it really is a good idea to be aware of different feellings. I forced myself to make two darker quieter sweaters a couple of years ago. They were okay but I didn't want to wear them. People have been very kind about my work. I know you quite well now and I think you will give it a try but I think you should, however I think you are like me - you like 'different' and you like taking chances and as do I/


----------



## Normaedern

I have to agree with you, Trish. I must put out of my mind what suits me ot not


----------



## tamarque

I agree with the use of white--unless you want something white and sharp and crisp, like a wedding shawl, or a school banner. Also use off whites to tone down the sharpness. Find it makes for a much richer color experience.

On that note--if using true colors like blue, red, green, the color experience is very simple to me. It's like that red/white/blue or red/green combo. Red and green were always a popular combo when I was growing up, but never liked them. They struck me as devoid of nuance and the energy was coarse to me. I am struggling with how to say what I want to communicate.

If we look at children and their color choices we see they like the bold, true colors. They go for the high energy of the colors, I think, because they mirror the energy of the child. Those colors also lack nuance which is typical of children's perspectives. Classrooms tend to decorate in super bright colors, too, for younger children. And we see how children gravitate to these colors in plastic toys, or crayon colors, or clothing they self-select. Pink is so popular with children because the energy of it is intense, vibrating and sharp. As they age, they tend to like the paler tones of the pink or deeper rose colors. I know these are general statements and there will be oodles of examples to the contrary.

When we use tones, tints, shades and pair them with colors that are not of the same intensity we get more complex energy experiences.

The other point that I saw people make is that they like certain colors for their coolness or mellowness. I was taught early about cool vs warm colors; water colors vs earth colors. Sky colors can be both hot and cool. Reds are hot but using a purple red cools it off and pairing it with a tan or cream will tone it down while providing some contrast to make the colors pop w/o becoming overpowering.

If I were to use red/green or orange/blue or yellow/purple it would never be the pure colors and I would look for a 3rd color to modify the contrast. And I never use the pure colors together unless for a child and even then would look to modify the color experience.

PoorPurl--your link to the step afghan did not work. Did anyone else have a problem with it?

Thankyou so much for your input -- I think it will be very useful and food for thought. obviously you have used color and know colors and so it is helpful for those who are not as familiar with using different color combinations. You are l00% right . I am glad you joined us. You are very knowledgeable and great about sharing that knowledge. thanks again. I hope you are feeling better.

I will check that link. Shirley


----------



## Jacki

Tamarque siad: "If we look at children and their color choices we see they like the bold, true colors. They go for the high energy of the colors, I think, because they mirror the energy of the child. Those colors also lack nuance which is typical of children's perspectives. Classrooms tend to decorate in super bright colors, too, for younger children. And we see how children gravitate to these colors in plastic toys, or crayon colors, or clothing they self-select. Pink is so popular with children because the energy of it is intense, vibrating and sharp. As they age, they tend to like the paler tones of the pink or deeper rose colors. I know these are general statements and there will be oodles of examples to the contrary."

Tamarque, just had to smile over this as it is sooooo true. On the thoughts of pink....I wonder if that is what kept Barbie so young all these years! LOL


----------



## Poor Purl

tamarque said:


> PoorPurl--your link to the step afghan did not work. Did anyone else have a problem with it?


I'll try again. All I did was google narrow step, and that came up: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html

Here's a similar, though not identical, pattern: http://winkieflash.nl/2012/10/15/free-pattern-groovy-ghan/

Both links work for me.

More important, how is your poison ivy? You sound less irritable today.


----------



## Designer1234

link for the narrow step afghan

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html

this is the actual free pattern.


----------



## trish2222

Tamarque said:


> If we look at children and their color choices we see they like the bold, true colors. They go for the high energy of the colors, I think, because they mirror the energy of the child. Those colors also lack nuance which is typical of children's perspectives. Classrooms tend to decorate in super bright colors, too, for younger children. And we see how children gravitate to these colors in plastic toys, or crayon colors, or clothing they self-select.


That explains so much about me :lol: :lol:

Seriously - nice observation


----------



## Poor Purl

Another Narrow Step wannabe: http://www.freewebs.com/bethintx/scrappystepsafghan.htm


----------



## Ronie

I love this challenge Shirley. I think in my case with my other obligations as far as my time and projects go I would be more apt to make a tote! I have plenty of material to line it with and it would be used all the time  Like I mentioned before I have a full basket of colorful balls of yarn that I can choose from. I want to give this a little thought.. I might just go all wonky and play as I go, or do a little planning on paper like you did.. I will let the yarn let me know... oh and its all acrylic and worsted weight so it will be a great place to use it up also 

Jacki you crack me up... everyone knows about Barbie pink  its right up there with bubble gum pink..  I'm a pink girl myself.. it became a necessity when I was the only girl with several brothers.. then when we adopted my son I again was the only girl with all these boy things.. so I have a few pink and a real nice red fishing pole..LOL plus all my camping gear is pink or red.. maybe I'll stay young forever too


----------



## eshlemania

Lots of cool postings while I've been gone.

Yes, Shirley,
I can't wait to start on something to use this new knowledge. I love the idea of planning a little on paper. I always loved to doodle.  Or maybe go free stye. What fun!

Are there links to Julie's shawls? 

Jacki, (smirk),
Love your Barbie reference.

Tamarque,
Food for thought and internalizing as usual.


----------



## martina

Shirley, for your sister I would use the middle yarn, the right hand one, leave out those with white in and add either cherry red, bright red or a rich gold. I hope you don't mind my giving my choice.


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> Shirley, for your sister I would use the middle yarn, the right hand one, leave out those with white in and add either cherry red, bright red or a rich gold. I hope you don't mind my giving my choice.


That is what I was hoping -- I didn't make too many comments and was hoping ideas about using the colors would come forth. Thankyou so much for your ideas. That is what we are here for!!!!\


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you Shirley. I am lurking in the background reading and enjoying every response and all you have to teach us. I tend to copy something or go with the colors in the pattern. Maybe afraid to step outside the box. Maybe someday.
Right now I am working on my Gansey with Julie and enjoying every minute of this knitted sweater. At first I didn't care for the color. I ordered the yarn from Willow an thought it would be brighter. However the lighter shade has grown on me.
I did do the first exercise but did not post. I also read everyone's color choices. Everyone different. I also liked reading why they chose the color combo that they did.

Thanks for all your hard work!
Judy


----------



## eshlemania

Love the picture of the blue to grey/black yarns. I especially like the middle one with the bluegreens and browns in it, but I think I would make the one to the left of it the main color and that one the secondary. I would drop the black shades and add in a deep chocolate brown variegated with lighter browns and muted torquiose for zip. I have this yarn in my stash which makes it an option for me. Right now I have to see the yarn to see the possibilites.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> *TIP * at least it is my opinion!!
> 
> One thing I forgot to bring up when we were doing the colors--
> 
> If you are using a color base with other colors -- go easy on white -- it sometimes appears to be tooo white- (hard to explain) - I rarely use white in my knitting - but use cream or a pale grey .
> 
> If you are using white as a main color - I would recommend that you use muted colors with it. If you are using cream or ecru - to me it is easier to bring in brighter colors as a contrast. This is just my opinion but I really believe it to be true.


*Shirley* you are welcome to edit this out, if I have overstepped the mark, but I thought it appropriate to your comment on the use of cream as opposed to an 'optical white'
My Waterfall 'shawl' using Patons Sorrento for the main- a viscose, cotton slubbed mix, that I picked up at throw out prices- and mixed with some Deborah Norville Serenity yarn that I was gifted.

It shows exactly what I was trying to get across. If it was pure white it would not be as lovely in my opinion. the White would no
be as soft as the creamy color you usedt .


----------



## Normaedern

As a newbie, I hadn't seen that. Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Normaedern said:


> As a newbie, I hadn't seen that. Love it :thumbup:


Julie was in my Waterfall class - it is one of my favorites from the class. She made a shawl instead of a coat and it sure did work.

You all might want to check out my coat of many colors workshops too. that is a color oriented workshop. Just click on the workshop section link and scroll down to the beginning workshops - it is coat of many colors.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> *Shirley* you are welcome to edit this out, if I have overstepped the mark, but I thought it appropriate to your comment on the use of cream as opposed to an 'optical white'
> My Waterfall 'shawl' using Patons Sorrento for the main- a viscose, cotton slubbed mix, that I picked up at throw out prices- and mixed with some Deborah Norville Serenity yarn that I was gifted.
> 
> It shows exactly what I was trying to get across. If it was pure white it would not be as lovely in my opinion. the White would no
> be as soft as the creamy color you usedt .


Love the shawl and colors.


----------



## vermontmary

Mary
([]b]This was hard, not knowing if I'm thinking of a garment, blanket, or what)[/b]
1. Variegated for main,then green,then gold. Leave out aqua.
2. Yes
3. Fair Isle; light one
4. Yes; contrast
5. Yes, except for yellow; grey, dark, red
6. Maybe; pink
7. *I prefer this one...the previous colors looked too chemically*
8. First
9. I like them equally...it all depends on what I might be making
10. Sweater, maybe a hat or shawl
11. I prefer the brown in #11. Being slightly variegated, it blends better with the other colors
12. Purple
13. I could, I'm sure,* but I wouldn't want to. I really don't like to see a bunch of colors randomly mixed together*!


----------



## tamarque

PoorPurl--Sorry about sounding irritated yesterday. The PI is very irritating and I guess my frustration was coming thru. It is improving slowly--thanks for asking. I cancelled my visitor who was coming to help me work on my house today which was the right choice. My head is not in a good place to work seriously on anything.

Unfortunately the first link to knitting-crochet.com refuses to open. The other links worked fine but this one just won't open on my computer no matter how I try to go into it. Tried opening Knitting-crochet.com and that won't work either. Too bad.

Julie--your off-white lace shawl colors are beautiful, particularly the balanced way you used them. Stunning example of good use of color. 

There were a couple of comments on how our ego got in the way of evaluating the color combos. I think that is a big point in looking at colors. How we look at them has much to do with what the project will be and who will be using it. In this exercise the color choices were out of context so we were left with our own personal preferences for the most part. I am going to be painting my kitchen floor and keep coming back to eggplant or wine type colors but know I would hate it because there would be too much area that is too dark and it would depress me even if it looked great. Of course I could paint the floor a tan and put a stripe of eggplant/wine/berry for a border. Now that would look sharp. In that context, even a red stripe would add life to a blandish color. You know, I think I just figured out what I am going to do after the cabinets get changed out. Years ago I redid a table with the trestle base getting painted plum purple and cherry red. Those will be the colors for highlighting a neutral tan color. 

Shirley's challenge--I will need to reread it slowly and take in the proposed projects. Then when the mind is freer will see what I can come up with.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tamarque, I take that as a real compliment, thank you!


----------



## triciad19

I just caught up and missed the discussion.
I remember a navy fabric with lime designs I wanted for a dress. Mom was horrified! Bought it anyway. It made a cute outfit and she liked the finished product. Some people can see a finished product while others see the individual items or materials and how they look in the current state. A lovely fabric may make an ugly dress but pretty jacket or table cloth or curtain.

My color choices tend to be determined by what I feel looks good with my complexion or that of the person the item is for. Other things that influnece me are things I was taught like: ladies and nice girls never wear red, green and red are Christmas colors, dark colors are slimming and pastels make you look bigger (and I was a big girl), never wear horizontal stripes (most commercial clothing), dark colors for skirts, bright around the neckline to draw eyes upward.

Mom was always checking how color looked and would lay it against us before buying. Yellow makes me look sick, red reflects like a blush, some browns look drab while others are warmer. Jewel tones work best.

I tend to use light, bright colors in my surroundings. Color effects and reflects emotions and feelings.

I saw color combinations in this exercise I would never have thought of before and liked them. I think we lean towards the color trends we grew up with or rebel against them.

Shirley, think of bright, cheerful colors for your sister, maybe something you would make for a child. Is she close enough to take some samples by and see how she reacts? What she seems to like? What were her color preferences as a child?


----------



## eshlemania

When I got to church this morning, I had to think of the discussion we had about pink and orange. One of the young mothers came in with an orange top, a pink and orange belt and her skirt was two layers. The under layer was orange and hung about 4 inches longer than the outer layer of pink. A real study in pink and orange. I don't think I would have worn it, but she did pretty well in it. She had the orange against her face, which is a better color for her than pink.


----------



## Wee Brenda

My name is Brenda,I am late.
#1 I would eliminate the beige.
#2 no it would bethe blending yarn
#3 I would use them all. Only two remove the black
#4 I would introduce red
#5 no,grey, variegated,pop of red
#6 yes, main colour red
#7 one above it
#8 second
#9 like #8 better
#10 wouldn't use this combo
#11 I like the brown in #12 better, better match for the orange
#12 teal
#13 stashbuster cardigan but *I don't think I would use all the colours*.

Thanks for the workshop Shirley,really enjoying it. Will now read today's comments.


----------



## Ronie

Well I have been busy this afternoon. I got my graph paper out and started by just putting lines here and there in vertically and horizontally then I started connecting them.. I played with it until I was happy.. it will be a surprise when I share it..  its pretty much out there but a good practice piece for Intarsia..  I just can't concentrate.. I'll wait until tonight or tomorrow when the house is quiet 

The Town Warning sirens have been going off all day... that is either a accident a fire.. I don't see smoke so people must be pretty carless out there... of course there could be small camp fires I don't see yet  

My daughter lives in Bend and there is a terrible fire going on.. She is keeping us informed and we can't get the rest of the family on the phone.. its my guess they are either looking at it or getting out of its way.. I know my inlaws home is far from it.. and they have room for everyone


----------



## KittyChris

Ronie, I hope everything goes well for your relations and that all are safe.


----------



## KittyChris

I have just taken a second look at the pictures with all the questions. And some of them look different. Not by much, but there is a change now in the way I see them after briefly skimming over everyone's answers. 
I think it partially has to do with the different computers show the colors more correctly than mine. For instance the sweater with the yarn from New Delhi that you say is a glorious blue - looks like a fuchia shade of purple with a deep purple stripe. I don't see any blue.


----------



## tamarque

trish2222 said:


> It's what's been sold to us over here. If you look at Marks and Spencer for example and the range which is pushed towards older ladies (classic range) the colours as a whole are pretty drab. It seemed to me that when any lady hit middle age they were expected to wear beige, dusty rose and pale blue. It's just 'not seemly' to wear bright colours after a certain age, apparently. I've always worn bright colours simply because I suit them better and I will continue to do so. I also suit khaki so I have khaki coats and jackets which can, on occasion wildly clash with what I'm wearing underneath.* I laugh in the face of matchy-matchy* :lol: :wink:


I am rereading some of the posts because so much was missed first time round. This one makes me laugh. Here in the States is is almost a joke that when people retire, particularly women, they dye their hair blue and wear outrageous colors. People move from up north to Florida (this is an east coast thing for sure) for the winters and wear bold, bright, colors. My theory is that as people get older and their vision dims, they need brighter colors to see them clearly. Men will wear clashing plaid shorts with Hawaiian big print tops. It is hysterical. But these people will sit in groups playing cards or other table top games and socialize and enjoy their retirements and warmer winters. Conversely, in my town we have these snow birds (as they are called) who moved south, come up north for cooler summers. We have student housing in town that would rent apartments to these retirees for two months. You would see them set up their card tables with umbrellas around the housing parking lot, in their super bright outfits and hang out all day.


----------



## Designer1234

KittyChris said:


> I have just taken a second look at the pictures with all the questions. And some of them look different. Not by much, but there is a change now in the way I see them after briefly skimming over everyone's answers.
> I think it partially has to do with the different computers show the colors more correctly than mine. For instance the sweater with the yarn from New Delhi that you say is a glorious blue - looks like a fuchia shade of purple with a deep purple stripe. I don't see any blue.


oh dear- I must have given the wrong impression - the sweater is fuschia with purple and green stripes. I also received some gorgeous blue in the same parcel -see below


----------



## eshlemania

I am pretty sure I will be back to reread this with all it's insight and tips and sharing about color.


----------



## jadancey

Judy 
1. Blue for main color, then red, and grey, leave out the tan.
2.* No, like the blue better, red would be too busy*. 
3. Knit dark, medium, light. I would leave out the light.
4. No, I would use white or cream. 
5. No,* looks muddy to me*. Main color- pink, dark grey, light grey, yellow. 
6. Yes, red main colorvariegated red, blue. I would leave out the blue. 
7. The one above, # 6.
8. Second one, the grey.
9. Yes. 
10. Scarf.
11. #11 is best, *nicer value change*.
12. #11 is better. Dark blue.
13. Hats, mittens, scarves.


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> I am pretty sure I will be back to reread this with all it's insight and tips and sharing about color.


WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, I didn't do the exercise as I came too late & everyone else had done it & the discussion was on. I love bright colors, purple, jade green & blues. My friends make fun that those are the only colors in my closet but I also have red there too. If I wear black or white near my face, I look like I should be in a casket.
I love the fushias, lime, purple sweater, definitely colors I would choose. I have Several skeins of that Unforgettable yarn in my stash, such great color combos. I'm still not able to do much. Knitting so will just read along.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I didn't do the exercise as I came too late & everyone else had done it & the discussion was on. I love bright colors, purple, jade green & blues. My friends make fun that those are the only colors in my closet but I also have red there too. If I wear black or white near my face, I look like I should be in a casket.
> I love the fushias, lime, purple sweater, definitely colors I would choose. I have Several skeins of that Unforgettable yarn in my stash, such great color combos. I'm still not able to do much. Knitting so will just read along.


It is so nice to see you here Bonnie! I am sorry the shoulder is keeping you from knitting. I hope it gets better. It is not a fun thing. I am glad you are checking out our workshop- I have had lots of fun getting it ready - needed a break and it was nice to teach rather than set up for other teachers! I don't wear black either-- I am pretty pale and now that my hair is grey I look like I am on my last legs when I am in straight black.

I love colors and have decided I will wear what I love- regardless of whether people think someone my age should be more subdued. I have a cousin who said I should start wearing older peoples' clothes - I told her no way.

So nice you dropped by.


----------



## TNS

All this thought provoking discussion about colour has made me try to decide what ways of combining colours work for me, so I've been looking at Pinterest which has some amazing collections of swing knitting amongst other things. Some of these items are just so wonderful, but many that I really like to look at are not ones I could wear! A common theme in some of my favourites is many different colours within darker 'outlines' which seems to let you use far more colours without them looking messy. But there's one particular sea-inspired top which is just a gentle collection of sea-hues with plenty of texture, which really works for me, with no outlines - so I can't find a single 'formula'.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/426223552207387037/


----------



## KittyChris

Shirley, I am so glad to see that my screen is not off too much! Thanks for adding that blue yarn for me to see. 
When I was younger I would rarely wear much bright colors, especially red was a big no no (in my eyes anyway - I can't recall ever being dissuaded from wearing red) Now I love to wear colors, more in the pastel side seem to suit me better. I have several red sweaters so that color is not just for Xmas any longer. And I also find that I look good in tans and beige shades. No grey at all for me.


----------



## britgirl

I love that vest. I checked it out, wondering if it was beaded as that is a beading site. Definitely has possibilities.
On the Earthfaire site, check out on the right hand side for other designs by Jane Thornley.
Sue



TNS said:


> All this thought provoking discussion about colour has made me try to decide what ways of combining colours work for me, so I've been looking at Pinterest which has some amazing collections of swing knitting amongst other things. Some of these items are just so wonderful, but many that I really like to look at are not ones I could wear! A common theme in some of my favourites is many different colours within darker 'outlines' which seems to let you use far more colours without them looking messy. But there's one particular sea-inspired top which is just a gentle collection of sea-hues with plenty of texture, which really works for me, with no outlines - so I can't find a single 'formula'.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/426223552207387037/


----------



## eshlemania

TNS said:


> But there's one particular sea-inspired top which is just a gentle collection of sea-hues with plenty of texture, which really works for me, with no outlines - so I can't find a single 'formula'.


I love this top also. The colors and textures are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> I love this top also. The colors and textures are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup: It has given me some inspiration


----------



## britgirl

Shades of Sirenia type of thing?

Take a look at the site of the designer, Jane Thornley

http://www.ravelry.com/people/color4texture

I really like this one of hers, especially the very last one:

http://www.ravelry.com/people/color4texture

Also, here is her website:

http://www.janethornley.com/blog/index.php/site/KnittersCorner/

Not just colour but texture too. 
Sue


eshlemania said:


> I love this top also. The colors and textures are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> All this thought provoking discussion about colour has made me try to decide what ways of combining colours work for me, so I've been looking at Pinterest which has some amazing collections of swing knitting amongst other things. Some of these items are just so wonderful, but many that I really like to look at are not ones I could wear!
> 
> A common theme in some of my favourites is many different colours within darker 'outlines' which seems to let you use far more colours without them looking messy.But there's one particular sea-inspired top which is just a gentle collection of sea-hues with plenty of texture, which really works for me, with no outlines - so I can't find a single 'formula'.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/426223552207387037/
> 
> The projects on this site are absolutely wonderful. I love the top you mention - and also I would recommend everyone go here and scroll all the way down - you will see every variety of colored knitting and I see some coloured lace projects too. I love the two scarves -and there are a few others that show what can be done with color!
> 
> TNS -- It sounds as if you are really thinking about colour which is great. I don't think anyone should limit themselves to a 'formula' - as she might miss wearing something that really looks great on her. I think it is great to have basic ideas - but don't let them be written in stone. It takes a lot of
> courage to sometimes step out of the box - and go for something entirely different than what you usually wear. Little steps at a time seems to work on those who are learning about color choices. this top is a perfect way to start - and it doesn't look that hard to knit. It appears to have different stitches that gives it a sea look, and maybe we should have a discussion about using different thickness of yarns and using stitches to give different appearances to our clothes and our work. I think if you are open to thinking about how you can use color you are using a 'formula' .
> 
> I am so glad you are looking and getting ideas- the link you gave us is perfect for really seeing how colour can be incorporated in our wardrobes and different parts of our lives. Some wonderful work there -- thanks so much for the link!
> 
> I love the wine, purple and orchid (or mauve) bag -- the colors could be doable in lace I think -- it is near the bottom on the right. There is a lovely variety of great pictures.


----------



## britgirl

Further to my post about the Jane Thornley site, I found a free pattern that I posted a link to on Lace Party. Even if you don't plan knitting the pattern it is worth a read. She gives you some stitch patterns, explains how to use them and lets you make it your own.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rogue-wave-wrap

Sue


----------



## eshlemania

Sue,
I also found this. She has a 40 pg booklet that goes with this pattern which is a workshop in her style of knitting, how to use this as a base to do your own free style and is planning a knit along with this pattern starting June 18th.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-a-beach-pattern--workshop


----------



## tamarque

That Knit A Beach pattern is wonderful. It is actually something I would make for myself (a rarity). There is a lot of whimsey in her work and a freedom for color and texture that is inspiring. I love those colors--quiet and exciting at the same time. I can see it in earth tones, too. Wish the price tag wasn't so high.


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> Sue,
> I also found this. She has a 40 pg booklet that goes with this pattern which is a workshop in her style of knitting, how to use this as a base to do your own free style and is planning a knit along with this pattern starting June 18th.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-a-beach-pattern--workshop


This is the pattern talked about in the link in my last reply!

it is lovely! It is the one TNS mentioned.


----------



## britgirl

Yes, I saw that. Not going to be around to do that, but her site is certainly inspiring. There is something appealing about modeling something beside the sea. I just joined her group on Ravelry as I am sure there will be a lot of good pointers to be found there.

Sue
quote=eshlemania]Sue,
I also found this. She has a 40 pg booklet that goes with this pattern which is a workshop in her style of knitting, how to use this as a base to do your own free style and is planning a knit along with this pattern starting June 18th.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-a-beach-pattern--workshop[/quote]


----------



## britgirl

My thought too. I'm not sure I want to spend $10 on a pattern, but that free pattern I did download. I can see doing that.

Sue


tamarque said:


> That Knit A Beach pattern is wonderful. It is actually something I would make for myself (a rarity). There is a lot of whimsey in her work and a freedom for color and texture that is inspiring. I love those colors--quiet and exciting at the same time. I can see it in earth tones, too. Wish the price tag wasn't so high.


----------



## britgirl

The other day after talking about colour here I started getting ads on here or Benjamin Moore paints and now today I am getting the tile ads. All this I guess is because of the mention of the word "Color". I'm not in the market for tiles or anything, but it is interesting just to see the juxtaposition of different colours.

Sue


----------



## Ronie

Good morning everyone.. I love that site and that designer.. I will check these sites out more.. She looks like someone who loves color as much as we do


----------



## eshlemania

britgirl said:


> My thought too. I'm not sure I want to spend $10 on a pattern, but that free pattern I did download. I can see doing that.
> Sue


I like the idea that it comes with a 40 page booklet. I guess I am still looking for lines to draw inside of.  But her method and desire is to erase the lines for us and set us free in the wild windy world of color. 

I downloaded the free pattern, Sue, and read it this morning. I like her a lot. I have always been drawn to the specialty yarns, maybe I am meant for this style.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> I like the idea that it comes with a 40 page booklet. I guess I am still looking for lines to draw inside of.  But her method and desire is to erase the lines for us and set us free in the wild windy world of color.
> 
> I downloaded the free pattern, Sue, and read it this morning. I like her a lot. I have always been drawn to the specialty yarns, maybe I am meant for this style.


my whole goal when I picked up the needles again 3.5 years ago was to learn to be as comfortable with the needles as I am with the hook and be able to knit free form.. this is a great site and designer to learn more about this..


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> The projects on this site are absolutely wonderful. I love the top you mention - and also I would recommend everyone go here and scroll all the way down - you will see every variety of colored knitting and I see some coloured lace projects too. I love the two scarves -and there are a few others that show what can be done with color!
> 
> TNS -- It sounds as if you are really thinking about colour which is great. I don't think anyone should limit themselves to a 'formula' - as she might miss wearing something that really looks great on her. I think it is great to have basic ideas - but don't let them be written in stone. It takes a lot of
> courage to sometimes step out of the box - and go for something entirely different than what you usually wear. Little steps at a time seems to work on those who are learning about color choices. this top is a perfect way to start - and it doesn't look that hard to knit. It appears to have different stitches that gives it a sea look, and maybe we should have a discussion about using different thickness of yarns and using stitches to give different appearances to our clothes and our work. I think if you are open to thinking about how you can use color you are using a 'formula' .
> 
> I am so glad you are looking and getting ideas- the link you gave us is perfect for really seeing how colour can be incorporated in our wardrobes and different parts of our lives. Some wonderful work there -- thanks so much for the link!
> 
> I love the wine, purple and orchid (or mauve) bag -- the colors could be doable in lace I think -- it is near the bottom on the right. There is a lovely variety of great pictures.


Thinking of formulae- for years I never wore red- claimed it clashed with my cheeks ( they can be embarrassingly ruddy) but my Mwyffanwy bought me a terracotta dress, and she was quite right it looked good. Now I have the courage to wear some true reds. Yellow, which I love when painting, makes me look sallow- so is a no no- I guess if really pushed I would tolerate a yellow skirt.
The first is my very best lavalava- Fale loves it too- had to buy a length for him- so we match.
The second was given me by my very dear friend Ripeka (from Rarotonga) it shrieks 'old lady' to me, I think my big issue is with the browns.
I know these are cloth- but we are talking about how one reacts to colour.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> This is the pattern talked about in the link in my last reply!
> 
> it is lovely! It is the one TNS mentioned.


Ouch, $20 USD, no way jose.


----------



## Ronie

Lurker 2 said:


> Ouch, $20 USD, no way jose.


that is for the book that its in.. the pattern is on her site for slightly less money LOL I can't buy anything right now but I do enjoy her way of knitting


----------



## TNS

eshlemania said:


> Sue,
> I also found this. She has a 40 pg booklet that goes with this pattern which is a workshop in her style of knitting, how to use this as a base to do your own free style and is planning a knit along with this pattern starting June 18th.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-a-beach-pattern--workshop


If you're considering the KAL, do check carefully as I could only find details for up to 2008/9. The other (free) pattern is up to date.


----------



## bonbf3

Shirley, I make blankets for my grandkids - simple, just stripes. They choose the colors. 

My oldest grandson, 16, chose lime green, teal, white, and red. I thought - WHAT?! How will I do that? 

He's an artist. I know he sees things in a different and most amazing way. I trust his judgment, and this project is making me think. 

This is a great topic! Thanks for giving us an artist's view of color!


----------



## TNS

tamarque said:


> That Knit A Beach pattern is wonderful. Wish the price tag wasn't so high.


Me too, or I'd already have ordered it. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> *DISCUSSION TIME* ! Questions -- opinions on the class (really want them), ideas- your feelings -- are you interested in doing the scarves?
> 
> Do you have any questions? * this is pretty much all I have organized*, now we can talk about what we have learned, what we still wonder about etc.
> 
> ===
> I just remembered - I was going to do a bit about sock yarn. will get it ready and post a bit - not sure what yet but I have a huge box of sock yarn so should be able to figure out an idea or two.
> 
> ====


~~~I am still going through the discussion. I was not able to get on line much yesterday...but I have enjoyed this tremendously! I liked the questions and seeing others' responses. I made a paper copy of the questions with my answers and had that as a reference as I went through others' answers.

Part of my "problem" is that my knitting skills are still fairly limited...I am not much beyond a novice stage...TONS & TONS of learning yet to do! I do have a lovely stash....and lots of ambitious ideas! Time is a factor....and being able to master the patterns is another. BUT...this exercise has been delightful.

Re a project....because of time constraints, I'd like a smaller project....scarf or small throw.

One of the things I gained is an increased awareness of color....I need to pay more attention to the subtleties of color. Some of the colors in your examples I just don't care for (I'm not a pink person.....or the turquoise/blue-green). However, I LOVE the blue & green combo...that is one of my most favorites.

I am toying with making a "lego" blanket for a baby, but am unsettled as to how to arrange the lego "blocks". Just a rotation of the colors seems boring, but I haven't found an arrangement I like. I am sticking with the 3 basic lego colors...blue, red, yellow....and sewing them together with white.

I've prattled on enough....I need to catch up with the discussion.... :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> link for the narrow step afghan
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html
> 
> this is the actual free pattern.


~~~I keep getting "web page not available"....any other way to get this pattern?

I just got it on this link[/b]


----------



## Poor Purl

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I keep getting "web page not available"....any other way to get this pattern?


Try this - there's a link from it to the website:
http://www.freepatternsource.com/index.php/patterns/pattern/crochet/12172/Narrow-Step-Afghan

I also posted two other patterns that are similar - I'll send you another message with those links.


----------



## Poor Purl

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I keep getting "web page not available"....any other way to get this pattern?


Try

http://www.freewebs.com/bethintx/scrappystepsafghan.htm

http://winkieflash.nl/2012/10/15/free-pattern-groovy-ghan/ (this has narrower steps but can probably be tweaked to look the same)


----------



## bonbf3

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am still going through the discussion. I was not able to get on line much yesterday...but I have enjoyed this tremendously! I liked the questions and seeing others' responses. I made a paper copy of the questions with my answers and had that as a reference as I went through others' answers.
> 
> Part of my "problem" is that my knitting skills are still fairly limited...I am not much beyond a novice stage...TONS & TONS of learning yet to do! I do have a lovely stash....and lots of ambitious ideas! Time is a factor....and being able to master the patterns is another. BUT...this exercise has been delightful.
> 
> Re a project....because of time constraints, I'd like a smaller project....scarf or small throw.
> 
> One of the things I gained is an increased awareness of color....I need to pay more attention to the subtleties of color. Some of the colors in your examples I just don't care for (I'm not a pink person.....or the turquoise/blue-green). However, I LOVE the blue & green combo...that is one of my most favorites.
> 
> I am toying with making a "lego" blanket for a baby, but am unsettled as to how to arrange the lego "blocks". Just a rotation of the colors seems boring, but I haven't found an arrangement I like. I am sticking with the 3 basic lego colors...blue, red, yellow....and sewing them together with white.
> 
> I've prattled on enough....I need to catch up with the discussion.... :-D


I'm doing the same, cmaliza. It's fascinating! I love color and hearing how others "see" it.


----------



## trish2222

Julie - your waterfall is lovely but your lavalava is speaking loudly to me. I love these colours and I would wear a top made with that fabric. It's glorious :thumbup:

Further to my posting yesterday about my always wearing bright colours:- I looked in my wardrobe and I don't *always* do so. My self coloured t-shirts and jumpers are bright (lots of orange, coral and fuschia) but I see that the bulk of my wardrobe is patterned but features strong/bright colours. eg checked shirts (a weakness), floral dresses. I do have more than a few pastels and muted pattern designs. (Too many clothes!!)
I had momentarily forgotten that last week I bought two black and white tops. _Now, I never wear black or white separately because I just don't suit either. However, I suit black and white patterned garments._ Why is this?? Worn separately they wash me out. It doesn't make sense to me... :?


----------



## bonbf3

eshlemania said:


> When I got to church this morning, I had to think of the discussion we had about pink and orange. One of the young mothers came in with an orange top, a pink and orange belt and her skirt was two layers. The under layer was orange and hung about 4 inches longer than the outer layer of pink. A real study in pink and orange. I don't think I would have worn it, but she did pretty well in it. She had the orange against her face, which is a better color for her than pink.


My daughter's friend is an artist (painting) - and she wanted me to knit her some dishcloths - her colors - pink and orange!!


----------



## bonbf3

tamarque said:


> I am rereading some of the posts because so much was missed first time round. This one makes me laugh. Here in the States is is almost a joke that when people retire, particularly women, they dye their hair blue and wear outrageous colors. People move from up north to Florida (this is an east coast thing for sure) for the winters and wear bold, bright, colors. My theory is that as people get older and their vision dims, they need brighter colors to see them clearly. Men will wear clashing plaid shorts with Hawaiian big print tops. It is hysterical. But these people will sit in groups playing cards or other table top games and socialize and enjoy their retirements and warmer winters. Conversely, in my town we have these snow birds (as they are called) who moved south, come up north for cooler summers. We have student housing in town that would rent apartments to these retirees for two months. You would see them set up their card tables with umbrellas around the housing parking lot, in their super bright outfits and hang out all day.


What a fascinating "word picture" - I love it!


----------



## bonbf3

Lurker 2 said:


> *Shirley* you are welcome to edit this out, if I have overstepped the mark, but I thought it appropriate to your comment on the use of cream as opposed to an 'optical white'
> My Waterfall 'shawl' using Patons Sorrento for the main- a viscose, cotton slubbed mix, that I picked up at throw out prices- and mixed with some Deborah Norville Serenity yarn that I was gifted.
> 
> It shows exactly what I was trying to get across. If it was pure white it would not be as lovely in my opinion. the White would no
> be as soft as the creamy color you usedt .


Beautiful is an understatement - the colors, the drape - you must love wearing it!


----------



## bonbf3

Designer1234 said:


> *DISCUSSION TIME* ! Questions -- opinions on the class (really want them), ideas- your feelings -- are you interested in doing the scarves?
> 
> Do you have any questions? * this is pretty much all I have organized*, now we can talk about what we have learned, what we still wonder about etc.
> 
> ===
> I just remembered - I was going to do a bit about sock yarn. will get it ready and post a bit - not sure what yet but I have a huge box of sock yarn so should be able to figure out an idea or two.
> 
> ====


This has been great! I love hearing other opinions on the colors and learning how to design by drawing and then creating the chart! It's so interesting to hear how such talented people view the process and "see" the colors. Thank you, Shirley, and all who have participated!


----------



## bonbf3

Designer1234 said:


> I know that you have no fear of color -- and I know you won't hesitate to use different colors. However, I hope you do try a muted color scheme if it is difficult - as that is good for us in my opinion. It is an endless journey.


Shirley, you are such an explorer!! Always learning and trying something new. I appreciate the encouragement to "go forth!"


----------



## bonbf3

TNS said:


> Me too, or I'd already have ordered it. :roll:


Same here - but it is beautiful! We just got home from a beach trip, and that takes me back.


----------



## damemary

I love Russian Join. I use it routinely.



Normaedern said:


> Did my first russian join ever, last night :thumbup:\\
> 
> what do you think of it Ladies? I find it works if you are doing a lot of color changes and I do a lot of them in my projects. I got so sick of weaving in ends) We would be interested in what you think about that method. It does take a minute or two but then think of the time you put in weaving in ends!


----------



## eshlemania

You know what struck me as I reread the questions and answers. Some people called a color gray, or tan, then, I think it was Norma, called it Fawn. Fawn. That really struck me and caused me to step back and rethink that color again. There were others, one that I called purple, I think Shirley called plum. When I looked again, sure enough it was plum and I had a whole different feel for the color. Maybe I'm very easy to influence. Or maybe my eye is not trained for color yet.

Julie,
I really love your lavalava and quite agree with you that the second is really "old lady' stuff.

I am thinking that the top, like Tamarque said could be figured out. Take dimensions from another pattern that give the shape you want and experiment with the interior.  I want to get some swatches with this style with color play done in the next day or two.

Shirley,
This top took me back to your blues. They would be so pretty in this.


----------



## Lurker 2

trish2222 said:


> Julie - your waterfall is lovely but your lavalava is speaking loudly to me. I love these colours and I would wear a top made with that fabric. It's glorious :thumbup:
> 
> Further to my posting yesterday about my always wearing bright colours:- I looked in my wardrobe and I don't *always* do so. My self coloured t-shirts and jumpers are bright (lots of orange, coral and fuschia) but I see that the bulk of my wardrobe is patterned but features strong/bright colours. eg checked shirts (a weakness), floral dresses. I do have more than a few pastels and muted pattern designs. (Too many clothes!!)
> I had momentarily forgotten that last week I bought two black and white tops. _Now, I never wear black or white separately because I just don't suit either. However, I suit black and white patterned garments._ Why is this?? Worn separately they wash me out. It doesn't make sense to me... :?


another favourite of mine- now a good 13 years old, is this a bit subdued for you Trish? Both these fabrics hit my eye and screamed buy ME! This one I had spotted from a bus window as I went by- had to catch a bus back immediately I had hoped to wear it as Mother of the Bride- but I freaked out at the thought of Christopher being in the role of Giver Away- and none what so ever for me- I was the last to be told.


----------



## Lurker 2

bonbf3 said:


> Beautiful is an understatement - the colors, the drape - you must love wearing it!


Except I am now having to work back in 2 metres of the dralon yarn (the Deborah Norville) where I caught it in my hurry, on the bottom tooth of my saw (despite it having the shield in place) :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> You know what struck me as I reread the questions and answers. Some people called a color gray, or tan, then, I think it was Norma, called it Fawn. Fawn. That really struck me and caused me to step back and rethink that color again. There were others, one that I called purple, I think Shirley called plum. When I looked again, sure enough it was plum and I had a whole different feel for the color. Maybe I'm very easy to influence. Or maybe my eye is not trained for color yet.
> 
> Julie,
> I really love your lavalava and quite agree with you that the second is really "old lady' stuff.
> 
> I am thinking that the top, like Tamarque said could be figured out. Take dimensions from another pattern that give the shape you want and experiment with the interior.  I want to get some swatches with this style with color play done in the next day or two.
> 
> Shirley,
> This top took me back to your blues. They would be so pretty in this.


And yet I can't dismiss it because of my friend who gave it to me- I think it will end up as a skirt to wear on Sundays- not sure yet. I, to be honest, was quite surprised at how adamant my darling was that he had to have an _ie taga_ from the same fabric.


----------



## TLL

Thank you to everyone for all of your observations and input into Shirley's wonderful color conversation. There is so much to absorb and process. :thumbup: Trying to incorporate this into lace has my brain on tilt.


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of your observations and input into Shirley's wonderful color conversation. There is so much to absorb and process. :thumbup: Trying to incorporate this into lace has my brain on tilt.


I was just trying to explain to DH what my problem was with this and, here you are, Toni ,saying it for me. I have been knitting since I was six but always with a pattern. I have done a lot of free enbroidery and would have not had a difficulty with this in that medium. I think I have got it now. The head isn't tilting anymore. Tomorrow I shall put something on paper :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

*I would suggest you use 3 choices in one scarf and use intarsia using the Russian join, - not in wide strips but in different shapes. See what you can do  I will supply some different free form drawing which would be a good start. 
For those who know how to use charts, you could design your own charts and use intarsia (see workshop #14 Lets have fun with color). *
am I the only one doing this??? or did this post from Shirley get lost in the posts?? Its titled section 2 I think on page 9 or 10.
Julie I really like that skirt. I think you could make a top out of any of those colors and it would work very well with it


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie, Toni and Norma,
Yes, I am thinking that my brain is slowly untilting. I am wanting to get into this also. Gonna do some samples to get my mind in gear. Then wanting to start on a scarf. I have never done intarsia. Might as well jump in with both feet.


----------



## bonbf3

damemary said:


> I love Russian Join. I use it routinely.


I've been trying to find a good way to join. If you and Shirley both use Russian Join, I'll give it another try. What do you do if you have a specific place where you want to start the new color? Is that pretty easy to do?

I really don't mind weaving in ends, but I don't trust just that. So - I always knot. Don't like the knots, don't trust just weaving. I'm going to go Russian.

I do it with room for the first color or, if I am close to where I want to join, I do the loop fairly close to the end of the previous color. I have just started using it . ;If you plan on joining at the end or beginning of a row, I knit in two - four stitches and then join - it doesnt affect the edge and it works for me. I would imagine that you might be a bit too concerned as I am pretty 
inclined not to worry about exact placement for my joins (within) a few stitches) and they have never bothered my project.

Mind you I am not usually overly concerned if it does show a tiny 'hitch' in the color way. I am much more relaxed about that type of thing that many people --

I am much more inclined to look at things like that as a 'design element'. I have been asked once or twice over the years why I did something and I just say it is a design element and I meant it that way - and nothing more is said.

One time the person asked me how to do that design element - so the 'mistakes' are in the eye of the beholder if that person thinks they are correct. Now 'design elements' are expected of me and my work. :wink:   :shock:


----------



## bonbf3

Lurker 2 said:


> Except I am now having to work back in 2 metres of the dralon yarn (the Deborah Norville) where I caught it in my hurry, on the bottom tooth of my saw (despite it having the shield in place) :XD:


OH, I would have cried. I'm sure you can fix it - it's is just lovely.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, Toni and Norma,
> Yes, I am thinking that my brain is slowly untilting. I am wanting to get into this also. Gonna do some samples to get my mind in gear. Then wanting to start on a scarf. I have never done intarsia. Might as well jump in with both feet.


I probably should of given mine more thought but I just jumped in feet first  I hope it turns out nice. I sure make a lot of blunders along the way ....LOL I have a few spots to tack together because it took a little while to figure out how to twist my yarns together..  I think I have it now  I'm going to go work on it now.. wish me luck


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> *I would suggest you use 3 choices in one scarf and use intarsia using the Russian join, - not in wide strips but in different shapes. See what you can do  I will supply some different free form drawing which would be a good start.
> For those who know how to use charts, you could design your own charts and use intarsia (see workshop #14 Lets have fun with color). *
> am I the only one doing this??? or did this post from Shirley get lost in the posts?? Its titled section 2 I think on page 9 or 10.
> Julie I really like that skirt. I think you could make a top out of any of those colors and it would work very well with it


Sorry, Ronie- not quite sure which one you mean- I've posted three pieces of cloth!


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, Toni and Norma,
> Yes, I am thinking that my brain is slowly untilting. I am wanting to get into this also. Gonna do some samples to get my mind in gear. Then wanting to start on a scarf. I have never done intarsia. Might as well jump in with both feet.


Don't do it in the round! far easier flat.
My first ever was pure mohair
(not lace- a sweater out of the English Woman's Weekly)


----------



## Lurker 2

bonbf3 said:


> I've been trying to find a good way to join. If you and Shirley both use Russian Join, I'll give it another try. What do you do if you have a specific place where you want to start the new color? Is that pretty easy to do?
> 
> I really don't mind weaving in ends, but I don't trust just that. So - I always knot. Don't like the knots, don't trust just weaving. I'm going to go Russian.


I have always spliced and woven in my ends- on the right day it can be therapeutic- however the Russian join looks OK for the right fibre- the only time I use magic knot is with eyelash- and even then I leave ends and weave.


----------



## Lurker 2

bonbf3 said:


> OH, I would have cried. I'm sure you can fix it - it's is just lovely.


Oh I am working on it- when I need mindless- it is so open people won't know.


----------



## bonbf3

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always spliced and woven in my ends- on the right day it can be therapeutic- however the Russian join looks OK for the right fibre- the only time I use magic knot is with eyelash- and even then I leave ends and weave.


I'm sorry, but I'm not sure what you mean by splice. Do you mind educating me a little bit more?


----------



## Lurker 2

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm not sure what you mean by splice. Do you mind educating me a little bit more?


You split the yarn, by winding it opposite to the twist- try to do this evenly- like if there are 4 threads in the ply- split them into 2, I do this for a foot or so- longer is normally better than too short. Split the new yarn similarly- this can get a bit fiddly. and place the two together so the yarn comes from the new ball, there will be long ends, floating. give it a rub between your hands and it should mesh together like it had not been split- sometimes I spit on my hands before I rub- you could moisten them under the tap. Carefully work the joined yarn, especially when you come to the next row- This fairly obviously, works best for same yarn Not for colour changes. THAT is where the Russian join comes into it's own!

I agree -- I think the Russian join is better for color changes - there might be others out there but it works for me and I do a LOT of color changes -- I just discovered it and what a difference it makes as I have been weaving in ends until I am cross eyed . So nice to have a nicely finished back and nothing to weave in.

Give it a try for color at least.


----------



## Designer1234

* PLEASE READ *

*Go Back to Page 9 -- where it says Section II * --

* there is a 3 month exercise there -to make three colorway scarves- I really recommend that you do these 3 different scarves if you possibly can* -- they would make wonderful Christmas presents -- make yourself use a combination that you DON'T REALLY CARE FOR or colors you have never worked with before - FOR ONE OF THE SCARVES. Do the three scarves and see what you come up with. It is quite an important exercise. Try not to keep old beliefs- keep an open mind -- use your courage!

They would not take up much time - that is why I suggested over a long period -- so hopefully they could be worked in with other projects - hopefully.


----------



## Designer1234

If you do charts, this is a perfect place to use them. It is also quite easy to do what I do -- just change the color so that it is a shape like shown in the design you are using-- don't use tight changes, do long curved changes. Don't do stripes and don't do sharp corners.


----------



## Lurker 2

I do have one major problem following through with this idea Shirley- I just cannot commit time to more than what I have already to work on. I will have to do it, after I get back from Australia at the end of October. will you lock the conversation in the way you do the workshops? And are you thinking there will be a parade?
=======================

*Julie:I am locking this workshop so it will be available for future information for KP members. Ladies-- even if you do one of the scarves or colorwork projects it will be a learning experience*.

If you are unable to do this exercise that is fine -- it is the same as all of them - I have never tried to force anyone to do anything they don't want to do. I just hope that at least some of you will do this exercise as I feel it will be helpful.
It is just soooo helpful. If those of you who have time limitations you could only do #3 that would be great - but any or all of the three would be better than none.

*Once you get one done - contact me and I will open the workshop here and you can put it in and I will open a Parade*-- If you want to start one now - I will open a parade as soon as one is done - but hopefully there will be more than one.

Julie this is a numbered workshop- we are still getting additions to to many of the Parades after a long time as people get the time. The reason I would like to see them done soon is so the information is fresh in your mind.


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> I thought this was a exercise in us doing Intersia.. not something we have made before but something new that we are using with Shirleys perspective on color and how we can start using it?
> 
> The exercise that I posted on Page 9 is the 2nd section of our color conversation. That is what I am talking about. Julie was saying she would not be able to do it until after October if I am correct.
> -------------------
> Here is a very very simple lace project for those who would rather do lace, this one is for those who want to try their first design in color in a shawl, rather than the suggested scarves. YOu could do this shawl in slightly heavier yarn too -
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/unbelievably-easy-shawl
> 
> Otherwise do scarves and my drawings might give you some ideas as to what you wish to do
> . - I suggested in the exercise that it would be a good idea to make scarves instead of shawls to make sure you like the combination and also to use the intarsia method- either is fine.
> 
> I will check back but I thought I had given the simple instructions as to how to do large intarsia sections in a piece rather than use bobbins. If somehow that got lost I will repeat it here. It can be any kind of yarn -- lace or sock yarn or any other type of yarn - it is the technique and colour that is important -


----------



## Ronie

Designer1234 said:


> *Go Back to Page 9 -- where it says Section II * --
> 
> * there is a 3 month exercise there -to make three colorway scarves- I really recommend that you do these 3 different scarves if you possibly can* -- they would make wonderful Christmas presents -- make yourself use a combination that you DON'T REALLY CARE FOR or colors you have never worked with before - FOR ONE OF THE SCARVES. Do the three scarves and see what you come up with. It is quite an important exercise. Try not to keep old beliefs- keep an open mind -- use your courage!


Ok I went back and read this section again and I am clearer on this  You should see the mess I made! I had a good time playing with color but I need to learn Intarsia first. My first attempt is not good 
I will look at your ideas for inspiration and set aside the pattern I made for later use


----------



## Ronie

Designer1234 [color said:


> The exercise that I posted on Page 9 is the 2nd section of our color conversation. That is what I am talking about. Julie was saying she would not be able to do it until after October if I am correct.
> 
> Here is a very very simple lace project for those who would rather do lace, this one is for those who want to try their first design in color in a shawl, rather than the suggested scarves.
> 
> . http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/unbelievably-easy-shawl
> 
> Otherwise do scarves and my drawing might give you some ideas as to what you wish to do
> . - I suggested in the exercise that it would be a good idea to make scarves instead of shawls to make sure you like the combination and also to use the intarsia method[/color].
> 
> I will check back but I thought I had given the simple instructions as to how to do large intarsia sections in a piece rather than use bobbins. If somehow that got lost I will repeat it here. It can be any kind of yarn -- lace or sock yarn or any other type of yarn - it is the technique and colour that is important -


--------

I will have to say I am having to go back and re-read some things because this old brain doesn't remember everything right off! LOL and with so much going on I sometimes get side tracked then forget where I am when I get back to the computer. I have a active family  and mostly its 2 active little dogs that demand attention 
I will do the best I can to keep up.. I do love all the exercises and want to play with my stash and hopefully use some of it up 

*I love the link to the pattern!! perfect for our exercises*!!


----------



## TLL

Ok, this is making more sense now. Somehow Section 2 and the explanation got totally skipped over when I came back on here. I have copied and pasted the instructions and look forward to incorporating this into lace. 

Julie, your shawl is incredible!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Ok, this is making more sense now. Somehow Section 2 and the explanation got totally skipped over when I came back on here. I have copied and pasted the instructions and look forward to incorporating this into lace.
> 
> Julie, your shawl is incredible!!! :thumbup:


It was actually extremely easy - the colour shifts are as the yarn comes in the Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn (dralon) just can't remember the name of the colour- it is not available in NZ- the yarn was a gift- The slubbed background yarn (cream) was a discontinued line- being thrown out for a $1 a ball.

Actually the Waterfall workshop is something that could incorporate color. I sort of accidentally ended up with the waterfall and taught it. Julie did it as a shawl and the original had sleeves-- it is the simplest pattern i have ever designed so that is something you might want to check out - it is #3 for the first 
one and #12 for the repeat of the same workshop. Check it out - it would do well for a color scheme -- eg. Julie's


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> Ok, this is making more sense now. Somehow Section 2 and the explanation got totally skipped over when I came back on here. I have copied and pasted the instructions and look forward to incorporating this into lace.
> 
> Julie, your shawl is incredible!!! :thumbup:


There is so much to read and think about that I had to go back over page 9 just now also. Now I have got some ideas in my head as to what I may try and I have written them down, but it will not be too soon. I need to get back to knitting my Gansey before Collin grows out of it before it is finished. I have put it on the back burner for several days now.


----------



## tamarque

Wow, so much to take in.

jane thornley's work--sorry but i forget who talked about joining her workshop. visited her website to see what she had and saw a way to join. she also blogged about her vest showing it laid out. looks like it might be designed as a seamless wonder. she also talks about the freedom of working her style with color and texture. think i will spend some time on her site reading and exploring.

that price for the book and pattern is really high but I am sure she put a great deal of work into putting it together. is it legitimate for several people to purchase it together?

trish--you raised the question about why black & white work for you but either color alone leaves you looking washed out. i think that is because the black/white combo alternates energy and that reflects on you--i mean physically. there is much more life to the combination than to either of the colors alone. from a physics point of view white and black are the opposite of reflecting all light vs absorbing all light (i think i got that right) so you can imagine the eye being entertained with this dichotomy.

PoorPurl--you have tried so valiantly to provide a working website to the knitting-crochet.com pattern. unfortunately, it is still a no go. the general site opens but the linking to the pattern still gives a cannot be found message. just too frustrating.


----------



## Ronie

Julie I can't count how many times I meant to tell you how beautiful your shawl is!!! I love it.. and I could see myself wearing one like yours


----------



## Poor Purl

tamarque said:


> PoorPurl--you have tried so valiantly to provide a working website to the knitting-crochet.com pattern. unfortunately, it is still a no go. the general site opens but the linking to the pattern still gives a cannot be found message. just too frustrating.


I wonder why this happens only to some people. Anyway, check your PMs.

Sometimes, even though I am on a fairly new mac - I am unable to open certain links. - I wonder if it is the settings of our actual computers which make it impossible for us to open threads when others can.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Julie I can't count how many times I meant to tell you how beautiful your shawl is!!! I love it.. and I could see myself wearing one like yours


Thank you Ronie- I have enough of the Patons yarn to have promised a third one to my next door neighbour. Don't have the contrast yet.


----------



## Designer1234

here are all the Waterfalls finished in my first workshop. I debated whether to post them but they are so appropo of this conversation thread I decided I would. this is an extremely simple knit you just increase - no pattern I am going to post them all for now and if they take up too much room I will think about leaving them here or removing them.

*WATERFALL tops -- Workshop #3*


----------



## MarilynKnits

I have developed a way to join yarns by combining the Russian join and the braided join. I ran this past Designer and she asked me to share it with the rest of the group.

I truly have an aversion to weaving in ends, and this has worked out for me. I was not able to weave the end neatly with the classic Russian join, and the folded back yarns were twice as thick and looked lumpy to me. I have been using the braided join when I add a skein of the same color and find it is as invisible as it can get and does not unravel with wear and washing. 

Try this and see whether you like it. If you come up with an improvement on it, your suggestions will be eagerly welcomed.

Take the yarns and hold them the way you would for a Russian join with about a 4" tail folded back on each. I use a clip board to hold the yarn down very close to the joint and braid back one yarn, then turn to hold the braided yarn, clip, and braid back the other yarn. Once I have knitted a couple of rows beyond the join I make sure the fuzzy end is on the back of the work and clip it close to the work.


----------



## Designer1234

MarilynKnits said:


> I have developed a way to join yarns by combining the Russian join and the braided join. I ran this past Designer and she asked me to share it with the rest of the group.
> 
> I truly have an aversion to weaving in ends, and this has worked out for me. I was not able to weave the end neatly with the classic Russian join, and the folded back yarns were twice as thick and looked lumpy to me. I have been using the braided join when I add a skein of the same color and find it is as invisible as it can get and does not unravel with wear and washing.
> 
> Try this and see whether you like it. If you come up with an improvement on it, your suggestions will be eagerly welcomed.
> 
> Take the yarns and hold them the way you would for a Russian join with about a 4" tail folded back on each. I use a clip board to hold the yarn down very close to the joint and braid back one yarn, then turn to hold the braided yarn, clip, and braid back the other yarn. Once I have knitted a couple of rows beyond the join I make sure the fuzzy end is on the back of the work and clip it close to the work.


I asked Marilyn to post this as I think it would even work better than the Russian join. I will try it on my work in progress.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder why this happens only to some people. Anyway, check your PMs.
> 
> Sometimes, even though I am on a fairly new mac - I am unable to open certain links. - I wonder if it is the settings of our actual computers which make it impossible for us to open threads when others can.


On my previous PC I had problems because I had accumulated competing security programs that blocked me from being able to download some sites. I had a really old machine and ran Windows XP, so the kids had me get a new computer running Windows 7 and I am under orders not to download any new program without running it past them first. Could be the way they chose my settings, too. I had to show them the sorts of sites I wanted to visit.


----------



## Poor Purl

MarilynKnits said:


> On my previous PC I had problems because I had accumulated competing security programs that blocked me from being able to download some sites. I had a really old machine and ran Windows XP, so the kids had me get a new computer running Windows 7 and I am under orders not to download any new program without running it past them first. Could be the way they chose my settings, too. I had to show them the sorts of sites I wanted to visit.


How embarrassing, to have to show your kids what websites you go to.


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, Julie,
I love your other waterfall also. It's gorgeous!

Thank you, Shirley, for sharing the waterfall sweaters. They are beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie,
> I love your other waterfall also. It's gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you, Shirley, for sharing the waterfall sweaters. They are beautiful.


A lot of it is the yarns I have used! But thanks, Bev.


----------



## Ronie

those tops are all very pretty.. thanks for sharing 
MarilynKnits I will give that a try.. I think it would work very well with most weight yarns too..


----------



## KittyChris

The yarn store I was in this Saturday had a baby pool filled with single skeins of yarn, leftovers, for $2.00 each. I may just have to take a ride back over there so that I can get some new textures into the mix for my scarf. And I even have another idea for one of Jane Thornley's patterns. It is actually a color worked (fair isle) cardigan. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/berber-jacket

Ps - thank you Shirley for opening me up to a whole new way of seeing things.


----------



## TLL

There is some very helpful information in the Waterfall workshops. Thank you for the encouragement to check them out.

The new join looks very interesting and promising also. Thanks!


----------



## Cimmanon

MarilynKnits said:


> I have developed a way to join yarns by combining the Russian join and the braided join.


Thanks for the new join, I love it and will use in on the bridal stole I'm making for my niece.


----------



## eshlemania

Ooo, Chris,
That sweater is so vibrant and alive with color. Gorgeous!

Thanks, Marilyn,
I haven't has a chance to try the new join, but am really looking forward to getting it down and moving on with no ends to work in.


----------



## tamarque

MarilynKnits--lucky you to have computer savvy people in your life--even if they are your kids. I would have no shame in letting them do the techie stuff. It is the language of their generation; it is an ugly foreign language to me

Will say there is often a message given that computer settings may not permit a particular website but have no idea what settings they are talking about and why only select ones can't be opened. Wish someone could explain how to fix it.

Shirley--thanks for putting the Waterfall parade here. Loved seeing how 'plastic' the pattern is. Almost all of them have a different shape. Love the 'grey' one with the huge kimono/raglan type sleeves. And the purple/lavender one is stunning. Feels like my favorite blackberry organic ice cream (lol).

Julie--do you remember which Paton's yarn you used for the cream color on your Waterfall?

Joining yarns--that braided Russian join sounds interesting. Will have to try it. Never really liked trying to thread the needle in the Russian join and it was not good for finer yarns anyway. I still often split the yarn strands and combine 1/2 from one end with 1/2 from the other end and knit 5-7 st with the combined thread; then incorporate the other halves in next rows. Weaving in ends is not that odious to me--once I focus on it as a separate little project.

Color inspiration--we have online any number of sites that put out color palettes but want to note that seeing colors within a pattern is different than looking at them lined up on paper or in balls of yarn. One place that is great for inspiration, besides nature, is wallpaper shops. They have dozens of books from vintage to ultra-modern. The color combos can give a sense of how colors might look in balanced combination. Think this can be a good exercise in getting they eye/mind to see colors in different ways.

Here is one site that gives you some play:

http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I asked Marilyn to post this as I think it would even work better than the Russian join. I will try it on my work in progress.


Does she have a picture. I am confused. Does she separate the plus of yarn? I think it would be thicker than the Russian join. Just can't get my head around or a picture of this. I would like to try it. The thicker yarn is my one complaint about the Russian join and also the difficulty when using fine yarns.

 In the Russian join you weave the new thread in the main part of the thread -- on both sides which can make it rather lumpy. In my view from what she said -- your do a braid by splitting the top yarn after you have looped it with the other, and braid it up quite close to the loop and the braid should be tight. That way it would be about the size of the yarn itself. Then you would do the other loop. Start knitting - make sure the end if any is at the back of the work and cut it off close to the work. (do this on both sides. It is just more secure than the Russian join and quite a bit tighter - so that the yarn is not as heavier(wide) as just the join. ONCE YOU HAVE KNITTED A COUPLE OF ROWS YOU TRIM ANY YARN THAT IS LEFT FROM THE JOIN ON THE BACK It is actually a braided russian join- (at least that is how I hope to do it and it seems that was what Marilyn was saying.)


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Tamarque for the color link. I have it bookmarked. It is something I need for colors. I never know what to put with what. You might say I have no color sense.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tamarque, it is I am fairly sure a discontinued line! But here is the info. on the Ball band-
Sorrento
colour 8723
62% Viscose 38% Cotton
133m to the 50g ball
intended for 3.75 mm needles when the gauge is 24 sts/32 rows to the 10 cm square

the manufacturer is given as Patons Australia.

I have photographed it to give you an idea of the type of yarn. I actually have no record of which size needles I used- I know they were large- to get the open texture. I have by the way almost got the 2 m of pulled yarn worked back in again.


----------



## eshlemania

Tamarque,
Thanks for the color site. It is bookmarked now.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Poor Purl said:


> How embarrassing, to have to show your kids what websites you go to.


No problem. Mostly cooking and crafts, nothing I would want to hide from the kids or my husband. And he visits car repair sites and Chesapeake Bay boating sites. We are sort of boring, but we laugh a lot together.


----------



## MarilynKnits

jmai5421 said:


> Does she have a picture. I am confused. Does she separate the plus of yarn? I think it would be thicker than the Russian join. Just can't get my head around or a picture of this. I would like to try it. The thicker yarn is my one complaint about the Russian join and also the difficulty when using fine yarns.
> 
> In the Russian join you weave the new thread in the main part of the thread -- on both sides which can make it rather lumpy. In my view from what she said -- your do a braid by splitting the top yarn after you have looped it with the other, and braid it up quite close to the loop and the braid should be tight. That way it would be about the size of the yarn itself. Then you would do the other loop. Start knitting - make sure the end if any is at the back of the work and cut it off close to the work. (do this on both sides. It is just more secure than the Russian join and quite a bit tighter - so that the yarn is not as heavier(wide) as just the join. ONCE YOU HAVE KNITTED A COUPLE OF ROWS YOU TRIM ANY YARN THAT IS LEFT FROM THE JOIN ON THE BACK It is actually a braided russian join- (at least that is how I hope to do it and it seems that was what Marilyn was saying.)


I am sorry I don't have a picture of the join.

Lion Brand shows the Russian join on

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2012/06/19/how-to-russian-join-yarn-in-7-easy-steps/

but instead of twisting or sewing, I split the yarn on the tail (usually it is 4 strand) and braid it back. Hope this helps you visualize.


----------



## MarilynKnits

This workshop has opened my imagination to new vistas of working with color. 

When I was studying Home Ec in college, we were shown the color wheel and taught what colors go with what other colors and what not to combine. It was very cut and dried, really limiting. 

I have gotten away from the inflexibility of that way of thinking, but reading this site and seeing some of the beauty in inspiring pictures and photos of gorgeous projects has liberated me further. Thank you all!


----------



## TLL

The color lovers palette site is bookmarked and will come in handy, I am sure. Thank you, Tamarque.

I have used the Russian join with various results. I am thinking the braid would make it a much stronger connection.

Another thought that has crossed my mind several times during this color discussion - I am wondering how short rows would work with putting the different color combinations together. It seems like it would be easier then carrying balls of color on the backside of the project. Any thoughts? 

This article came to my email yesterday: http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/change-colors.htm I thought it was a useful tidbit of information to make the color change on the right side of the project for a smoother line verses a spotted one (been there, done that!)


----------



## martina

I like the idea of short rows.


----------



## Ronie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264966-1.html
Did any of you see this!!! the yarn is called "Painting the Roses Red"!! oh my gosh I want some of this yarn...


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264966-1.html
> Did any of you see this!!! the yarn is called "Painting the Roses Red"!! oh my gosh I want some of this yarn...


WOW!!! Incredible the timing of the color change. It is so beautiful!


----------



## Designer1234

MarilynKnits said:


> This workshop has opened my imagination to new vistas of working with color.
> 
> When I was studying Home Ec in college, we were shown the color wheel and taught what colors go with what other colors and what not to combine. It was very cut and dried, really limiting.
> 
> I have gotten away from the inflexibility of that way of thinking, but reading this site and seeing some of the beauty in inspiring pictures and photos of gorgeous projects has liberated me further. Thank you all!


I am so glad you joined us -- you are a good friend and I am glad you feel you gained some color insight.


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> WOW!!! Incredible the timing of the color change. It is so beautiful!


I agree... I think I will try to hunt some of this stuff down


----------



## eshlemania

Yep, saw that--gorgeous.


----------



## trish2222

Especially for Bev - a close up of the shirt I'm wearing today which might inspire some of you to dabble in the orange-pink-red colours.
This shirt has so many colours in it - grey, mauve,cream, as well as several shades of red/pink and peach/orange.
My new avatar photo was taken this afternoon (between thunderstorms) and I think the colours I am wearing go well with my lovely copper beech tree.


----------



## Poor Purl

tamarque said:


> One place that is great for inspiration, besides nature, is wallpaper shops. They have dozens of books from vintage to ultra-modern. The color combos can give a sense of how colors might look in balanced combination. Think this can be a good exercise in getting they eye/mind to see colors in different ways.
> 
> Here is one site that gives you some play:
> 
> http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes


Very good resources. I'm bookmarking this.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Trish,
I love that shirt. Thanks for sharing.  There is so much color in this world that I don't see because I am in a hurry. Been slowing down and paying more attention.


----------



## trish2222

tamarque said:


> trish--you raised the question about why black & white work for you but either color alone leaves you looking washed out. i think that is because the black/white combo alternates energy and that reflects on you--i mean physically. there is much more life to the combination than to either of the colors alone. from a physics point of view white and black are the opposite of reflecting all light vs absorbing all light (i think i got that right) so you can imagine the eye being entertained with this dichotomy.


This makes sense to me, thanks. Strong contrasts appeal to me and they don't have to be bright.


----------



## trish2222

Julie said:


> another favourite of mine- now a good 13 years old, is this a bit subdued for you Trish?


On the contrary, I do like it. It's not subdued at all. My first reaction was I'd prefer the background to be black but this morning I saw a lady wearing a top very similar to your fabric only with a bit more green and I've changed my mind. These prints are very fashionable over here just now - I wear a lot of florals. I almost asked her where she got it but I didn't. I will look for it though because I loved it.


----------



## trish2222

I have a bag of sock wool my mother gave me which has been in my stash for a good few years. It's greys, browns, fawns and some tan. I'll do a scarf with it and I might add a soft pink or green if I can dig one out. I've got a design in mind (no sharp bits, Shirley!) along with a simple lace pattern which I haven't chosen yet. 
I must finish the top I'm making first though. I'm on the last lap with it.


----------



## martina

From a talk I attended by Richard Box I learnt that it is the tones rather than the colour itself that make the difference as to why certain things look right and others don't. If you get chance his books, workshops etc are excellent.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--do you know what kind of fiber is in the Red yarn? It is pretty.

What I find with colors is that almost any colors can be combined if done in a balanced way. So if you have 2 colors that seem to clash, or are too bright, or too dull, by adding what I like to call a bridge color, the palette takes on a different life and works. Years ago people would watch me chose colors and make faces like Ugh, really? Then as I added color their faces changed to smiles and oohs and aahs were the comments. So in Trish's shirt, the orange and pink are bridged with white/cream and it works fine without requiring sunglasses. 

What we haven't really talked about is how our coloring is part of the palette. There were a couple of comments about colors that don't look good on them. That is because our coloring is part of the picture. We had a woman in town who always struck me for her color choices in her clothes. It was obvious that she had a very strong sense of herself in her clothing choices and it was a real pleasure for me to see her at meetings--a walking picture of colors.

And since we are also working with texture, that will also have an impact. Adding sequences, beads, carrying yarn, fuzzy yarn can add exciting dimensions.

Julie--that Paton's yarn I see was made in Australia. I wonder if it is the same as the Paton's sold our of Canada?


----------



## Lurker 2

trish2222 said:


> On the contrary, I do like it. It's not subdued at all. My first reaction was I'd prefer the background to be black but this morning I saw a lady wearing a top very similar to your fabric only with a bit more green and I've changed my mind. These prints are very fashionable over here just now - I wear a lot of florals. I almost asked her where she got it but I didn't. I will look for it though because I loved it.


It was quite startling 13 years ago- pity I got ill and did not get to the wedding- but I had been unable to sew- could not concentrate on the cocktail of drugs I was forced to take.


----------



## Lurker 2

tamarque said:


> Ronie--do you know what kind of fiber is in the Red yarn? It is pretty.
> 
> What I find with colors is that almost any colors can be combined if done in a balanced way. So if you have 2 colors that seem to clash, or are too bright, or too dull, by adding what I like to call a bridge color, the palette takes on a different life and works. Years ago people would watch me chose colors and make faces like Ugh, really? Then as I added color their faces changed to smiles and oohs and aahs were the comments. So in Trish's shirt, the orange and pink are bridged with white/cream and it works fine without requiring sunglasses.
> 
> What we haven't really talked about is how our coloring is part of the palette. There were a couple of comments about colors that don't look good on them. That is because our coloring is part of the picture. We had a woman in town who always struck me for her color choices in her clothes. It was obvious that she had a very strong sense of herself in her clothing choices and it was a real pleasure for me to see her at meetings--a walking picture of colors.
> 
> And since we are also working with texture, that will also have an impact. Adding sequences, beads, carrying yarn, fuzzy yarn can add exciting dimensions.
> 
> Julie--that Paton's yarn I see was made in Australia. I wonder if it is the same as the Paton's sold our of Canada?


I am fairly sure it is the same company- differing division!


----------



## Ronie

thanks for the article on changing colors.. I have it saved for future reference 

Tamarque I am not sure what the fiber is.. I am going to try to find it now.. if I am successful I will share with everyone

great shirt Trish2222, and it looks very good on you too


----------



## tamarque

Ooh, look what just came in. I think this is a good exercise in working with color:

http://www.feralknitter.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/ParcheesiAfghan.pdf


----------



## eshlemania

Oh my, what a lot of color, Tamarque. 

Here's a link for Navaho knitting which shows how to make one strand into three with a slip knot when knitting with different weights.






Shirley,
You had mentioned a possible discussion of how to use different stitches to even out the weights of the different yarns. Would you mind giving us a bit on that? I would love to have that knowledge tucked away somewhere.


----------



## britgirl

Bev, thanks so much for this link. I really enjoyed watching it. I have a big yarn of very fine yarn that I didn't know what to do with it, but now I see how I can use it it.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh my, what a lot of color, Tamarque.
> 
> Here's a link for Navaho knitting which shows how to make one strand into three with a slip knot when knitting with different weights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley,
> You had mentioned a possible discussion of how to use different stitches to even out the weights of the different yarns. Would you mind giving us a bit on that? I would love to have that knowledge tucked away somewhere.


----------



## Designer1234

It would take me a bit of time to organize it -- Maybe I can get something sorted out in the next few days. I will leave this thread open and if I can come up with a bit of a talk on it. I use different weight yarn in a lot of my knitting - and sometimes double up finer yarn. I also use different stitches and it works for me. I will see what I can do. I am in the midst of lots of tests right now so I will have to work around them. the l7th and l8th are taken up all day and the l9th will be catching up some rest. I will see what I can do.


----------



## Ronie

Designer1234 said:


> It would take me a bit of time to organize it -- Maybe I can get something sorted out in the next few days. I will leave this thread open and if I can come up with a bit of a talk on it. I use different weight yarn in a lot of my knitting - and sometimes double up finer yarn. I also use different stitches and it works for me. I will see what I can do. I am in the midst of lots of tests right now so I will have to work around them. the l7th and l8th are taken up all day and the l9th will be catching up some rest. I will see what I can do.


Please don't over do it Shirley your tests are more important than our overflowing curiosity for learning more and more... trust me when I say we will still be wanting to learn more when your ready ... We understand health restrictions.. I for one have been having my own lately.. I see the specialist today.. YAY!! I hope I find some answers, and not more tests .. the doc is about 2 hours away so I want it all done in as few visits as possible


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Please don't over do it Shirley your tests are more important than our overflowing curiosity for learning more and more... trust me when I say we will still be wanting to learn more when your ready ... We understand health restrictions.. I for one have been having my own lately.. I see the specialist today.. YAY!! I hope I find some answers, and not more tests .. the doc is about 2 hours away so I want it all done in as few visits as possible


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

I really enjoyed doing the color and I love the different stitch designs and different thicknesses of yarn. It makes a wonderful project if it is the right one. Scarves and cardigans- pullovers and even shawls work well with different thicknesses of yarn. I liked that link on the 3 strand knitting. So much info out there. I will work on it and let you guys know when I get something organized.


----------



## TLL

Here is an interesting project with color and texture: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265228-1.html


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie said:


> Please don't over do it Shirley your tests are more important than our overflowing curiosity for learning more and more... trust me when I say we will still be wanting to learn more when your ready ... We understand health restrictions.. I for one have been having my own lately.. I see the specialist today.. YAY!! I hope I find some answers, and not more tests .. the doc is about 2 hours away so I want it all done in as few visits as possible


I in no way wanted to put pressure on you Shirley. Please know we will be patient till you have the time and inclination. I am so thankful for what you have taught us in just this weekend. It has taken my knitting to a whole different level. Thank you so much.


----------



## trish2222

tamarque said:


> Ooh, look what just came in. I think this is a good exercise in working with color:
> 
> http://www.feralknitter.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/ParcheesiAfghan.pdf


That is outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

eshlemania said:


> Here's a link for Navaho knitting which shows how to make one strand into three with a slip knot when knitting with different weights.


I love the look of this technique and I'd love to try it. It would be interesting to try it in one of our projects. It all depends on the yarn I have at hand although I'm almost certain my mum gave me a cone of 1 ply. (Too lazy to go see right now!)

btw - I'm getting confused (a bit more than usual!) between threads. I thought for a mad moment I'd 'quote replied' on one thread and then posted my reply on the other :? Haven't had a drink in a fortnight either.... :wink:


----------



## eshlemania

trish2222 said:


> btw - I'm getting confused (a bit more than usual!) between threads. I thought for a mad moment I'd 'quote replied' on one thread and then posted my reply on the other :? Haven't had a drink in a fortnight either.... :wink:


 :lol: ;-)


----------



## trish2222

TLL said:


> Here is an interesting project with color and texture: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265228-1.html


It's very nice and I can see that in so many colour combos. A wonderful stashbuster.Felting is something I've never done. I have a pattern for a cat igloo which is felted. I knitted a Fair Isle jumper years ago which is now ripped out and the wool has been lying in a bag so it's earmarked for this. My kitty will have a colourful little house and I'll have my first dip into felting.


----------



## Lurker 2

trish2222 said:


> It's very nice and I can see that in so many colour combos. A wonderful stashbuster.Felting is something I've never done. I have a pattern for a cat igloo which is felted. I knitted a Fair Isle jumper years ago which is now ripped out and the wool has been lying in a bag so it's earmarked for this. My kitty will have a colourful little house and I'll have my first dip into felting.


Lucky kitty! don't forget to share the result!


----------



## trish2222

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky kitty! don't forget to share the result!


Oh, I will, if it turns out ok. I'm not backward in coming forward!!!


----------



## TNS

eshlemania said:


> I in no way wanted to put pressure on you Shirley. Please know we will be patient till you have the time and inclination. I am so thankful for what you have taught us in just this weekend. It has taken my knitting to a whole different level. Thank you so much.


Exactly! Thank you Shirley.


----------



## TLL

trish2222 said:


> Oh, I will, if it turns out ok. I'm not backward in coming forward!!!


We look forward to seeing it!


----------



## jmai5421

Please take care Shirley and rest when you need. Good luck on all your tests. I pray for good results.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Please take care Shirley and rest when you need. Good luck on all your tests. I pray for good results.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

eshlemania said:


> Oh my, what a lot of color, Tamarque.
> 
> Here's a link for Navaho knitting which shows how to make one strand into three with a slip knot when knitting with different weights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley,
> You had mentioned a possible discussion of how to use different stitches to even out the weights of the different yarns. Would you mind giving us a bit on that? I would love to have that knowledge tucked away somewhere.


Bev, here is one technique that Shirley had mentioned that she used in her cardigan for the gold thread that was thiner. 
"As you can see - my cardigan is slowly getting done. I am also attaching a picture showing the up close stitch design in the sweater. They are not involved stitches y/o and moss stitch are the main ones. then the gold is knitted using 
*p1 -knit in back,* across then the same on the next row only you p where the k is and k where the purl is. It makes a nice slightly elevated strip."

Hope this helps a little for now.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Chris.  I had forgotten about that. I will have to go back and check out the picture.

Shirley,
I am not asking for another class or anything like that. Just a post with some suggestions. No need for pictures even. And there is no hurry or even need. I can do some exploring in that area myself.

Please take care of yourself and your DH. Your health is your first priority.


----------



## Ronie

trish2222 said:


> I love the look of this technique and I'd love to try it. It would be interesting to try it in one of our projects. It all depends on the yarn I have at hand although I'm almost certain my mum gave me a cone of 1 ply. (Too lazy to go see right now!)
> 
> btw - I'm getting confused (a bit more than usual!) between threads. I thought for a mad moment I'd 'quote replied' on one thread and then posted my reply on the other :? Haven't had a drink in a fortnight either.... :wink:


I love that... I get a bit confused too.. I have to look at the top of my page to keep _half_ way straight


----------



## triciad19

Here is my first try changing colors. These are supposed to be the same weight yarn but there is a huge difference. I keep seeing orange, red, and yellow like flames leaping but not ready to try it. This is supposed to be fall leaves but the colors appear more like piles of color on the ground.

The back isn't bad but the yarns are twisting. Bobbins would help.

The color that looks white is really beige and a light green is started on the right that is hidden by the curl.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Here is my first try changing colors. These are supposed to be the same weight yarn but there is a huge difference. I keep seeing orange, red, and yellow like flames leaping but not ready to try it. This is supposed to be fall leaves but the colors appear more like piles on color on the ground.
> 
> The back isn't bad but the yarns are twisting. Bobbins would help.


Great that you are doing it in the lace pattern, Tricia! Isn't interesting how one question brings so many interpretations!

Designer here! I didn't have the courage to try something like that until I had done a lot of practice in simple colorwork.


----------



## triciad19

Lurker 2 said:


> Great that you are doing it in the lace pattern, Tricia! Isn't interesting how one question brings so many interpretations!


It is your vining leaf scarf. I was thinking of leaves and fall colors. Seemed like an option to try.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> It is your vining leaf scarf. I was thinking of leaves and fall colors. Seemed like an option to try.


I did recognise it dear- did not want to be blowing my own trumpet! And the design is a traditional French one!


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris.  I had forgotten about that. I will have to go back and check out the picture.
> 
> Shirley,
> I am not asking for another class or anything like that. Just a post with some suggestions. No need for pictures even. And there is no hurry or even need. I can do some exploring in that area myself.
> 
> Please take care of yourself and your DH. Your health is your first priority.


Actually - Thanks for all the concern - I really appreciate it. I am actually quite excited about putting together another 'conversation' about different ways to use textures in project for knitting. It will take me a few days and i enjoy it. It gives me something to do which isn't a hassle, and I enjoyed doing the color conversation so much. I have two days booked next week and then there isn't much until the 4th and 8th of July so I know I can get some information sorted out. I have been thinking about it and I have decided to do another completely different workshop. I think it would work better for the archives. So, once we close this I will trim it and just leave the color conversation itself so that it would be easy for those reading later to follow. Until I close it you are welcome to carry on with the conversation about color though.

Thanks again for all your concern -- it really makes a difference.


----------



## Normaedern

triciad19 said:


> Here is my first try changing colors. These are supposed to be the same weight yarn but there is a huge difference. I keep seeing orange, red, and yellow like flames leaping but not ready to try it. This is supposed to be fall leaves but the colors appear more like piles of color on the ground.
> 
> The back isn't bad but the yarns are twisting. Bobbins would help.
> 
> The color that looks white is really beige and a light green is started on the right that is hidden by the curl.


I am hoping to start mine tomorrow with Julie's pattern. I will post a picture when I have something to show. Good start
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I am hoping to start mine tomorrow with Julie's pattern. I will post a picture when I have something to show. Good start
> :thumbup:


When I went back to the Travelling Vine after a gap of many years, it took me about four attempts to get the pattern flowing smoothly. I have now printed it onto card so that the pattern stands the use that one needs.


----------



## tamarque

Trish--am impressed that you are doing an intarsia with a lace pattern. Good going there!


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley,
Just found this workshop, exciting.


----------



## Ronie

====


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley,
> Just found this workshop, exciting.


Thanks Joy! I appreciate you letting me know that you are getting some help from it. I think you have a very good idea of color already but new ideas can always help.


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia,
Isn't it amazing how these things work. You are doing great.

Ronie,
Go ahead and steal away!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> When I went back to the Travelling Vine after a gap of many years, it took me about four attempts to get the pattern flowing smoothly. I have now printed it onto card so that the pattern stands the use that one needs.


*LADIES-I don 't think I impressed my feelings about how to go about learning to use color enough--

Nothing happens overnight - I would urge people to start small -- don't try to make a huge project. Practice on a scarf from those
patterns I drew and posted-- and just do a bit at a time - divide the scarf into two or or three colored sections length wise *. Once you have done some color combinations with different stitches and different thicknesses then you can take your knowledge and make a more involved project.

 I gave some patterns on a previous page. Get used to doing the change of colors until it is looking good. you could put one section in seed stitch and the other in garter or stocking stitch. Two different colors -- or three different sections - the length of the scarf -- using either 3 colors or 2 sections one color and one section a different color. It took me a lot of practice and learning taking your time and practicing - then trying - it doesn't mean your first large project is going to be what you want.

Slowly and steadily DFL taught you to do lace. You must remember that -- baby steps - suddenly the knowledgei s there and away you can go!

Learn to do it one step at a time. You have to learn by doing and if you jump in with huge ideas without learning how to do it and how to put your colors together- you are leaving yourselves open for failure.

I don't think I really impressed that on anyone. Try small steps, do the scarf suggestions I posted and work up to a landscape or a shawl or whatever you want to do later on. That is why I posted them. It is how I taught myself -- To see how colors can work together. Once we talk about different thicknesses and stitches you can incorporate them in too..

It is so easy to reach for more than you can do at first. Then you get discouraged and don't try any more. Take it slowly.

Please give some thought to my suggestion. Remember with my scarf suggestions you won't have ends to worry about as you will be use 2 or at the most 3 balls. I didn't have any to worry about on the swatch below as I used the Russian join. YOu will move from one ball to the other knit across and change to the next ball. you have to just switch the balls when you start a new row. Get the intarsia correct - make sure that your joins don't have holes. Don't run before you walk.

Remember if you are doing large sections of intarsia, you don't have to use bobbins and you don't have ends except on the row where you start a new color.

When you knit one color and change to another -make sure that you pick up the previous color by holding it up with the new shade - then knitting across the new shade and then doing the same with the 3rd color (if you want outside colors the same you would need two ball to do it. ) I never ever use bobbins. with lace, I can't see how you would work with change colors every little while. I see lace as being done with one or two - at the very most 3 colors all large sections - not tiny sections - unless you do them in rows. In that case you would not need bobbins. This is LARGE INTARSIA - NOT BOBBIN INTARSIA.

Please consider doing at least one of the scarves I suggested in the 2nd section. you can practice using the join at the beginning of of a color if you want to incorporate a color after you have started another if the patterns are not exciting enough and you can practice joining without having holes betwee the two colors by making sure you pick up the previous color.

If you want it in different stitches just use two - you could use seed stitch, and stocking stitch for the different colors -- it is sooo effective. I have been working with color for 
more years than some of you have lives-- I started with knitting scarves and trying different things. I never got into colors seriously until I learned how to put them together and how to do it successfully.

We will do some different stitches and ideas for your knitting in a further conversation in a little while but I am not sure whether you shouldn't work on your colors for awhile first - I am afraid you might be jumping in the deep water before you have tested the water with your toes.

It is your choice - to be honest -- the traveling vine is a lace project -- it is a fairly involved pattern -- why don't you try two simple stitches first until you are sure how to use the large intarsia and THEN make yourself a traveling vine scarf. This is a difficult pattern and many people took it as a full workshop. I think if you are trying really hard to do a lace project - without having done color you might run into problems. I definitely recommend the travelling vine as your first lace project - or better yet the more simple scarf that Julie gave as a pattern in the workshop which is still extremely pretty. HOWEVER if you want to really understand how to use it - wait a bit before you try actual lace- learn the basics then when you are sure you understand how to join colors and use it effectively, you will be able to graduate into changing colors in your lace and other projects.

It is up to you what you want to do , but I really really would like to see you do some basics before you try too much.

_In my class we did this subject for 5 or 6 classes of 2 hours each. They never even thought of a project except a scarf until at least the 3rd class - and they had homework_.

They practiced and had to do swatches showing their stitches and joins in the intarsia. I tried to cover it generally, but I am worried that you might not give yourselves a chance to really get to know how to use color in a way that it will work really well for you.

This is a conversation, not a class and you are welcome to follow whatever suggestions and exercises I made, *OR NOT*. But my
wish for you all is to really understand and use the ideas so that you can really master the use of color.


----------



## sisu

Oh thank you Shirley! I was struggling with the lace pattern and then had no clue where or how I would change to the colors I want to incorporate. Now I will totally rethink and just try to concentrate on the color changes! 
I really love this conversation and how it has opened my eyes to the way color can be incorporated, but I felt a bit overwhelmed. I think it is like having the ideas and seeing what I want, but not having the basic knitting skills to accomplish it.


----------



## Designer1234

sisu said:


> Oh thank you Shirley! I was struggling with the lace pattern and then had no clue where or how I would change to the colors I want to incorporate. Now I will totally rethink and just try to concentrate on the color changes!
> I really love this conversation and how it has opened my eyes to the way color can be incorporated, but I felt a bit overwhelmed. I think it is like having the ideas and seeing what I want, but not having the basic knitting skills to accomplish it.


EXACTLY! I should have made that clearer when we were talking. that is why I suggested the 3 scarves -- I want you all to succeed, not fail and get discouraged! Just think about how you take a workshop or a class -- you don't do the finished project without learning one step at a time. If, later on once there are a group who have done the scarves - you want another discussion on how to do larger projects (not lace as I am not a lacemaker although I think it can be done if you know how to work with color, but how to to take a pattern - preferably that you have made - and especially a plain cardigan or pullover, and put in the colors. I use to start by casting on 2 colors at the bottom, then add one, so that I was working on two for awhile, curving the line between them, and then adding another ball, either the same color or a third and curve the seam between them -- that was my first attempt. Then I made the same sweater only added different stitches to each section. It is a learning process just like any of our workshops.

I am quiite sure if you follow my ideas you will know how much you have learned. Jumping into a completely unknown project without knowing what you are doing doesn't in my opinion mean that you will succeed.

Once you have the color changes clear and under your belt. Then I am sure there are people on KP or that you can google to learn how to do it with lace.

I have done color changes on a shawl with yarnover rows, and often with different individual stitches. I don't have a knowledge of lace knitting - and so I am not sure that I can actually help you. But DON'T take a difficult lace pattern and try to incorporate color when you never have. You have to know how to use the color then figure out how it will work on lace! I recommended Julie's scarf as a start in the lace, but not until the other scarves had been done so that you know what you are doing.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> EXACTLY! I should have made that clearer when we were talking. that is why I suggested the 3 scarves -- I want you all to succeed, not fail and get discouraged! Just think about how you take a workshop or a class -- you don't do the finished project without learning one step at a time.
> 
> If, later on once there are a group who have done the scarves - you want another discussion on how to do larger projects (not lace as I am not a lacemaker although I think it can be done if you know how to work with color, but how to to take a pattern - preferably that you have made - and especially a plain cardigan or pullover, and put in the colors. I use to start by casting on 2 colors at the bottom, then add one, so that I was working on two for awhile, curving the line between them, and then adding another ball, either the same color or a third and curve the seam between them -- that was my first attempt. Then I made the same sweater only added different stitches to each section. It is a learning process just like any of our workshops.
> 
> I am quiite sure if you follow my ideas you will know how much you have learned. Jumping into a completely unknown project without knowing what you are doing doesn't in my opinion mean that you will succeed.
> 
> Once you have the color changes clear and under your belt. Then I am sure there are people on KP or that you can google to learn how to do it with lace.
> 
> I have done color changes on a shawl with yarnover rows, and often with different individual stitches. I don't have a knowledge of lace knitting - and so I am not sure that I can actually help you. But DON'T take a difficult lace pattern and try to incorporate color when you never have. You have to know how to use the color then figure out how it will work on lace! I recommended Julie's scarf as a start in the lace, but not until the other scarves had been done so that you know what you are doing.


I just started a two yarn block. I am using a dark brown in stocking stitch and a variegated brown in garter stitch. It is the easiest combination you can use for a scarf. this is the first set up l0 rows.I will show you how I do it as I go along.

Note that there are no holes at the joins on each row. I make sure the color I am starting holds the one I am finishing so that it doesn't fall away. It is like when you do close stitch intarsia and changes colors. Always put your yarn at the back - no matter what stitches you are using -- when you take a new color make sure that it is carrying the old color up the rows so that there is no hole.

You will find that your yarn will tangle if you are not watchful. I knit 3 or 4 rows and untangle automatically and don't find it a problem. If you leave it for a longer period it is hard to sort out. Just include the moving the balls automatically. I also use a 
circular rather than a straight needle. It works better for me.

When I am changing a color-- i always do a knit stitch and then pick up the pattern.

The block I am in the process of blocking has 3 different stitches, 
#1 - stocking stitch, #2 garter stitch #3 seed stitch. I have used 
a 6.5 mm or a size l0 US needle for this block with worsted weight although the brown is a lighter worsted but stretches because I used Stocking stitch. I I would likely use a slightly smaller needle but wanted to show you how I did it in the block. YOu can see that up close the edges joins are uneven but when you look at it a couple of feet away it is pretty smooth.

If you want a smooth curve (elongated) change your yarn color every three or four rows, - if you want a tighter curve change it every other row.

I usually just start and I dont do a chart or a pattern. It is up to you how you feel most comfortable.

The designs I posted can be copied onto a chart as all they are are curves up the length of the scarves. The same if you are doig an original sweater.

With a sweater - take into consideration how heavy the yarn is . Seed stitch makes it appear heaving but is very effective for a winter sweater -

You can also do your designs in rows, using uneven lines - or stripes. I like to change the stitch to give it personality, when I change the color. I often use the same stitch every time I use the same color. eg. my stashbuster cardigan. (see below)


----------



## Ronie

I am one who jumps first and then I know how much I can do with just reading what is being said. I re-read section 2 last week and saw things I didn't see the first time I read it and I am working on a block using the same colors as my first attempt in a different way. I knew I didn't have the skills to do Intarsia yet and I wanted to play with color so I did it in Fair Isle, this is a technique I have taught myself over the last month or so. So it felt comfortable and I was able to create as I went along. Actually I couldn't put it down.. it was so much fun! I will use the same colors again and maybe toss in a few others and work on those scarves you suggest. Starting with 2 colors and building up to more colors the better I get.. 
I so appreciate your sharing your knowledge with us  You make it sound so easy and its really quite a challenge to see colors and put them together in knitting so they look nice  all these tips and suggestions help immensely! they open my mind even wider and I can't wait to get in there and start knitting again...
I am so much more comfortable free forming crochet and I have wanted to try those crochet Frisbee's I now can look at my yarn stash and see what would be great together to make it look wonderful! it will take practice but they all will be played with ...LOL ugly or not..

Oh you put up pictures while I was typing!! I love that.. I love the idea of using different stitches along with different colors... that's just what I mean by opening up my mind 
======

DESIGNER HERE:I am so glad you are really reading my posts. It is so much easier if you are with the person who is teaching - I really didn't make it clear in my posts how important it is to just start with small steps.

The only problem with fairisle - is that the yarn is carried along the back - and in a larger project it doesn't work that well. I hope you will take a picture so that we can see what you are doing. It is the only way on these workshops aside from the written word where we can SHOW people what we are talking about. I really would love to see a picture. Thanks for being so enthusiastic and supportive as this was sort of thrown together and there are lots of things going on with me right now. However I have so enjoyed getting back to teaching.

I hope to get a conversation organized about using different patterns and stitch designs as well as different types of yarn together. When I wear my stashbuster cardi - people think there are many more rows that are knitted in patterns, even though just the cream yarn is ridged and using y/o's and a very simple pattern that causes it to be higher on the fabric. I then added some stitch design to the collar and the cuffs. I really enjoyed knitting that sweater.

I find something I really enjoy doing is something I usually love wearing.


----------



## cmaliza

damemary said:


> I love Russian Join. I use it routinely.


~~~I know I'm waaaaaay behind, but yesterday I did my first Russian join....I LOVE IT! It will become my modus operandi (sp?). Very clever and very neat! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I know I'm waaaaaay behind, but yesterday I did my first Russian join....I LOVE IT! It will become my modus operandi (sp?). Very clever and very neat! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too!!! LOL I was sitting there joining all kinds of colors together.. YAY I'm glad you like it.. I liked it too


----------



## Normaedern

Ronie said:


> Me too!!! LOL I was sitting there joining all kinds of colors together.. YAY I'm glad you like it.. I liked it too


I loved it too
:thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Yep, I think you've been ready my mail. You should see the elaborate project I am in the process of charting out... 

If you feel you can do it go for it! I just wanted to make it clear that if anyone is jumping in with an involved pattern, it is less likely to be put away unfinished if you have the knowledge of how to do the basics. 

I hope you will show us your work in progress.

Don't misunderstand me ladies -- I am not the knitting Police -- I am just trying to give as much information as I can - and I found that often people would try something very involved, get discouraged and convince themselves that they couldn't do a project. Whereas if they had practiced and 'learned' how to do something so that it became second nature, it was not as likely that it would be unfinished or ripped out. 

Each of us are masters of our own fate - and I would never really say not to try - I just want everyone to be aware that most people find one step at a time in a class works better.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is another completely different way of using color. I have had more people stop me to say they love my cardigan with this sweater than even the coat of many colors or the stashbuster cardigan. 

I used the same exact pattern for both the Stashbuster and this one. I wanted the color to be the main eye catcher but needed to tone it down a bit. The yarn I used for the collar is from a group of individual balls that I was given by a friend whose mother was a wonderful knitter. I had never thought of using it - It helped tone down the orange and I used a very simple pattern in the sweater-- I wear it all the time and feel very good in it. Two completely different sweaters from the same original pattern (top down and my main cardigan basic pattern)


----------



## cmaliza

eshlemania said:


> You know what struck me as I reread the questions and answers. Some people called a color gray, or tan, then, I think it was Norma, called it Fawn. Fawn. That really struck me and caused me to step back and rethink that color again. There were others, one that I called purple, I think Shirley called plum. When I looked again, sure enough it was plum and I had a whole different feel for the color. Maybe I'm very easy to influence. Or maybe my eye is not trained for color yet.
> 
> ~~~Good point....the name of the color....makes other connections & associations. I like that idea....it will prompt me to think further when looking at a color.:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Here is my try. I have a "thing" about bluebell woods so I have take my colours from that. I have taken on board, * Shirley and Julie* that the trailing vine takes some thought so I have gone for a scarf in K2, P2 rib. I will be going for more then three colours though!


----------



## damemary

I'm fascinated but don't have time to keep up right now. I am reading. Got to finish shawl before wedding & I'm slow. hugs


----------



## TNS

I did try the braided Russian join on an unrelated project, which I then had to frog back, and the join stayed firmly in place! Just need to practice it a bit more.


----------



## Designer1234

Normaedern said:


> Here is my try. I have a "thing" about bluebell woods so I have take my colours from that. I have taken on board, * Shirley and Julie* that the trailing vine takes some thought so I have gone for a scarf in K2, P2 rib. I will be going for more then three colours though!


Excellent- you have definitely got the idea -- no holes - the back is tidy - you are doing really well! It isn't that hard if you take one step at a time. You can see what the possibilities are. I just straighten out my balls of color every 4 rows or so and it becomes second nature. Good job Normaedern!

It is so nice to see when someone 'gets it' It is so much easier than fairisle in my opinion as I am personally not that interested in doing fairisle knitting but I do like the large intarsia for using color combinations.


----------



## TLL

TLL said:


> Yep, I think you've been ready my mail. You should see the elaborate project I am in the process of charting out...
> 
> If you feel you can do it go for it! I just wanted to make it clear that if anyone is jumping in with an involved pattern, it is less likely to be put away unfinished if you have the knowledge of how to do the basics.
> 
> I hope you will show us your work in progress.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me ladies -- I am not the knitting Police -- I am just trying to give as much information as I can - and I found that often people would try something very involved, get discouraged and convince themselves that they couldn't do a project. Whereas if they had practiced and 'learned' how to do something so that it became second nature, it was not as likely that it would be unfinished or ripped out.
> 
> Each of us are masters of our own fate - and I would never really say not to try - I just want everyone to be aware that most people find one step at a time in a class works better.


There is so much truth in what you are saying, Shirley. I appreciate your experience and shared wisdom. My WIP has not gotten very far. I hope to have something more substantial to show you later. Thank you so much for this "Conversation on Color"


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Here is my try. I have a "thing" about bluebell woods so I have take my colours from that. I have taken on board, * Shirley and Julie* that the trailing vine takes some thought so I have gone for a scarf in K2, P2 rib. I will be going for more then three colours though!


I like this- be interested to see what colours you bring in!

Thought I would post this shot of a bluebell wood, in Scotland.
The Photographer is Kate Davies a Knitting Designer who has also a blog/website for her work.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this- be interested to see what colours you bring in!
> 
> Thought I would post this shot of a bluebell wood, in Scotland.
> The Photographer is Kate Davies a Knitting Designer who has also a blog/website for her work.


I absolutely love it! I would use just blocks of color without too much detail but don't have straight lines. then I woul embroider a few of the blue bells after it is finished. just a thought.


----------



## eshlemania

Designer1234 said:


> I absolutely love it! I would use just blocks of color without too much detail but don't have straight lines. then I woul embroider a few of the blue bells after it is finished. just a thought.


Perfect!! I love the finish of a few embroidered blue bells. Sometimes it's the finishing touches that pull the whole thing together. Thank you again, Shirley, for sharing your knowledge and opening our minds to color.

I love the conversation today. Love all the pics of peoples starts. We are on our way.

I fear (not really) that I am doing faire isle in my project. To many disconnected color changes. But when I finish I will definitely come back and do a scarf with the three colors and intarsia.


----------



## cmaliza

MarilynKnits said:


> I have developed a way to join yarns by combining the Russian join and the braided join. I ran this past Designer and she asked me to share it with the rest of the group.
> 
> I truly have an aversion to weaving in ends, and this has worked out for me. I was not able to weave the end neatly with the classic Russian join, and the folded back yarns were twice as thick and looked lumpy to me. I have been using the braided join when I add a skein of the same color and find it is as invisible as it can get and does not unravel with wear and washing.
> 
> Try this and see whether you like it. If you come up with an improvement on it, your suggestions will be eagerly welcomed.
> 
> Take the yarns and hold them the way you would for a Russian join with about a 4" tail folded back on each. I use a clip board to hold the yarn down very close to the joint and braid back one yarn, then turn to hold the braided yarn, clip, and braid back the other yarn. Once I have knitted a couple of rows beyond the join I make sure the fuzzy end is on the back of the work and clip it close to the work.


~~~Thank you......always open for a way to avoid weaving in! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

MarilynKnits said:


> On my previous PC I had problems because I had accumulated competing security programs that blocked me from being able to download some sites. I had a really old machine and ran Windows XP, so the kids had me get a new computer running Windows 7 and I am under orders not to download any new program without running it past them first. Could be the way they chose my settings, too. I had to show them the sorts of sites I wanted to visit.


~~~sounds like a very safe plan. I have problems like that, too. I just want the silly computer to work!


----------



## cmaliza

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie,
> I love your other waterfall also. It's gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you, Shirley, for sharing the waterfall sweaters. They are beautiful.


~~~I agree! And I loved Julie's, too. Colors were very nice! I think I need to try this......but when??? Sooo much to knit.....sooo little time! :roll: :lol:


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> I absolutely love it! I would use just blocks of color without too much detail but don't have straight lines. then I woul embroider a few of the blue bells after it is finished. just a thought.


...and a great thought it is! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

TLL said:


> WOW!!! Incredible the timing of the color change. It is so beautiful!


~~~I am in awe! SO beautifully crafted. :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

I'll finish my top this weekend and start on my scarf after that in colours I'm not comfortable with!


----------



## eshlemania

I think that my stash is going to be reorganized in colors, so I know what colors are available. That way I can grab a bag and say these colors work well, now what color do I want for zip.


----------



## Designer1234

here are some more color variations and different stitches including cables - that I have done in recent work.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Actually - Thanks for all the concern - I really appreciate it. I am actually quite excited about putting together another 'conversation' about different ways to use textures in project for knitting. It will take me a few days and i enjoy it. It gives me something to do which isn't a hassle, and I enjoyed doing the color conversation so much. I have two days booked next week and then there isn't much until the 4th and 8th of July so I know I can get some information sorted out. I have been thinking about it and I have decided to do another completely different workshop. I think it would work better for the archives. So, once we close this I will trim it and just leave the color conversation itself so that it would be easy for those reading later to follow. Until I close it you are welcome to carry on with the conversation about color though.
> 
> Thanks again for all your concern -- it really makes a difference.


~~~You are one special lady! We all want you to take care of yourself FIRST!. Hopefully we can be viewed as a distraction from the hassles of tests & doctors. I have so enjoyed this conversation...even if I have not added much to it....but it has put my mind to whirling....I do have some yarn I am not crazy about.....and may try to use that for a scarf. One question....re your drawings on page 9....are we to try a free-form pattern with the color?


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You are one special lady! We all want you to take care of yourself FIRST!. Hopefully we can be viewed as a distraction from the hassles of tests & doctors. I have so enjoyed this conversation...even if I have not added much to it....but it has put my mind to whirling....I do have some yarn I am not crazy about.....and may try to use that for a scarf. One question....re your drawings on page 9....are we to try a free-form pattern with the color?


They were put there so that you could use which ones appeal to you - if you chart you can draw the same patterns on a chart -- it is to give you ideas or to use as is.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Actually - Thanks for all the concern - I really appreciate it. I am actually quite excited about putting together another 'conversation' about different ways to use textures in project for knitting. It will take me a few days and i enjoy it. It gives me something to do which isn't a hassle, and I enjoyed doing the color conversation so much. I have two days booked next week and then there isn't much until the 4th and 8th of July so I know I can get some information sorted out. I have been thinking about it and I have decided to do another completely different workshop. I think it would work better for the archives. So, once we close this I will trim it and just leave the color conversation itself so that it would be easy for those reading later to follow. Until I close it you are welcome to carry on with the conversation about color though.
> 
> Thanks again for all your concern -- it really makes a difference.


~~~You are one special lady! We all want you to take care of yourself FIRST!. Hopefully we can be viewed as a distraction from the hassles of tests & doctors. I have so enjoyed this conversation...even if I have not added much to it....but it has put my mind to whirling....I do have some yarn I am not crazy about.....and may try to use that for a scarf. One question....re your drawings on page 9....are we to try a free-form pattern with the color?


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Perfect!! I love the finish of a few embroidered blue bells. Sometimes it's the finishing touches that pull the whole thing together. Thank you again, Shirley, for sharing your knowledge and opening our minds to color.
> 
> I love the conversation today. Love all the pics of peoples starts. We are on our way.
> 
> I fear (not really) that I am doing faire isle in my project. To many disconnected color changes. But when I finish I will definitely come back and do a scarf with the three colors and intarsia.


Lovely photograph. I have never managed to take a decent one. Thank you for your suggestions. I had not thought about embroidery. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

I love all your colour combinations, Shirley. Spoilt for choice :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Shirley-- It is clear from your work that you are very facile working with colors. I am specially attracted to your dishcloth yarn sweater. I have been thinking about making a sweatshirt type project and this peaks my juices. Thanx for sharing. 

I need to pull out the colored pencils and begin to play to get some energy working


----------



## Ronie

I thought I would show my 'Off the Top of my Head' creation. Its done in worsted weight yarn instead of fingering so I think the stitches seem a bit large. Thats ok I had a blast making it... I have got to get back to making gifts for my Reunion that is fast approaching... I don't know when I'll be able to get back at this.. I will share when I do


----------



## Ronie

I tried not to have it end on the sides but since I went through and just pulled lengths of yarn out and did the Russian join to them all they ended where they did  I would love to play more with something like this with more planning involved to make the colors dance more.


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> I tried not to have it end on the sides but since I went through and just pulled lengths of yarn out and did the Russian join to them all they ended where they did  I would love to play more with something like this with more planning involved to make the colors dance more.


It is beautiful Ronie - that is what is rather nice about that yarn join as you can just join them when you run out and not worry about whether they are in a row end or not. so many things to try and so much fun!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this- be interested to see what colours you bring in!
> 
> Thought I would post this shot of a bluebell wood, in Scotland.
> The Photographer is Kate Davies a Knitting Designer who has also a blog/website for her work.


Do you do quilting -- I used to do art landscapes and this would work pefectly. Color choices are extremely important in the landscapes. I used hand dyed fabric and applique and thread painting and I am posting a few here to show you what i mean. That would be a perfect picture to be done in a quilted landscape.


----------



## Designer1234

here are some more examples of my use of color. For a period of l0 years I did quilting - and did a lot of landscapes using my hand dyed fabric, applique, some acrylic paint and thread painting on the sewing machine using the embroidery foot with the feed dogs down. Color was the main theme. these were not copied scenes they were started with the sky and worked forward. I never knew what I was going to end up with. 

The color works were the most valuable tool I used and I hope you like them.


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
Thanks for all the pics. They definitely get the juices moving. I love the underwater world one-so bright. Lots of energy. Ok, I like the Christmas one also. And the horses. . .  Your projects are lovely.

Ronie,
I love your garden from morning to night. Isn't color play just fun?!?!?!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Do you do quilting -- I used to do art landscapes and this would work pefectly. Color choices are extremely important in the landscapes. I used hand dyed fabric and applique and thread painting and I am posting a few here to show you what i mean. That would be a perfect picture to be done in a quilted landscape.


I've only ever done squares or rectangles as a sort of basic patchwork- my Bronwen is the quilter in the family. But I quite agree this image would be fabulous with that technique.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--this great for a free for all effort.

Shirley--your artistry is wonderful. Love the underwater scene and the Native American scene. Such different affects but terrific.


----------



## Ronie

thank you everyone.. I was inspired by Sockitome's sweater he did some time back but he is a pro at it and I honestly think I would like to make either a throw or a vest with this style of knitting. Maybe do a Intarsia on the back and Fair Isle on the two fronts 

Shirley your work is beautiful! I love quilts and I have done a fair amount of Quilting to! I was asked to make a square for our county's Bi-Centennial it was a honor and so much fun. We lived in the country and we were to make a square depicting the ranches we lived on  After that I was all in for free form quilting.. I think its is why I want to be more free with my knitting too .
I have actually done a shower curtain like your underwater one. I used a blue tarp for the back ground and painted it. It was a footed bathtub and those shower curtains cost a bundle that we didn't have LOL I loved it and it turned out really well... I put extra grommets on it so it wasn't baggy LOL. I have not tried thread painting yet but its on my list of things I want to do ..


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Joy! I appreciate you letting me know that you are getting some help from it. I think you have a very good idea of color already but new ideas can always help.


Love the colors of the sweater in your avatar. Is it one you just finished?


----------



## Ronie

jmai5421 said:


> Love the colors of the sweater in your avatar. Is it one you just finished?


I do too... I would wear that one out  its very pretty.


----------



## triciad19

Here is an update on my Autumn Traveling Vine. No plans on the color changes.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Here is an update on my Autumn Traveling Vine. No plans on the color changes.


I am most impressed!


----------



## Ronie

WOW tricia I am impressed!!! that is very nice! 
LOL Lurker we must of been posting at the same time


----------



## triciad19

Julie and Ronie, Thank you. I am still thinking of one in reds, oranges, and yellows. Maybe it will help me use up all the red and yellow donated for prayer shawls.


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, Tricia,
That is turning out gorgeous. Very, very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Julie and Ronie, Thank you. I am still thinking of one in reds, oranges, and yellows. Maybe it will help me use up all the red and yellow donated for prayer shawls.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Tricia--how impressive. Beautiful work. The back looks good, too so your skill is pretty high. Can't wait to see the effect when whole length is there.


----------



## Normaedern

Designer1234 said:


> Do you do quilting -- I used to do art landscapes and this would work pefectly. Color choices are extremely important in the landscapes. I used hand dyed fabric and applique and thread painting and I am posting a few here to show you what i mean. That would be a perfect picture to be done in a quilted landscape.


I hav not done quilting like this. They are beautiful, Shirley.


----------



## Normaedern

Ronie said:


> I thought I would show my 'Off the Top of my Head' creation. Its done in worsted weight yarn instead of fingering so I think the stitches seem a bit large. Thats ok I had a blast making it... I have got to get back to making gifts for my Reunion that is fast approaching... I don't know when I'll be able to get back at this.. I will share when I do


That is so pretty. I do like it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Ronie said:


> I thought I would show my 'Off the Top of my Head' creation. Its done in worsted weight yarn instead of fingering so I think the stitches seem a bit large. Thats ok I had a blast making it... I have got to get back to making gifts for my Reunion that is fast approaching... I don't know when I'll be able to get back at this.. I will share when I do


That is so pretty. I do like it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

triciad19 said:


> Here is an update on my Autumn Traveling Vine. No plans on the color changes.


Great work. I think this is going to be a stunner.


----------



## tamarque

did people see this link on today's KP? it is a simple idea for managing multiple strands.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8103623875


----------



## Designer1234

triciad19 said:


> Here is an update on my Autumn Traveling Vine. No plans on the color changes.


You are doing a great job- I applaud you. You certainly have jumped in with both feet - it is going to be a lovely scarf.

I hope you will put a touch of orange in it too -- It reminds me of the forests in Ontario in the fall. wonderful!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> I tried not to have it end on the sides but since I went through and just pulled lengths of yarn out and did the Russian join to them all they ended where they did  I would love to play more with something like this with more planning involved to make the colors dance more.


A project like this would make a wonderfully warm scarf -- I think you should go for it. It would be heavy in worsted but sport weight or baby weight or even sock weight would work out beautifully. Good job Roni! I hope you will think about one like this. I believe you live in the north west? If so a medium weight might work out quite well. I really like it.


----------



## Designer1234

Oh by the way everyone

I used Marilyn's suggestion to *braid the russian join rather than weave in the ends with needles*-- it worked out very well and would be much stronger. I will be using it from now on. It is quite easy and would work better on finer yarn- as with the russian join you have to weave through the thread with the other thread. this way you braid the three ends and then work it into the knitting. then a couple of rows up you cut the ends which should be left on the back.

works really well.


----------



## tamarque

Yes, agreed. Weaving a needle through thinner yarns just does not work well. The braid sounds interesting and will have to try it.


----------



## trish2222

A great start for Norma, Ronie and Tricia. You're all whizzing ahead - well done. Sorry if I've missed anybody - still confused :? :lol:


----------



## Ronie

Designer1234 said:


> A project like this would make a wonderfully warm scarf -- I think you should go for it. It would be heavy in worsted but sport weight or baby weight or even sock weight would work out beautifully. Good job Roni! I hope you will think about one like this. I believe you live in the north west? If so a medium weight might work out quite well. I really like it.


thank you very much.. I do live in the Pacific Northwest and our winters do get cold .. I think smaller needles and thinner yarn will be prettier, I enjoyed making it a lot!
I was going to get back to my gifts I am making and just had to give a try to the 2 color changes..in interlace and I got much better the further I went. I am seeing what Tamaraque meant by the way to wrap the yarns in the back.. its working very well  I'll share when I have more of it done.


----------



## TLL

Great color work, ladies! It is so fun to see the combinations and how they are being put together. The end results are stunning!


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> Great color work, ladies! It is so fun to see the combinations and how they are being put together. The end results are stunning!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

So, this is what I have so far. I have discovered that changing colors with lace is much different from changing colors with worsted. Slowing down and following the instructors' advice is a good thing. Getting ideas down on paper/charting is priceless.


----------



## tamarque

Toni--what a neat chart. I am impressed. Your nature view is beautiful and offers so many color choices.

What are the issues you saw in changing colors with the lace?
So far it looks like all the changes have been at the beginning of a row.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> So, this is what I have so far. I have discovered that changing colors with lace is much different from changing colors with worsted. Slowing down and following the instructors' advice is a good thing. Getting ideas down on paper/charting is priceless.


Some glorious colours in the Kitchen window Photograph!


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Toni--what a neat chart. I am impressed. Your nature view is beautiful and offers so many color choices.
> 
> What are the issues you saw in changing colors with the lace?
> So far it looks like all the changes have been at the beginning of a row.


Thank you, tamarque, that is the issue. The colors are so similar the changes are not visible at the top 1/3 of what I have done. :lol:


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Some glorious colours in the Kitchen window Photograph!


Thank you, Julie! I have seen many combinations of colors from that view over the years, but never so red. Amazing!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie! I have seen many combinations of colors from that view over the years, but never so red. Amazing!


They will be brilliant colours to work with!


----------



## jangmb

Wow, Toni! What a picturesque view from your kitchen window. Almost makes doing dishes a pleasure Great color work,too. When you look at your own work - you look close and maybe did not achieve what you wanted - but the end result looks very nice all the same. 

Everyone has shown some very nice work on their color so far. Designer1234 really has color dialed in. Amazing it is all by instinct for her, a true gift. Her user name on KP is very appropriate Maybe we need to add a tagline to reflect her generous spirit for sharing.


----------



## Ronie

Toni that is great!!! I don't see a mess at all  and your view is amazing  I agree it must make doing dishes less boring  I see the top of the neighbors roof.. If I lean in I can see the ocean but that doesn't happen...lol

Your becoming quite a talented chart maker too!!


----------



## eshlemania

Toni,
Love your neat charts.  That view is gorgeous too. That red-yum!


----------



## sisu

Toni, that is a lovely color combination and I am very impressed with the charts. 
That tree outside your window is a beautiful sight to see.


----------



## Designer1234

I have been working on designing a 'different' neck for my summer cardigan and here is the result. I have to finish the sleeves and then the bottom . it is getting there. I did the neck in half double crochets.


----------



## Poor Purl

Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on designing a 'different' neck for my summer cardigan and here is the result. I have to finish the sleeves and then the bottom . it is getting there. I did the neck in half double crochets.


It's a beautiful shape. I like the way it curves.


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
I love your neck line for that sweater. Looks great!


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> Shirley,
> I love your neck line for that sweater. Looks great!


I meant to wish you Happy Birthday, but company arrived. I hope you had a lovely day and I am so glad you joined this workshop.

Thanks for the kind words about the Conversation and my sweater neck. Slowly getting it done.


----------



## Designer1234

Poor Purl said:


> It's a beautiful shape. I like the way it curves.


Thanks Purl -- nice to see you here. I hope you have enjoyed the conversation. Nice change! :wink:


----------



## TLL

Thank you for all of your kind words. I appreciate the encouragement. 

Shirley, your sweater is fabulous! I agree with Jan, "Generosity" would be an appropriate addition to your tag line.


----------



## Normaedern

The neckline looks a very flattering shape. The project is very appealing,


----------



## eshlemania

Normaedern said:


> The neckline looks a very flattering shape. The project is very appealing,


I love the way you put that Norma. The project is very appealing. The picture of the neckline made me want to see the whole thing.

Shirley,
I had a wonderful day yesterday.  Thank you. I am SO GLAD I am in this Conversation. I am doing things I had never thought to do before, because mostly I didn't see color as anything I could use/control/experiment with in my knitting. If I wanted color, I would always go to variegated. You have given me the confidence, opened my mind to possibilities, and taken away the fear of failure. It's like you have given me permission, opened the floodgates, changed my knitting from this narrow path of possibilities to a whole landscape of opportunities. This Conversation of Color has touched me deeply. Thank you.


----------



## jmai5421

Shirley the new neck design is beautiful. I love how it shows off your necklace. You are an awesome designer.


----------



## tamarque

Toni--if the colors don't show well, change them for a bit more contrast. Maybe throw in an extra color line or use a different hue of one of your colors for contrast. I always assume it is my computer that is not showing the colors correctly.

Shirley--love your neckline. The HDC works perfectly. I like mixing crochet with knitting. It adds a lot of dimension and in this case more structure, too.


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> I love the way you put that Norma. The project is very appealing. The picture of the neckline made me want to see the whole thing.
> 
> Shirley,
> I had a wonderful day yesterday.  Thank you. I am SO GLAD I am in this Conversation. I am doing things I had never thought to do before, because mostly I didn't see color as anything I could use/control/experiment with in my knitting. If I wanted color, I would always go to variegated. You have given me the confidence, opened my mind to possibilities, and taken away the fear of failure. It's like you have given me permission, opened the floodgates, changed my knitting from this narrow path of possibilities to a whole landscape of opportunities. This Conversation of Color has touched me deeply. Thank you.


Oh you brought me to tears. It is so satisfying and wonderful to know I have opened a door for someone. That is why I always have taught - it is a passion -- it is why I started the workshops.

It has been quite awhile since I have actually taught a workshop or class myself. I am in the midst of a lot of worry healthwise and this has made such a difference- You are all so kind and I just hope that you all have gained something. I love to show people that they have talent they don't know they have - Thankyou - for your kind words and thanks to the others who have enjoyed this conversation too.

Jan I always love to see you and Judy and others in the classes as I know you are enjoying them. thank you for putting the workshop link in your tag-- I t means a lot to me.

I admire those who are open to learn new things, and I admire those who jump right in and 'DO IT!

Thanks for the nice remarks about my sweater. I just started working on the other sleeve-- and will finish them last. I still have a bit of length to add. I do my sweater in bits and pieces and make sure it fits as I go along.

I am doing a top down -- I do it down to under the arm- then knit most of the length, then do one sleeve l/2 way, then do the most important part of the sweater the neck area- (I am a size smaller in the top than the bottom) as I have a small neck - once it fits I finish the sleeves, and then the bottom. Then lastly I put on the front bands -- I never know ahead of time what I will do - one button? 2 buttons? or buttons the full length (this one, I think).

I hate following patterns but I love to start something that I have no idea how it will look when it is finished. It horrifies people. I have one top down pattern that I use as a base. I have a note book where I put the information about everything I do -- as each sweater is changed - and so I learn from each project.

*I would really really recommend that you get a note book and write EVERY project you do -especially if you change the pattern at all) It is frustrating when you want to do something and can't remember how you did it. I have 3 full notebooks with everything I have made in the past years since I started knitting again when my son got sick. I just refer to the sweater or project i am looking at and add changes *-

- so that you can go back and look it up if you decide to do another -- we don't remember things (at least I don't) and i can go back and see how I knit a sweater for my cousin 5 years ago. I just ask her if her measurements are the same and use what I wrote as a basis for a new sweater.

I rarely use the same needle size for a sweater as I am a lot smaller at the top than the hips - (darn it) - and going up one or two sizes is an easy way to add a bit of extra at the bottom. I also always put a fancy rib (or at least I usually do) under the yoke so that I can add stitches without them showing. I also 
do a 3 x 3 in rib under the arm at both sides - and when I reach where I want to stop it where my stomach hips increase, I remove the ribbing gradually so that it fits under the arm but the stitches are still there to cover the stomach hips. (I hope it is clear what I mean).

I have evolved over the years.

=====
As far as lace is concerned -- and the use of color - or if and when you change your pattern - WRITE IT DOWN! if you vary your knitting pattern by even a few stitches or a needle size WRITE IT DOWN under the heading of the project. You can also attach the band to the page if you wish. I am really easy about 
yarn size -- I rarely write down what yarn I am using - I see it and I buy it -- The only think I don't ever mix is wool and acrylics as it just doesn't work for me. As I know in my head that they won't work -- (maybe they will, but I doubt it )

MAKE SURE YOU MARK DOWN EVERY TIME YOU CHANGE YOUR NEEDLE SIZE (I do that all the time in my work) it is an extra technique that works for me. Same with crochet hooks. just remember - if you start with larger hook, do more stitches so they fit the length of the original row - or the other way around. That is what people don't realize - you can do that if you adjust.

I have made sweaters with 3 or 4 different sized needles- and it can work. That is also how you incorporate different weights of yarn. I have used sock wool and chunky together (carefully) but wanted a real opposite feel - it was for a knitted wall hanging and it worked.


----------



## tamarque

Shirley--I love your sharing your design process. I see this as a major challenge we, as craftspeople, need to master. And you are so right to keep a notebook. I get sloppy and leave out steps and don't you know it, that would be the very question that needs answering!


----------



## Designer1234

tamarque said:


> Shirley--I love your sharing your design process. I see this as a major challenge we, as craftspeople, need to master. And you are so right to keep a notebook. I get sloppy and leave out steps and don't you know it, that would be the very question that needs answering!


Exactly - I learned it the hard way. I would make something and decide i wanted another using that style and wouldn't remember. One plus was that I came up with a new way of doing things. i also underline in color a step that really works and I sometimes write down why I did what I did. I don't refer to them all the time but sometimes there is something I wonder about and it is there.

I have made 4 cardigans this past few months and no two are the same but the BASIC sweater is the same. You can do what works for you. Find a pattern you like. Write down any adjustments you make in your notebook. Then the basic sweater is there -

Then you know the #of inches in each area you must knit and you can go anywhere as far as color and stitches, and type of yarn. I love to use different weights- some never think it is possible - IT IS POSSIBLE- it will make your work original!

As long as you keep the inches correct - it can work. I sometimes use a smaller needle for the heavier yarn - than I would use for the finer yarn - so that it is closer to matching the length of the row-- I also add on or cast off stitches so that the rows are the same length. I just try things- and adjust as I go along.

I just have to remember, if I use the heavier yarn and reduce the stitches for it -- I have to add them on again when I use sport weight or baby weight yarn. It is a matter of eye balling it. You can 'fix' a lot of bad things by making sure your neck and bust line fit. I am actually 3 sizes -- extra small around the neck medium for the bust and large for the stomach and hips.

You have to change the size slowly so that it doesn't show. A strip of yarn overs, or p1 k1 in back - across, with a purl row on the top and the bottom, or two of the stitches only with k3b, p1 in the next row - so that they are staggered and then purl the next row. Then increase stitches in the change over to the other color works very well. It doesn't show as long as you don't add too many stitches. I always increase under the arm too rather than in the front edge or anywhere else. It is also the place where I put the ribbing under the arm using more stitches than I need for the portion down to the waist then slowly reduce the ribs until they are gone and you have enough to cover the larger bottom half.

=====

I also often knit the bottom portion width wise so that the rows are sewn in vertically - It is touchy to add it to a top down so I usually use that method for a drop sleeve sweater and adjust the yoke and neck then.


----------



## Designer1234

I didn't want to overload the workshop with too many pictures, but you all seem to be interested in the designing element of my work so I have decided to show you the other way I knit sweaters- It doesn't have to be a coat of many colors although that is what I designed and what I have taught. (see 2 workshops and two KALs)
I am showing the different varieties of color but want you to know that you can do these any way you wish - one color, one color with a different colored cuff and collar- one color with different stitches and yarn weights- many colors with different stitches and yarn weights, and on and on! This sweater is more time consuming than the top down. It is the basic sweater I still use quite often. here are a few:


----------



## Ronie

Thank you for all this great information Shirley! I have a notebook for all the changes and improvements we want to make on our home  its our dream project book.. but your right if we don't write them down we forget!! we usually get very creative if we have wine with dinner  the more wine the more creative we get! 
I have been playing with different ways to change color like in the scarves you drew for us.. I really need to write that all down because some of it I LOVE and other bits didn't work! so a worksheet even would be nice.. I printed up some worksheets for our projects I do think a good old fashioned note book would be cheaper and just as nice.. plus I can't remember where the link to the worksheets is..LOL I'll be back after I have my 1 cup of coffee and post pictures...


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> Thank you for all this great information Shirley! I have a notebook for all the changes and improvements we want to make on our home  its our dream project book.. but your right if we don't write them down we forget!! we usually get very creative if we have wine with dinner  the more wine the more creative we get!
> I have been playing with different ways to change color like in the scarves you drew for us.. I really need to write that all down because some of it I LOVE and other bits didn't work! so a worksheet even would be nice.. I printed up some worksheets for our projects I do think a good old fashioned note book would be cheaper and just as nice.. plus I can't remember where the link to the worksheets is..LOL I'll be back after I have my 1 cup of coffee and post pictures...


What I like about the notebooks is I just date them and on the inside cover I write what projects are in the book. I also have a separate notebook with patterns and stitches for different projects. I designed 9 afghans one year - both crochet and knitting - only followed one pattern (the wave) all the rest were done in crochet - lengthwise on my denise interchangeables with 50" cable - and I did them sideways. I hate doing blocks and avoid them like the plague. I did a lot of different colors but won't bother posting them - don't want anyone to be bored with all the different projects I have done. I will see if I can find the links to the Picture topics on them.


----------



## Poor Purl

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Purl -- nice to see you here. I hope you have enjoyed the conversation. Nice change! :wink:


I'll enjoy it even more once I get started, which I hope to do today.

Happy father's day to those of us who are, have, or know fathers.


----------



## Poor Purl

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't want to overload the workshop with too many pictures, but you all seem to be interested in the designing element of my work so I have decided to show you the other way I knit sweaters- It doesn't have to be a coat of many colors although that is what I designed and what I have taught. (see 2 workshops and two KALs)
> I am showing the different varieties of color but want you to know that you can do these any way you wish - one color, one color with a different colored cuff and collar- one color with different stitches and yarn weights- many colors with different stitches and yarn weights, and on and on! This sweater is more time consuming than the top down. It is the basic sweater I still use quite often. here are a few:


What lovely sweaters, though it's sad to see you with your eyes red from crying. We're used to your big, generous smile.

I especially like the one with crochet on top and knit on bottom - the colors are wonderful - and the red one.

Shirley here:
I didn't trim the picture as I was finding the sweater knitting such a comfort . that was in 2009 and he died of esophagael cancer - I turned grey after that year and the following year when dh had two valves replaced - but the knitting and crochet helped me so much -- That is why I feel so strongly about doing things like these for therapy --


----------



## trish2222

Your pictures are wonderful, Shirley - so much colour. I love the red cardi (of course I do!!)


----------



## tamarque

Yes, knitting it therapy. It doesn't even matter if I am making anything. Just sitting and knitting, trying different yarns or stitches. It is very distracting from stressors in life and feels calming. If the creative genius visits, then maybe a project takes form.


----------



## TLL

Thank you so much for sharing from your heart, Shirley. What a blessing for us to be on the receiving end. 

My first notebook got started with Dragonflylace and her lace classes. I wanted all of that wonderful information in one place. Then I started saving patterns - several binders there . And now with Julie's guernsey workshop and this color conversation, I have more binders going. They are invaluable.


----------



## Lurker 2

My collection of Guernsey books has increased remarkably with doing the Workshop- and what is more, my cousin Jean in Strontian is going to keep an eye open for more Library bargains for me- she is off on a three week adventure to Peru at the end of the month!


----------



## Ronie

Shirley
*I knit this one nearly 20 years ago. We used to spend winters in mesa and Ioved the SW. taught this in the Park where we wintered*

What park did you winter in??? I moved away from Mesa in '87 and lived in a trailer park on Center and McKellips I actually worked on Mc Kellips in Tempe so it was a quick drive when the river was dry


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> Shirley
> *I knit this one nearly 20 years ago. We used to spend winters in mesa and Ioved the SW. taught this in the Park where we wintered*
> 
> What park did you winter in??? I moved away from Mesa in '87 and lived in a trailer park on Center and McKellips I actually worked on Mc Kellips in Tempe so it was a quick drive when the river was dry


We were in Valle del Oro -- on Superstition and Ellsworth (?)

We were there every winter for 9 years and 2 years in Yuma at the beginning Pat (dh ) hiked with the hiking group all over Arizona and i was really active in the stained glass, silversmithing, pottery, wood carving and on and on. wonderful times --

It bordered on Apache Junction. We were also in Carriage Manor for one month when we went down to try to find a place where we would like to go every year. Friends were in the one we chose.


----------



## jmai5421

Love your sweaters Shirley, especially all the colors. I am still on my Gansey and need to finish before I start any more projects. The Gansey is not very colorful. It is wool so should be warm this winter.
Then I am thinking of a top down with lots of color.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Love your sweaters Shirley, especially all the colors. I am still on my Gansey and need to finish before I start any more projects. The Gansey is not very colorful. It is wool so should be warm this winter.
> Then I am thinking of a top down with lots of color.


That is not the point of a gansey!!! they are a more practical garment- and the detail is in the texture.' Julie 
-------------------------
I think the gansey's are beautiful - Judy has been waiting for your class for weeks. She will do a great job too.

Judy, once you decide to do another sweater it will be fun to use color.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not the point of a gansey!!! they are a more practical garment- and the detail is in the texture.' Julie
> -------------------------
> I think the gansey's are beautiful - Judy has been waiting for your class for weeks. She will do a great job too.
> 
> Judy, once you decide to do another sweater it will be fun to use color.


Sorry Julie I didn't mean to upset you. I know mine is practical and will be very warm this winter. And I think the stitches really make the Ganseys. I also enjoyed the different patterns using just knit and purl.
I was referring to the colors of all the things, especially Shirley's sweaters. I am anxious to pick up some color but not before I finish my Gansey.


----------



## Jacki

Shirley, your sweaters are amazingly beautiful! Love to see them. 

I'm going to attach a photo of the "color experiment" I was working on. It was getting over my fear of something being "too bright." Love all the colors, and now I wish I'd started doing that with something "real" in mind. LOL

I was thinking of using that trellis pattern for a scarf knit on circulars with a black trellis, and maybe some Chroma colorway to go through the background so the color would change throughout the scarf. Kind of like stained glass. 

Doesn't sound very brave compared to the lovely things some are doing, but I'm feeling "colorful." LOL


----------



## Ronie

Jacki that is beautiful! wasn't is scary to see all those bright colors in your stash and not knowing what to do with it!! and look how amazing this turned out.. This is just what I was talking about when I said I want to do more with it more thought out  I just knit ever other stitch.. 

Shirley that was more east than where I lived. I also lived down off of Broadway and Gilbert when I was in school. That was such a long time ago.. I did enjoy living there and it was a safe place to raise my daughter 

Ok now the things I had been working on.. I hope the stitches show well some of them were blurry.. fingers crossed these show you what I did so I know if I did it right LOL!!!!!


----------



## jmai5421

Jacki said:


> Shirley, your sweaters are amazingly beautiful! Love to see them.
> 
> I'm going to attach a photo of the "color experiment" I was working on. It was getting over my fear of something being "too bright." Love all the colors, and now I wish I'd started doing that with something "real" in mind. LOL
> 
> I was thinking of using that trellis pattern for a scarf knit on circulars with a black trellis, and maybe some Chroma colorway to go through the background so the color would change throughout the scarf. Kind of like stained glass.
> 
> Doesn't sound very brave compared to the lovely things some are doing, but I'm feeling "colorful." LOL


 Your sweater colors are just beautiful. I love the patterns. I guess it was an experiment, but it would make a beautiful sweater, very colorful.


----------



## eshlemania

Jacki,
Love your colorwork. You did an awesome job.

Ronie,
You too!! You are doing great! It is so awesome to see us each moving out into the world of color.

Shirley,
Thank you for sharing your wonderful sweaters and the idea of a notebook to keep notes on changes on patterns etc. It is an awesome journey you have started us all on.


----------



## sisu

Shirley, your sweaters are so inspiring. Thank you for sharing. I love the idea of keeping a notebook. I usually jot things down on scrap paper and then when I go to look back, I have lost the paper! 

Jackie that bright yellow looks so great placed between the purple and green. I would not have thought to do that combination, but it really is great! Love your idea of the black trellis over the chroma. 

Roni, you are doing super. I am on my third attempt with the intarsia, but I am still having trouble making neat changes without holes!


----------



## Designer1234

Jacki said:


> Shirley, your sweaters are amazingly beautiful! Love to see them.
> 
> I'm going to attach a photo of the "color experiment" I was working on. It was getting over my fear of something being "too bright." Love all the colors, and now I wish I'd started doing that with something "real" in mind. LOL
> 
> I was thinking of using that trellis pattern for a scarf knit on circulars with a black trellis, and maybe some Chroma colorway to go through the background so the color would change throughout the scarf. Kind of like stained glass.
> 
> Doesn't sound very brave compared to the lovely things some are doing, but I'm feeling "colorful." LOL


I love your color works! Don't compare yourself to others, you are an individual. It would be a really boring world and nothing would be original if we all did the same thing. It is beautiful. I think you could make it into a cowl?? I love it. They are working out beautifully.


----------



## tamarque

Jacki. Ronie--terrific use of color. Love your samples. Keep it going.


----------



## Designer1234

I am so pleased that you are all joining in and DOING color, in different ways and different techniques. You will get more and more confident and before you know it it will be an integral part of your designing and knitting. I am really pleased at what you are all doing! If there are a few more projects posted in the near future I will open a Parade. 

I am going to get the next conversation ready as soon as I can. I have a few notes done and should be able to work on something tomorrow but it will be at least the weekend as I am tied up Tuesday and Wednesday and I need some more time to find different yarns and stitch patterns which will help you use different thicknesses and colors and stitches all together. I was thinking we might work on a sky scene down into the grass with maybe a tree in it. Not sure about that but we will think of something.

If you have time -- write down some stitch patterns that would work well in a stashbuster sweater - I will do the same. I hope to have a couple of exercises figured out for you as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Sorry Julie I didn't mean to upset you. I know mine is practical and will be very warm this winter. And I think the stitches really make the Ganseys. I also enjoyed the different patterns using just knit and purl.
> I was referring to the colors of all the things, especially Shirley's sweaters. I am anxious to pick up some color but not before I finish my Gansey.


Not upset! just wanted to stand up for the gansey as a craft form!


----------



## Lurker 2

Some colourwork I did about 9 or 10 years ago.


----------



## eshlemania

Beautiful, Julie!! 

I spent the day starting to frog my stormcloud, then knitting it back up and then frogging again. Finally decided to finish it to see the end result. Very pleased. Moving on to the sunset sky.

Wait, I forgot the rainbow. I will have to think about that.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Some colourwork I did about 9 or 10 years ago.


Absolutely gorgeous! Love how you put the colors together. I don't think I am there yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love how you put the colors together. I don't think I am there yet.


For it's age, I think it is surviving well. Bronwen does hand wash things like that.


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> Jacki that is beautiful! wasn't is scary to see all those bright colors in your stash and not knowing what to do with it!! and look how amazing this turned out.. This is just what I was talking about when I said I want to do more with it more thought out  I just knit ever other stitch..
> 
> Shirley that was more east than where I lived. I also lived down off of Broadway and Gilbert when I was in school. That was such a long time ago.. I did enjoy living there and it was a safe place to raise my daughter
> 
> Ok now the things I had been working on.. I hope the stitches show well some of them were blurry.. fingers crossed these show you what I did so I know if I did it right LOL!!!!!


You are doing very well with your intarsia in larger sections. No holes and they look good. YOu have it and I am glad as now you can do just about anything! you just have to practice and you will be able to incorporate it in lace or anything you wish!! I am really impressed by all the work being shown. Carry on ladies - I would love to see some more!


----------



## Poor Purl

Lurker 2 said:


> Some colourwork I did about 9 or 10 years ago.


Wow! It's gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poor Purl said:


> Wow! It's gorgeous.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Some colourwork I did about 9 or 10 years ago.


Julie it is glorious!


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful, Julie!!
> 
> I spent the day starting to frog my stormcloud, then knitting it back up and then frogging again. Finally decided to finish it to see the end result. Very pleased. Moving on to the sunset sky.
> 
> Wait, I forgot the rainbow. I will have to think about that.


you are doing a great job! once it is finished I will put the ones that are started or finished in a Parade either tomorrow or the next day. I am so pleased everyone! What a worthwhile project this is! I am so glad I dropped by the lace party! I love to share my feelings about designing color projects! I am a happy camper - so much success here!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie it is glorious!


Thank you Shirley! It was a fun knit- back in the days when finances were not so rigid!


----------



## Ronie

Julie that is a work of art!! just stunning... I bet it was a lot of fun to work on too 

Bev that is turning out amazing!! I want to see the whole things so far...  it looks so cool the way your going from different weather situations.. I love it.

Jacki I see your grass and flowers in your piece I don't know if that is what you were going for... those colors are 'Happy' colors  

Thank you Shirley... are those tick marks normal then unless I'm going straight up? I have to say they are not as prominent when not blown up to show stitch definition.. I was actually surprised to see how they looked in the pictures  I need to take those notes right away before I forget! 

Have a great day everyone I'll check in a little later...


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--love the bright colors. they are looking good. you might try picking up the colors differently to see if you can eliminate the 'ticks.' There are youtube videos that show the difference in picking up the strands. My words are failing me now.

Julie--that coat is truly a magna opus! did you design the patterning? how long did it take to do that project. it must be so satisfying seeing it taken care of well and worn.

Bev--love your storm. the lightening streaks? did you knit them in, or are they applied? I couldn't tell. if knit in, how did you control the flow of the lines--they show no stepping effect.


----------



## Jacki

Julie, that sweater is stunning!!! It just made me smile to look at it....you must love it dearly!

Thanks for the kind words about my color experiment. It was truly a joy to knit!


----------



## sisu

Wow Julie, what a wonderful sweater. It reminded me of a garden scene. I bet it gets lots of comments when worn! It certainly has stayed in great shape. Your daughter must truly appreciate it. 
Bev, that is looking so good. I too am interested in knowing how you did that white streak. Very creative!


----------



## Designer1234

sisu said:


> Shirley, your sweaters are so inspiring. Thank you for sharing. I love the idea of keeping a notebook. I usually jot things down on scrap paper and then when I go to look back, I have lost the paper!
> 
> Jackie that bright yellow looks so great placed between the purple and green. I would not have thought to do that combination, but it really is great! Love your idea of the black trellis over the chroma.
> 
> Roni, you are doing super. I am on my third attempt with the intarsia, but I am still having trouble making neat changes without holes!


Sisu - make sure when you change from one color to another - that you hold both yarns at the back and bring the new color UNDER the old color so that the old color will be lifted up to the same row as you are knitting - when you get get to a point where the colors are meeting , make sure you pull the yarn (both of them) until they are quite snug and remember to start each color with a knit stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Julie that is a work of art!! just stunning... I bet it was a lot of fun to work on too
> ...


It was quite something to work- I seem to recall it was written instructions rather than charted- so each colour band was rather an adventure!


----------



## Lurker 2

tamarque said:


> ...
> Julie--that coat is truly a magna opus! did you design the patterning? how long did it take to do that project. it must be so satisfying seeing it taken care of well and worn.


No, the actual design I followed word by word- the colours were all mine.

I no longer can recall how long it took!


----------



## Lurker 2

Jacki said:


> Julie, that sweater is stunning!!! It just made me smile to look at it....you must love it dearly!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my color experiment. It was truly a joy to knit!


I think DGD must love it- given that it still hangs in her wardrobe!


----------



## Normaedern

I have not been here much today. I have been balancing the accounts for the Ladies Club I am treasurer for. At the moment I have too much money :roll: 
*Jackie* I love your colour experiment. I would be really pleased if it was mine
*Ronie* I love your bold colour choices
*Julie* So beautiful
*Bev*That is very atmospheric.

I am going to the audiologist tomorrow as I am having trouble with my hearing. My proper job (as my mother would say) was a music teacher who still listens to a lot of music so this is not good news :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

sisu said:


> Wow Julie, what a wonderful sweater. It reminded me of a garden scene. I bet it gets lots of comments when worn! It certainly has stayed in great shape. Your daughter must truly appreciate it...
> !


There are some of the designs that looks like 'Tree of Life' that definitely are spaced with flowers. It is good that I know Bronwen will take care of the bits and pieces I make!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:
 

> ...
> *Julie* So beautiful
> ...
> I am going to the audiologist tomorrow as I am having trouble with my hearing. My proper job (as my mother would say) was a music teacher who still listens to a lot of music so this is not good news :thumbdown:


Thank you Norma! I do sincerely hope the Audiologist can help!


----------



## eshlemania

tamarque said:


> Bev--love your storm. the lightening streaks? did you knit them in, or are they applied? I couldn't tell. if knit in, how did you control the flow of the lines--they show no stepping effect.


Tamarque and Caryn and all,

Thanks for your kind words.

The lightning streaks are this white yarn I picked up at someone's stash sale. It's undoubtedly acrylic and it's the width of the lightning and flat and thin. It also has a halo like mohair with more substance. So each strike has these white hairs going off in all directions. I have sown it on with thread. I tacked down all the bends.


----------



## triciad19

Ronie, try to decrease where both stitches are the same color. I noticed if my color change and decrease were in the same place there is a mark unless the colors blend.

Shirley lovely sweaters. I like the colors going up and down rather than around.

Julie, love that coat/jacket. 

I always wanted to do something like this colorwork but felt it took too much time and there was all that yarn tangled up, all those ends to weave in. Love the Russian join. I think I see some ways to use discard yarn to make prayer shawls and lap robes. Discard yarn is yarn that has been donated in colors people do not want. Red, orange, brown, yellow, mostly. Colors that were popular years ago. Then there is a lot or partial skeins of colors that do not match or blend well. I think I see ways to blend them or put a blending color between them and be able to use them. 

Preferred colors in this area seem to be blue, purple, green. Even when I buy those colors they disappear before I get to mix them with the red, yellow. When people ask for a prayer shawl for someone they frequently request the color.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> ...
> Julie, love that coat/jacket.


It was a good project to work, and I had wanted to knit it for such a long time!


----------



## sisu

Designer1234 said:


> Sisu - make sure when you change from one color to another - that you hold both yarns at the back and bring the new color UNDER the old color so that the old color will be lifted up to the same row as you are knitting - when you get get to a point where the colors are meeting , make sure you pull the yarn (both of them) until they are quite snug and remember to start each color with a knit stitch.


Thank you, Shirley. That was the help I needed. Ah ha! I think I've got it now. So here is a picture of my attempt that I think worked. It is just all garter stitch and scrap yarns I think may go together - no special picture in mind


----------



## TNS

Hi all, and Shirley in particular! Sorry not to be contributing much but very busy at present. You are all doing the most inspiring colour work, and I haven't even started but I AM thinking about the subject, and today just noticed another post on KP which shows the effect of adding another colour to a rather un-exciting combination. Not posted for this purpose, but thought it was a good example of the effect of one colour on the others.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266509-1.html


----------



## Ronie

Tricia-*Ronie, try to decrease where both stitches are the same color. I noticed if my color change and decrease were in the same place there is a mark unless the colors blend.*
When I mentioned my decreasing I was referring to the colors not the work  I think I need to pull my colors a little tighter and watch a lot more Youtube videos. Thanks for the help though... 
I really like your color changes Caryn they look very good and smooth... it looks like you have it figured out 
Norma-*I am going to the audiologist tomorrow as I am having trouble with my hearing*
I hope your appointment goes well.. they can do amazing things these days


----------



## tamarque

Norma--how frustrating to have your hearing impaired, particularly when it is a primary sense for you. Hope you get to the bottom of the problem and it gets resolved.

Caryn--terrific color and color work. like the variation and play of energy across the fabric. will await to see a larger segment.

TNS--yes, good color combo. Medium intensity colors with just enough difference to make them interesting together.

This little pattern just came in and I liked it so am sharing

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Pillows/Aztec-Inspired-Knit-Pillow-from-Bernat/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140616

It doesn't seem very difficult and the motif can be used in many projects. Hope you like it, too.


----------



## Ronie

Tamaraque look at that pillow it has tick marks!!! I must be doing this right after all LOL I guess when you look at something from a distance you don't notice them all 
I really like that pillow too


----------



## sisu

Thanks Ronie and Tamarque. It is fun to do now that I can do it with no holes! 
I love that pillow design Tamarque. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania

Norma,
So sorry about your hearing. Hope the doctor can get to the bottom of it.

Caryn,
Love your colors. Good job!

TNS and Tamarque,
Thanks for the links to more color. We are finding colors everywhere.


----------



## TNS

Julie, your colour work jacket is a real treasure. Such a beautiful choice of colours, and such a lot of work. I'm glad it is appreciated!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Julie, your colour work jacket is a real treasure. Such a beautiful choice of colours, and such a lot of work. I'm glad it is appreciated!


Thank you, Lin! I had a good palette to work with- I seem to remember I used either Debbie Bliss or Rowan Cottons.


----------



## KittyChris

Julie, that is such a beautiful sweater. Excellent colors. 
Just want to let everyone know that all your samples so far are great and I would like to thank you all for experimenting and getting some of the 'kinks' out. This way it will be smooth sailing for me when I am ready to give it a try.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--I think the secret is knitting evenly and making sure when you pick up the second color you always do it the same way around the first color. 

Glad you liked the pillow. It seemed to me a perfect little pattern for our discussion and experimentation--interesting, several colors, and small enough to finish. And yes, there is color everywhere. Just watched an interview on Press TV broadcast from the Mideast. The interviewer's head scarf was stunning but cleanly geometric. Almost sent that link just so people could see the head shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Julie, that is such a beautiful sweater. Excellent colors.
> Just want to let everyone know that all your samples so far are great and I would like to thank you all for experimenting and getting some of the 'kinks' out. This way it will be smooth sailing for me when I am ready to give it a try.


Thanks, Chris! Everyone has been so complimentary!


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> Julie that is a work of art!! just stunning... I bet it was a lot of fun to work on too
> 
> Bev that is turning out amazing!! I want to see the whole things so far...  it looks so cool the way your going from different weather situations.. I love it.
> 
> Jacki I see your grass and flowers in your piece I don't know if that is what you were going for... those colors are 'Happy' colors
> 
> Thank you Shirley... are those tick marks normal then unless I'm going straight up? I have to say they are not as prominent when not blown up to show stitch definition.. I was actually surprised to see how they looked in the pictures  I need to take those notes right away before I forget!
> 
> Have a great day everyone I'll check in a little later...


If you do your stitches quite snugglyu together - Not where it pulls but where it is as close as a stitch -then the tick marks are unavoidable and don't matter. The are not noticeable except right up close. The main thing is that there be tidy joins and we call it a 'design element'.


----------



## Ronie

Designer1234 said:


> If you do your stitches quite snugglyu together - Not where it pulls but where it is as close as a stitch -then the tick marks are unavoidable and don't matter. The are not noticeable except right up close. The main thing is that there be tidy joins and we call it a 'design element'.


LOL well in real life they are not all that noticeable... Pictures bring out the flaws..


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie said:


> Bev that is turning out amazing!! I want to see the whole things so far...  it looks so cool the way your going from different weather situations.. I love it.


----------



## Lurker 2

I love your clouds, in particular!


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Julie. 
I did all the clouds except for the storm cloud in garter stitch. The ones right above the storm cloud are a bouche yarn, that I tripled using the Navaho knitting method.


----------



## Lurker 2

Most inventive!


----------



## tamarque

Bev--you really are embracing the lessons. dont know what you will do with this storm sky piece, but it seems it would make a great wall hanging.

Fantastic Bev. You have really understood the concept and Iam so pleased at how well you are all doing. I love the color scheme and the clouds especially.

I will be opening a Parade when I get home from my test tomorrow so will come here and give you all the link. I am so pleased with this class- Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

I have started getting ready for the Texture Conversation and decided I would do a small block with color and texture for use with both conversations. here is the one I just finished. There are also a couple of other color pictures.


----------



## eshlemania

tamarque said:


> Bev--you really are embracing the lessons. dont know what you will do with this storm sky piece, but it seems it would make a great wall hanging.
> 
> Fantastic Bev. You have really understood the concept and Iam so pleased at how well you are all doing. I love the color scheme and the clouds especially.
> 
> I will be opening a Parade when I get home from my test tomorrow so will come here and give you all the link. I am so pleased with this class- Shirley


Tamarque,
I had also thought of a wall hanging. Just have to find a place to hang it. When you live in a dome home, you have few straight walls. 

Thanks Shirley and all for the kind words. It is exciting and encouraging to see all the others with their colorwork. It's very interesting to see how each of us approach it differently. Yet we can learn from each others endeavors.

Shirley, 
I love your textural square. Can't wait-ha! I have so much knitting to do. But I will look forward to learning more about textures and using them with color.


----------



## eshlemania

Here's a link to some 10 min water color studies, by a lady on KP. I loved the fact that the colors were in larger brush strokes. You don't have to squint when you look at these to see how the color goes together to make the final picture. It kind of looks like she squinted to paint it. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266496-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> Here's a link to some 10 min water color studies, by a lady on KP. I loved the fact that the colors were in larger brush strokes. You don't have to squint when you look at these to see how the color goes together to make the final picture. It kind of looks like she squinted to paint it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266496-1.html


Everyone! look at the work in this link1 it shows what can be done with just color - not much in the way of details. excellent.


----------



## tamarque

Those water colors are from an artist. We can learn from her use of colors as well as how she designed the blocks or segments which are all part of the creating focus.

Bev--forgot you were in a dome home. What if you ran wire up the sides to help hold the shape and hung it from the ceiling sort of mobile like? I live in a house with an open design, too, so I understand living with minimal wall space for hanging things.


----------



## Designer1234

I just realized I have a watercolor eg. which shows how it evolves from the original drawing to one that is finished with a pen edging. 

One of the girls on the Tea Party was taking water color and I posted this one for her information. here they are. I never thought to bring them into the color conversation but it might be helpful.


----------



## Designer1234

I will be gone a good part of today and tomorrow as I am doing a couple of tests - a two part stress profussion test. I will be around for a bit this morning and likely won't check in until tonight or at the earliest around dinner time here.

A GOOD PLACE to check out color is to go to the 'Other Crafts' section.

also there is a 'lifetime of my work' at the link below my posts under the workshop link - so I hope you will check that section out . We have al ot of very talented people on KP.


----------



## Ronie

Bev that is coming along amazingly  I love the different sky's theme! you have really gone for it.. I think if you could back it that it would make a very interesting scarf 

Shirley your pictures are wonderful. I love the color block and would love to do something like that!!


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, I love your work. It is progressing a treat :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl

eshlemania said:


> Here's a link to some 10 min water color studies, by a lady on KP. I loved the fact that the colors were in larger brush strokes. You don't have to squint when you look at these to see how the color goes together to make the final picture. It kind of looks like she squinted to paint it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266496-1.html


These are a perfect illustration of how colors combine and contrast. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Designer1234

Well, I am away for now -- have fun everyone!


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> I just realized I have a watercolor eg. which shows how it evolves from the original drawing to one that is finished with a pen edging.
> 
> One of the girls on the Tea Party was taking water color and I posted this one for her information. here they are. I never thought to bring them into the color conversation but it might be helpful.


Thank you for sharing, Shirley. I really appreciate her use of opposite colors from the color wheel. They really pop!


----------



## TLL

Bev, that is great!!! Looking so good!


----------



## Poor Purl

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I am away for now -- have fun everyone!


Ooh, now we can talk about you.


----------



## tamarque

Psssst. Shirley has some real talent there. Ssssh.


----------



## eshlemania

tamarque said:


> Psssst. Shirley has some real talent there. Ssssh.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Shirley,
Thanks for sharing your watercolor. It's great seeing the progression in the adding of the color. Beautiful!


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Psssst. Shirley has some real talent there. Ssssh.




She sure does! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

tamarque said:


> Psssst. Shirley has some real talent there. Ssssh.


Yes, but we had better keep quiet about it!


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> Yes, but we had better keep quiet about it!


smart alecs -- I'm back!

It wasn't too bad --needles and a MRI like machine - one over so to morrow another one only slowed heart rate. then a break until the 4th July -- so I will be able to get organized for the texture conversation.


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> smart alecs -- I'm back!
> 
> It wasn't too bad --needles and a MRI like machine - one over so to morrow another one only slowed heart rate. then a break until the 4th July -- so I will be able to get organized for the texture conversation.


Good that the test wasn't too distressing, and that you will have a break after tomorrow. Well apart from all the other things you do, of course.


----------



## TLL

martina said:


> Good that the test wasn't too distressing, and that you will have a break after tomorrow. Well apart from all the other things you do, of course.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb

Designer1234 said:


> smart alecs -- I'm back!
> 
> It wasn't too bad --needles and a MRI like machine - one over so to morrow another one only slowed heart rate. then a break until the 4th July -- so I will be able to get organized for the texture conversation.


That sounds good!! Hoping for the best!!!


----------



## tamarque

Shirley--glad it worked out okay today.


----------



## eshlemania

tamarque said:


> Shirley--glad it worked out okay today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

Glad everything was o.k. Today. Praying for your next test. Hoping for good outcome again.


----------



## Ronie

that's great news.. the break will be nice physically and mentally...


----------



## KittyChris

martina said:


> Good that the test wasn't too distressing, and that you will have a break after tomorrow. Well apart from all the other things you do, of course.


 :thumbup: :!:  Shirley you sure do a lot. I get tired just thinking about all that You do. I am looking forward to the next workshop.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Designer1234 said:


> smart alecs -- I'm back!
> 
> It wasn't too bad --needles and a MRI like machine - one over so to morrow another one only slowed heart rate. then a break until the 4th July -- so I will be able to get organized for the texture conversation.


Good luck with it all. Hope they can figure out what ails you and treat it to keep you healthy!


----------



## triciad19

What do you see? Wondering if I am getting the effect I am trying for.


----------



## Ronie

I see fire?? the orange and yellow as the flames?
Looks like you got some of the same yarn I have!


----------



## triciad19

Ronie said:


> I see fire?? the orange and yellow as the flames?
> Looks like you got some of the same yarn I have!


Thanks. Yes but it looks like there may be too much yellow. However to have flames all the way up the scarf is going to take a big fire. The bottom is supposed to be ash and residue from the fire.

Did I tell you about the fire here? It was 1/4 mile away and looked like it was just on the other side of the row of trees! My neighbor thought it looked just a few feet from my house.


----------



## TLL

triciad19 said:


> Did I tell you about the fire here? It was 1/4 mile away and looked like it was just on the other side of the row of trees! My neighbor thought it looked just a few feet from my house.


I remember when you talked about that fire. Great job with your interpretation. :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19

TLL said:


> I remember when you talked about that fire. Great job with your interpretation. :thumbup:


Thanks. The traveling vine pattern looked like flames to me. I think I will drop the center yellow and add another red. Maybe some touches of blue or a blue/white sky.


----------



## Designer1234

triciad19 said:


> Thanks. The traveling vine pattern looked like flames to me. I think I will drop the center yellow and add another red. Maybe some touches of blue or a blue/white sky.


How about a touch of orange too?


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia,
I love the idea of a fire with the ashes underneath. Great interpretation. I agree with you, maybe too much yellow. The great thing about this color thing-you get better as you go. Can't wait to see your finished project.


----------



## tamarque

I would add a bit of orange into the yellow. You might also try to cross the colors a bit over each other if the pattern lets you do this neatly. You could add a bit of white into yellow, too. Just think of all the colors in a fire and how they interplay with each other. Great job going there.


----------



## tamarque

okay, my turn to enable....again!

Lots of color in a stylish sweater--free pattern

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/55478/showcontent.aspx


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> I see fire?? the orange and yellow as the flames?
> Looks like you got some of the same yarn I have!


You could do a duplicate stitch at the bottom of the yellow in orange - and have it even at the bottom along the yellow but in working up the flames unevenly on the top part. OR EVEN A bit of dark along the bottom of the flame, into orange and up into the yellow. You could carry part of it quite high -- You could put a darker red or brown red at the bottom but the darker red would be better in my opinion. This is just a thought as I want it to be YOUR design.

You don't have to have hard lines. Just reduce the number of orange stitches at the top of the orange part so that it blends into the yellow.

The duplicate stitch would be useful here - If you need help with the duplicate stitch -- I would search it on google -- if not I will see if I can draw a picture showing it. I use it all the time. You could even use a smaller weight yarn - that would also give you some texture.

I really like it and you are using your memories and your available yarn to do this scarf -- it will be beatiful either way but I do like the idea of trying to blend the color rather than have hard lines, as suggested by tamarque-- Look at it from at least 2 - 3 feet away - not up close as you won't get a good idea if you only use the view when you are adding the stitches. Also squint. By the way Tamarque has a lot of knowledge about color and will be a great asset to your lace party with ideas and suggestions.

Good job to both of you!

YOu want the IDEA of flames - so that whoever looks at it doesn't look at the detail but sees the actual flames. It is so much fun!!

I just received today's knitting daily and there is a really good article on the first page (on line) about color and some wonderful
dyed yarns -- I especially love the green project -- I hope you can check it out. I am not sure whether it is legal for me to put the picture in. If you get Knitting Daily (which by the way is a great 
information source, I would recommend it. The yarn mentioned is Prism Yarns and they might work well for lace.Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

-----------------------

*Prism yarns by Laura Bryant

http://www.prismyarn.com

There are lots of patterns as well.

http://www.prismyarn.com/patterns.htm*

check out the Patterns!! click on the arrow --* oh boy are they ever beautiful*. I would imagine the yarn is pricey but there are some beautiful combinations in knitting projects. use the ideas ladies and do them your own way! a few really talk to me - what a wonderful variety . I would certainly book mark this site.

Make sure you click on the previews of each book which will bring up all the patterns in that book. Check out #56 book - for lace -- wow!

*also pattern 6301 and 6403 (there are lots of wonderful Patterns but these speak to me as far as lace is concerned)*.

Don't hesitate to check this link - even if you don't buy any of the books it gives you sooooo many ideas of what you can do! let me know what you think about this site.

I am off pretty soon for the second part of my test so will be here for a little while and then disappear for the afternoon. I will be back later but please check out the yarn colors and the patterns in this site. I see so many ideas -If you don't like color up to now, you will after you see her yarns and patterns.


----------



## triciad19

Surprise! Decided to frog and change the colors to go from darker to lighter as they move up. Frogging was the first surprise. It did not follow across the rows. Sometimes one color would frog two or three rows. Next was a yarn bomb!  Even though I was trying to keep the colors separate they soon became as tangled as could be. I still think it will look better with less yellow at the base and the darker reds and oranges. Need some red-orange but determined to not add to the stash. This is an effort to use what is here.

Redesigning, untangling a yarn bomb and may not use the traveling vine until closer to the top. 

All suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Surprise! Decided to frog and change the colors to go from darker to lighter as they move up. Frogging was the first surprise. It did not follow across the rows. Sometimes one color would frog two or three rows. Next was a yarn bomb!  Even though I was trying to keep the colors separate they soon became as tangled as could be. I still think it will look better with less yellow at the base and the darker reds and oranges. Need some red-orange but determined to not add to the stash. This is an effort to use what is here.
> 
> Redesigning, untangling a yarn bomb and may not use the traveling vine until closer to the top.
> 
> All suggestions appreciated.


Could work rather well having the travelling vine emerge from the flames, good luck with the untangling!


----------



## eshlemania

Oooo, Shirley,
Thanks for the links. Wow, looking forward to salivating at the patterns and color when I have the time. The few I say looked great.


----------



## tamarque

http://www.prismyarn.com/pdf/patterns/Stuff-Plus-5-Preview.pdf

found this simple Tee on the prism site that Shirley recommended. great color work.


----------



## tamarque

Tricia--given this frogging glitch, have you worked with colored pencils/pens/markers on paper before pulling out the needles. I know, the obvious, but if you are like me, when the mood strikes, the needles fly. I often need to remind myself to take the time to prepare.


----------



## eshlemania

tamarque said:


> http://www.prismyarn.com/pdf/patterns/Stuff-Plus-5-Preview.pdf
> 
> found this simple Tee on the prism site that Shirley recommended. great color work.


Love it, Tamarque. I love the spiral wrap on that page as well. I gotta go clean. I'll salivate more later.


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> Tricia--given this frogging glitch, have you worked with colored pencils/pens/markers on paper before pulling out the needles. I know, the obvious, but if you are like me, when the mood strikes, the needles fly. I often need to remind myself to take the time to prepare.


Tamarque, no planning. Just using color and playing with it. regular graft paper isn't the right grid and I don't have a printer to print in the grids for knitting.

Just about unraveled. I did cheat and cut the yarn free from the skeins to make it easier. That is OK as these pieces can be used to add bits of color. I just keep searching and finding more colors to add. 

Now I have enough to make a shawl or two.


----------



## tamarque

Tricia--free style knitting is terrific. Was just thinking that if you played with color on paper, it would help to see the effects they would have. Graph paper not necessary. Just do as Shirley did earlier in the discussion. Use blank paper and colored markers or whatever you have and just sketch out blocks of color to give you a sense of how they might look. Please know that I am not being critical at all.


----------



## Ronie

I am loving the links today.. so much color... a lot of purple and pinks  
Tricia I liked what you had, maybe you can use those bits and pieces like they do in 'Thrumbing' just pull a color through for one stitch.. kind of like embroidery only you will have it knitted in with the main color carried behind it.. it would add sparkle to your flames 

I just spent a very long but enjoyable day shopping and dr.s appointments for my client.. its getting hot out there.. now I wish I had cleaned my kitchen before I left...LOL I did pick up a package of Bon Bons from Lion Brand.. I was shocked to see that there wasn't one package that had all the primary colors in it! I might have some Green Floss that I can substitute in my color wheel  the only green I got was a turquoise .. pretty but not primary green LOL


----------



## eshlemania

Check out this Prism book-Intentional Patterning

http://www.prismyarn.com/pdf/patterns/Book-52-Preview.pdf


----------



## Ronie

those are really nice. Where can we buy this yarn? Is it sold in stores? Or online only. I like the way the color moves and isn't in stripes.. very different that's for sure


----------



## triciad19

Second try. At least the yellow isn't so dominate or bright.


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie said:


> those are really nice. Where can we buy this yarn? Is it sold in stores? Or online only. I like the way the color moves and isn't in stripes.. very different that's for sure


Ronie,
I found the yarn at WEBS online. And they have two of the newer books. Haven't found book 52 yet. Would like to. Don't know if the pattern make the color do it's thing or if the yarn does. It would be interesting to try some of those patterns. I just found the book 52 on www.yarnmarket.com-$11.95 I think they sell the yarn also. And from the way they talk, it sounds as if the yarns to the patterning.

Here's a link to a place that has lots of the books for sale.

http://www.yarnandfiber.com/catalog/patterns.php?cPath=32_1011&sort=2a&page=2

Tricia,
You have a better balance with your colors now. I really like how the orange on the left side swirls around.


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Ronie,
> I found the yarn at WEBS online. And they have two of the newer books. Haven't found book 52 yet. Would like to. Don't know if the pattern make the color do it's thing or if the yarn does. It would be interesting to try some of those patterns.
> 
> Tricia,
> You have a better balance with your colors now. I really like how the orange on the left side swirls around.


Thanks.
I like the dark red too. Would you believe up close this yarn looks purple, brown and anything except red?

Carrying touches of color from one block to another help it look like flames (to me).

I found an interesting partial skein of yellow, rust, and green. I hope it looks likr touches of green show through the flames. Long way to go. I am thinking it should get lighter as it goes higher to some light yellow with touches of red against a blue sky. We will see. The traveling vine pattern will help give the image of flames too.


----------



## eshlemania

triciad19 said:


> Thanks.
> I like the dark red too. Would you believe up close this yarn looks purple, brown and anything except red?
> 
> Carrying touches of color from one block to another help it look like flames (to me).
> 
> I found an interesting partial skein of yellow, rust, and green. I hope it looks likr touches of green show through the flames. Long way to go. I am thinking it should get lighter as it goes higher to some light yellow with touches of red against a blue sky. We will see. The traveling vine pattern will help give the image of flames too.


Isn't it just fun, trying out the colors and seeing what results, learning as we go? I like the idea of the higher it goes the lighter it gets. I realize now, that I said left when I posted and I was talking about the right side. Ha! It's all good.

You are both correct -- in flames the higher the flame the less strong the color -- so you could use a softern yarn with less brightness in the color.


----------



## tamarque

Tricia--much better. Crossing the colors over and the greater variety of color makes a much more sophisticated fabric. I like the spots of color added in. Way to go!

Ronie--you mentioned a way of carrying the yarns so a second color showed thru in an earlier comment. It wasn't clear to me --could you explain it or reference a link to check out?


----------



## Ronie

Tamaraque there is a method called 'Thrumming' it is done with roving and you knit 1 stitch while carrying the main color to the back as in floating the main color. The piece of roving is only about 3 inches long and is only for 1 stitch. I think for little sparkles of color we could do that also with our regular yarn. There would be ends to weave in but you wouldn't need a lot of it... and if the ends were left long enough weaving them in wouldn't be to much of a hassle


----------



## Ronie

Tricia that looks really interesting... I know the more you work it your creativity will continue to make it a great piece.. are you making it the scarf or is it a wall hanging... I think either one will be great.. I look forward to seeing more as it progresses...


----------



## Designer1234

I just downloaded #5303 and here is the pdf -- I think this is such a pretty jacket.


----------



## Ronie

http://knitlove.com/hane/
look at this scarf! it is a great one if we wanted to do it in different colors.. I think I would like to give this one a try


----------



## TLL

That scarf looks like it has a Japanese stitch that has caught my eye several times as I have searched through my pattern books recently. It would be fun to do.

I saved the jacket pattern also.


----------



## Ronie

That is such a pretty jacket Shirley... I can see I need to buy more paper!
Not easy when I have to travel miles to buy it at a decent price..  But I can't help myself right now.. I see so many beautiful patterns and I just want them all... !!!!


----------



## Normaedern

There are some great links here. I have really enjoyed catching up.
Tricia your colour experiments are great! I am so glad that the tests went OK, Shirley. I am going to do some colour knitting as life has got in the way of important thins...like knitting.


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
Thanks for the jacket pattern. Lovely!

Ronie,
That scarf looks pretty neat. It reminds me of Julie's Traveling Leaves. Probably need to see them together to see the diff.


----------



## triciad19

Ronie said:


> Tricia that looks really interesting... I know the more you work it your creativity will continue to make it a great piece.. are you making it the scarf or is it a wall hanging... I think either one will be great.. I look forward to seeing more as it progresses...


I was planning a scarf but it seems a bit wide. A wall hanging might be better. Then it would not need to be so long.


----------



## Designer1234

here are some more wonderful color combinations


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--thanx for the thrumming link. I did not understand that was what you were talking about. The video you sent is done very well and easy to see what is happening. I agree with you that novelty yarns could be incorporated into color and texture knitting--maybe done from the WS for RS texture.

That Hane scarf is a beauty.

Saw the sweater for Shirley's link on Knitting Daily yesterday. It is a beauty

Shirley--with skyscape colors as in your photos, no wonder your color inspiration is constantly renewed.


----------



## Ronie

I received this in my emails this morning I though it fit right in with color work  http://www.crochetme.com/blogs/how_to_crochet/archive/2014/06/19/tips-for-crocheting-in-color.aspx

YAY its my Friday  I plan on getting some things I have been working on finished up and trying to stay away from Knit Picks sale right now..  its so tempting but they seem to have a sale every month ....


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> I received this in my emails this morning I though it fit right in with color work  http://www.crochetme.com/blogs/how_to_crochet/archive/2014/06/19/tips-for-crocheting-in-color.aspx
> 
> YAY its my Friday  I plan on getting some things I have been working on finished up and trying to stay away from Knit Picks sale right now..  its so tempting but they seem to have a sale every month ....


Friday? it is only morning Friday even here?


----------



## jangmb

Lurker 2 said:


> Friday? it is only morning Friday even here?


I think it is "tongue in cheek" meaning this is "her Friday" and that she will have tomorrow off. One of those American Slang things.


----------



## Ronie

jangmb said:


> I think it is "tongue in cheek" meaning this is "her Friday" and that she will have tomorrow off. One of those American Slang things.


LOL your right!! I didn't even think about it...


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> I think it is "tongue in cheek" meaning this is "her Friday" and that she will have tomorrow off. One of those American Slang things.


Gotcha- it did cross my mind that it might have been such- the reference to being 'my Friday'!


----------



## jangmb

Lurker 2 said:


> Gotcha- it did cross my mind that it might have been such- the reference to being 'my Friday'!


Which is really your Friday LOL LOL. I have found the conversations from different parts of the globe to be fun and educational


----------



## Ronie

Lurker 2 said:


> Gotcha- it did cross my mind that it might have been such- the reference to being 'my Friday'!


Well my husband works 4-10hour days, and since I am my own boss I 'try' to arrange it so that I work the same hours and days as him. So Thursdays is 'Our Friday' LOL and since most of the men in the town work at the same plant that hubby does Thursdays are most everyone around here's Friday night too LOL


----------



## KittyChris

Ronie said:


> I received this in my emails this morning I though it fit right in with color work  http://www.crochetme.com/blogs/how_to_crochet/archive/2014/06/19/tips-for-crocheting-in-color.aspx
> 
> YAY its my Friday  I plan on getting some things I have been working on finished up and trying to stay away from Knit Picks sale right now..  its so tempting but they seem to have a sale every month ....


I like the colors in that striped sweater in your link Ronie. And the shawl reminded me of something I had seen someone wearing once. It was a granny squares type of thing, fashioned together in an open work or Lacey look like that shawl, but in a sweater that could be worn over a turtleneck. I searched for a pattern once and couldn't find something that I wanted. One day I'll have to figure it out on my own. Like Shirley does. I'll have to find a pattern and modify it to suit me. 
And I so fully understand about controlling the urge to look at what is on sale at KnitPicks. I have more than enough yarn to keep me occupied for a few months - probably really years. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Well my husband works 4-10hour days, and since I am my own boss I 'try' to arrange it so that I work the same hours and days as him. So Thursdays is 'Our Friday' LOL and since most of the men in the town work at the same plant that hubby does Thursdays are most everyone around here's Friday night too LOL


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

Designer1234 said:


> here are some more wonderful color combinations


Shirley, you have a gorgeous view of the sunset! I love the crochet flowers. 
Here is a picture of Sedona, AZ that I found on the web and I just love this


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> Shirley, you have a gorgeous view of the sunset! I love the crochet flowers.
> Here is a picture of Sedona, AZ that I found on the web and I just love this


WOW!!! Don't you just love sunsets? My daughter tells me that God is "romancing" me with them. I like that, that HE loves me (and not just me, obviously!) enough to bless me with such amazing views.  They are so inspiring.


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> WOW!!! Don't you just love sunsets? My daughter tells me that God is "romancing" me with them. I like that, that HE loves me (and not just me, obviously!) enough to bless me with such amazing views.  They are so inspiring.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Chris,
Love that sunset!!


----------



## jmai5421

KittyChris said:


> Shirley, you have a gorgeous view of the sunset! I love the crochet flowers.
> Here is a picture of Sedona, AZ that I found on the web and I just love this


Love Sedona and the Grand Canyon. DD lives in Chandler. We always manage to drive through Sedona and stop on our way from MN.


----------



## Normaedern

I love the sunsets too :thumbup: We get a westering sun over the sea here but I never seem to get a good photo :thumbdown:

I have always wanted to go to Sedona and the Grand Canyon...one day perhaps.


----------



## MarilynKnits

I finally figured out my camera, and modestly share the colors I put together to make a dead fish hat for a small boy

Marilyn -- designer here- don't be modest - it is a great fish hat!
nice to see you here friend!. I have been thinking about making one for my son and grand daughter as they are going out to BC fishing - not sure whether they would wear them though. Will show yours to them and see if they would. I really like them.

good job.


----------



## Normaedern

Wonderful but too lively colours for a *DEAD* fish :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful but too lively colours for a *DEAD* fish :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Excellent, Marilyn!!


----------



## tamarque

Love your colors MarilynKnits. The blue really moderates the sharpness of the yellow/purple combo. It gives it so much more life. Great work. Who was the lucky recipient?


----------



## TLL

MarilynKnits said:


> I finally figured out my camera, and modestly share the colors I put together to make a dead fish hat for a small boy.


Those colors are great! I like how you repeated the yellow in the center of the eyes and the checker pattern in the middle of the fish. Super!


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> Those colors are great! I like how you repeated the yellow in the center of the eyes and the checker pattern in the middle of the fish. Super!


I like how good we are now at seeing color and how it is used. Thanks, Shirley.

Getting ready for a trip to Chicago to spend with family this weekend. I will check in as I can. DD and I will be hitting the thrift store and maybe even a yarn store.


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> WOW!!! Don't you just love sunsets? My daughter tells me that God is "romancing" me with them. I like that, that HE loves me (and not just me, obviously!) enough to bless me with such amazing views.  They are so inspiring.


I love that!! what a wonderful way of looking at it.. and Sedona is one of the most beautiful places on earth.. lots of people migrate towards to Sedona for so many reasons.


----------



## Ronie

jmai5421 said:


> Love Sedona and the Grand Canyon. DD lives in Chandler. We always manage to drive through Sedona and stop on our way from MN.


I lived in Mesa and the funny thing is.. we never went to Sedona or the Grand Canyon..  when we were kids my parents took us to the Grand Canyon and if we went through Sedona then I was clueless. 

Love the fish hat.. do they take long to knit?? I have always wanted to do one but have had no one to knit one for...


----------



## MarilynKnits

tamarque said:


> Love your colors MarilynKnits. The blue really moderates the sharpness of the yellow/purple combo. It gives it so much more life. Great work. Who was the lucky recipient?


The four year old big brother to the new baby. I wanted him to have a special big brother present. Too many people fuss over the new baby and ignore the child who is old enough to know what is going on.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Ronie said:


> I lived in Mesa and the funny thing is.. we never went to Sedona or the Grand Canyon..  when we were kids my parents took us to the Grand Canyon and if we went through Sedona then I was clueless.
> 
> Love the fish hat.. do they take long to knit?? I have always wanted to do one but have had no one to knit one for...


Doesn't take that long. You start with 90 sts then after you get where I finished the second color start decreasing every so often. The only part I found tricky was knitting in the three fins. Took a couple of tries before I was happy at the way I picked up the stitches. The pattern I use is at

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php

Make one for yourself. At the least you wear it Halloween to greet the trick or treaters. At the best you have fun and wear it whenever it is cold out.


----------



## Lurker 2

MarilynKnits said:


> Doesn't take that long. You start with 90 sts then after you get where I finished the second color start decreasing every so often. The only part I found tricky was knitting in the three fins. Took a couple of tries before I was happy at the way I picked up the stitches. The pattern I use is at
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php
> 
> Make one for yourself. At the least you wear it Halloween to greet the trick or treaters. At the best you have fun and wear it whenever it is cold out.


My plan it to make one for my fisherman brother- just so many important WIP's at present in higher priority!!!!!


----------



## damemary

Great idea!



MarilynKnits said:


> The four year old big brother to the new baby. I wanted him to have a special big brother present. Too many people fuss over the new baby and ignore the child who is old enough to know what is going on.


----------



## sisu

I have looked at so many links, I am not sure who posted what. But I do love how I am seeing colors and color combinations all around me that I never really paid attention to. The sunset pictures are gorgeous and I do like that dead fish hat. I especially like the red lips!


----------



## Ronie

I might just give that a try.. I have a bag of yarn to be reclaimed that is nagging at me.. I could just use up a lot of that and have less to worry about.. LOL problem is its behind the couch so I don't see it all the time.. 
Thanks for the link.. and I'll look out for those fins


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> I like how good we are now at seeing color and how it is used. Thanks, Shirley.
> 
> Getting ready for a trip to Chicago to spend with family this weekend. I will check in as I can. DD and I will be hitting the thrift store and maybe even a yarn store.


Have fun, Bev!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> My plan it to make one for my fisherman brother- just so many important WIP's at present in higher priority!!!!!


Darowil did a workshop for the dead fish hats. They are easy and a quick knit.
Fun to put colors together from your left over stash. Do it between sweaters!


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I lived in Mesa and the funny thing is.. we never went to Sedona or the Grand Canyon..  when we were kids my parents took us to the Grand Canyon and if we went through Sedona then I was clueless.
> 
> Love the fish hat.. do they take long to knit?? I have always wanted to do one but have had no one to knit one for...


They don't take all that long to make. I did 8 of them before Christmas for my great nieces and nephews - granted, I didn't do much else either. :lol: But they were fun.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Darowil did a workshop for the dead fish hats. They are easy and a quick knit. Do it between sweaters!


I wish I could- but I have a couple of commissions to get out of the way first. I WILL get there for the dead fish hat, eventually- mmmm I am well aware of Darowil's class- just did not have the colours I wanted at the time- in a suitable weight- but I won't be 'magic looping' I like my trusty DPN's!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> They don't take all that long to make. I did 8 of them before Christmas for my great nieces and nephews - granted, I didn't do much else either. :lol: But they were fun.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits

Ronie said:


> I might just give that a try.. I have a bag of yarn to be reclaimed that is nagging at me.. I could just use up a lot of that and have less to worry about.. LOL problem is its behind the couch so I don't see it all the time..
> Thanks for the link.. and I'll look out for those fins


It is a quick project, a great stash buster, and a fun way to play with colors. Go for it.


----------



## Designer1234

MarilynKnits said:


> The four year old big brother to the new baby. I wanted him to have a special big brother present. Too many people fuss over the new baby and ignore the child who is old enough to know what is going on.


That is sooo important -- I did that with the older kids and I did it with my niece's children. I was an older child and I remember very well how I felt when a new baby arrived. He will love it that you made something special for him.

How many 'GC' have you got? son wonderful - I hope you live close to them.


----------



## Designer1234

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHWbKOta02M

Here is the link to the braided join which I personally like better than the Russian join* - certainly for any yarn heavy enough to be split. I will definitely use it for any worsted or sport weight yarn and will try it with sock yarn. Give it a try ladies.

On that same page there are lots of videos with helpful information different joins and different cast ons.


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHWbKOta02M
> 
> Here is the link to the braided join which I personally like better than the Russian join* - certainly for any yarn heavy enough to be split. I will definitely use it for any worsted or sport weight yarn and will try it with sock yarn. Give it a try ladies.
> 
> On that same page there are lots of videos with helpful information different joins and different cast ons.


Thank you, Shirley! They are helpful to see how different people tie different knots. Her method for the braided join works a whole lot better than what I came up with!


----------



## MarilynKnits

Designer1234 said:


> That is sooo important -- I did that with the older kids and I did it with my niece's children. I was an older child and I remember very well how I felt when a new baby arrived. He will love it that you made something special for him.
> 
> How many 'GC' have you got? son wonderful - I hope you live close to them.


I don't have any GC. My brother in law has enough for everybody in the family. He has a GGC now, too, a real cutie.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Designer1234 said:


> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHWbKOta02M
> 
> Here is the link to the braided join which I personally like better than the Russian join* - certainly for any yarn heavy enough to be split. I will definitely use it for any worsted or sport weight yarn and will try it with sock yarn. Give it a try ladies.
> 
> On that same page there are lots of videos with helpful information different joins and different cast ons.


That is the way I like to do it too. Thanks for sharing the set of videos.


----------



## tamarque

MarilynKnits--what a kind and thoughtful thing to do. Older sibs so ofen get forgotten in the excitement of a new baby.

combo russian join w/braid--maybe my brain is on overload, but how do you control the location of the join when changing colors, especially if he color change in in the middle of a row?


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I could- but I have a couple of commissions to get out of the way first. I WILL get there for the dead fish hat, eventually- mmmm I am well aware of Darowil's class- just did not have the colours I wanted at the time- in a suitable weight- but I won't be 'magic looping' I like my trusty DPN's!


DPN'S work. I use either which ever I locate first. I am not very organized and tend to have things all over, not in one location. A lot of them are on WIP'S.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> WOW!!! Don't you just love sunsets? My daughter tells me that God is "romancing" me with them. I like that, that HE loves me (and not just me, obviously!) enough to bless me with such amazing views.  They are so inspiring.


Toni, thanks for that. You brought a tear to my eye. I must have needed to hear that right now. Plus when I was in Sedona (many years ago) I cried. It is a special place.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHWbKOta02M
> 
> Here is the link to the braided join which I personally like better than the Russian join* - certainly for any yarn heavy enough to be split. I will definitely use it for any worsted or sport weight yarn and will try it with sock yarn. Give it a try ladies.
> 
> On that same page there are lots of videos with helpful information different joins and different cast ons.


I like that join. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> I like that join. Thanks for posting the link. How are you and Pat doing? Hope everything is good and the tests are OK. Praying for you guys.


We are hanging in there -- I finished a couple of tests a two part 
"myocardial Profussion test" two day test. It went okay but I am claustrophobic and the machine is like an MRI. I got through it . Pat is doing okay too.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> DPN'S work. I use either which ever I locate first. I am not very organized and tend to have things all over, not in one location. A lot of them are on WIP'S.


Me, too! :thumbup:

How are the water levels over your way, Jmai? We have quite a lot over here, especially on the way to Mankato. Whew!


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> Me, too! :thumbup:
> 
> How are the water levels over your way, Jmai? We have quite a lot over here, especially on the way to Mankato. Whew!


In Rochester, not too bad. There was a great flood in the 70's. That is when we spent a huge amount for a flood control project. It is paying off. I think you and Austin got more rain, more like 6+ inches. We got about 6. Byron and Kasson, not to far from us even got more rain. I have relatives in both cities.
Right now I am staying with my daughter while her husband is in Scotsdale,AZ(works for Mayo Clinic) and listening to her sump pump in the basement. Expensive system but sure glad they have it. Keeps everything dry.
She has MS and needs help morning and evening.
How close are you to Mankato? We went to MSU.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> In Rochester, not too bad. There was a great flood in the 70's. That is when we spent a huge amount for a flood control project. It is paying off. I think you and Austin got more rain, more like 6+ inches. We got about 6. Byron and Kasson, not to far from us even got more rain. I have relatives in both cities.
> Right now I am staying with my daughter while her husband is in Scotsdale,AZ(works for Mayo Clinic) and listening to her sump pump in the basement. Expensive system but sure glad they have it. Keeps everything dry.
> She has MS and needs help morning and evening.
> How close are you to Mankato? We went to MSU.


I am glad to hear things are under control there. :thumbup: We are an hour south of Mankato and half hour west of Albert Lea. We have gotten a lot of rain and wind, but there seems to be more water in those areas. We have had a LOT of wind. There have been many trees and power lines down. A local camp lost 15 trees. We have only a few branches down and a tiny little seepage in our basement. I am so grateful that is all we have had to deal with personally.


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> I am glad to hear things are under control there. :thumbup: We are an hour south of Mankato and half hour west of Albert Lea. We have gotten a lot of rain and wind, but there seems to be more water in those areas. We have had a LOT of wind. There have been many trees and power lines down. A local camp lost 15 trees. We have only a few branches down and a tiny little seepage in our basement. I am so grateful that is all we have had to deal with personally.


Glad you didn't get much in your home. How are the fields? I guess I worry a lot about the farmers since that is our food supply. Just returned from Farmers Market, my favorite place Saturday morning
The wind is bad too especially with the power lines. We had a couple of trees that went down across main thoroughfares. Luckily we didn't have any at our house, not even branches.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Glad you didn't get much in your home. How are the fields? I guess I worry a lot about the farmers since that is our food supply. Just returned from Farmers Market, my favorite place Saturday morning
> The wind is bad too especially with the power lines. We had a couple of trees that went down across main thoroughfares. Luckily we didn't have any at our house, not even branches.


Those downed trees are so dangerous. There is a lot of deep water in many fields. I hope it can drain off soon.


----------



## tamarque

You poor folk up north there. Sound like you are having a helluva weather system going. It finally stopped raining and we have had gorgeous weather this week. Hope all stay well and safe.


----------



## Ronie

I hope you all dry out and start to get some Summer like weather soon.. after the winter you all just had you deserve a great Summer.. 
We are so dry its scary  and windy. If the wind would die down it would be nicer...


----------



## TLL

It is scary when it is windy and dry. 

I am so amazed at the power of the water as it moves. So crazy. It was a beautiful day today. I got some weeding and pruning done. Those weeds sure like the rain.


----------



## Ronie

I'm glad it has gotten better.. We lived at the river in Eastern Oregon. And the river froze I didn't think much of it.. until it started to thaw and all that ice was breaking. I'll never forget the sound or what it looked like.. absolutely amazing.. your so right about how powerful it was.


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I'm glad it has gotten better.. We lived at the river in Eastern Oregon. And the river froze I didn't think much of it.. until it started to thaw and all that ice was breaking. I'll never forget the sound or what it looked like.. absolutely amazing.. your so right about how powerful it was.


The sound of ice breaking up is so unique also. I love to hear it when I can.


----------



## MarilynKnits

tamarque said:


> combo russian join w/braid--maybe my brain is on overload, but how do you control the location of the join when changing colors, especially if he color change in in the middle of a row?


I would love to know that as well. What I have done, not figuring out anything else that would work for me, is make the braided part with the new yarn and slid it to where I wanted to start the new yarn. Then it leaves me an end to weave in with the old yarn, but at least it is half the weaving.


----------



## tamarque

That is a good idea Marilynknits. I was thinking the same thing. Sometimes I pick up an end and knit it in on the next row if I can carry it up without being noticed.

Ice breaking. We have a small tributary to the Hudson in my area. I recall some really cold winters and then big winter thaws throughout the mid-80's+. The ice would break into huge cakes of ice, so thick. And then the freeze would return and these ice cakes would freeze in the most bizarre shapes. Sometimes it seemed to gaunt and eerie. But it was beautiful.


----------



## TLL

Speaking of shortrows and texture. Look what I just found on Ravelry!

...I can not get the picture to paste - It is a black and grey textured short row scarf. Very nice!


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
So glad you are getting through your tests. Hopefully, the results will be helpful to getting an even keel on your health again.

I will check out that Russian Join video when I can catch my breath. Just got back a little bit ago. 

I didn't get much knitting done on my color project this weekend. I found my one color, which is a cobweb weight, just too small to be doubled and tripled enough to go with the rest of the weights. Need to get to the LYS tomorrow.  However, I did get a sample knit up with all the colors in it for the sunset part and worked some of the colors together for transitioning etc.

I am actually thinking of making an infinity scarf with these colors in this way. I really loved how the sample turned out.


----------



## jmai5421

eshlemania said:


> Shirley,
> So glad you are getting through your tests. Hopefully, the results will be helpful to getting an even keel on your health again.
> 
> I will check out that Russian Join video when I can catch my breath. Just got back a little bit ago.
> 
> I didn't get much knitting done on my color project this weekend. I found my one color, which is a cobweb weight, just too small to be doubled and tripled enough to go with the rest of the weights. Need to get to the LYS tomorrow.  However, I did get a sample knit up with all the colors in it for the sunset part and worked some of the colors together for transitioning etc.
> 
> I am actually thinking of making an infinity scarf with these colors in this way. I really loved how the sample turned out.


Love your sample and the colors. I think an infinity scarf would look great.


----------



## TLL

Bev, your colors and transitions are great! I like the silver mixed through there.  An infinity scarf would be beautiful.


----------



## Ronie

That is a great idea Marilyn it sure would help!!
Bev that looks really nice. I can see that in a cowel too! I have my color play that I did sitting here next to the computer and now that it has been done for a week or so I see it totally differently and I really like it! its hard for me when I am so close to it.. 
that sounds eerie Tamaraque.. I worked in a electronics firm that was by a creek and there were times when the vapors would rise and it looked like a horror movie!


----------



## tamarque

Bev--having that little bit of white or silver interspersed among the rows is an excellent method of tying in all the colors. It is so subtle but has a big impact.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Bev, your colors flow so nicely. I get the impression of a rosy sunset moving to the dark sky then a sunny new day. The idea of an infinity cowl is perfect for the theme I saw. Lovely and subtle.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks all. The color that is used to blend from one color to another is a lavender. And I also used my silk yarn that way in part of it. I was trying to keep the color changes from being too stark.

 You really achieved a wonderful result. i like the color the way you have kept it soft. You certainly are getting a good grasp of what we are talking about. The best way to learn something is jump in with both feet and TRY! You will be really happy with this project. make sure you post when it is finished.


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. The color that is used to blend from one color to another is a lavender. And I also used my silk yarn that way in part of it. I was trying to keep the color changes from being too stark.


And you did it very well!


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, those colours work so well. I love how they merge one from another


----------



## tamarque

Just found some old photos--mainly baby things. Not the free wheeling color that people with which people here are playing, but just examples of use of strong color in baby items. All designs are mine. Hope you like them


----------



## eshlemania

Tamarque,
I love them. They are all gorgeous uses of color. Thank you for sharing. 

 I love both of them Tamarque. You do great work. thanks for showing your wonderful work


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Tamarque,
> I love them. They are all gorgeous uses of color. Thank you for sharing.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Maltova

Hi! I'm new here & just got to know of this. I love colour work & have done some. The examples here are inspiring! 
Attaching some of my colour work here Knitting & crochet


----------



## jmai5421

Love the patterns and especially the colors. Love the last vest. So colorful. Thank you for sharing, Tamarque.


----------



## jmai5421

Maltova said:


> Hi! I'm new here & just got to know of this. I love colour work & have done some. The examples here are inspiring!
> Attaching some of my colour work here Knitting & crochet


Beautiful color work. I love all of them. The knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Maltova

Thanks for the kind words. I learnt from 'lurking' here


----------



## eshlemania

Maltova,
Beautiful colorwork. I especially love the baby blanket.


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning everyone!! I didn't make it in here yesterday but it looks like it was pretty quiet.
Tamaraque those are very inspiring.. I love the colors you chose and am impressed that they are one of a kind! I admire someone who can wing it! LOL I'm not there yet and I wonder if I ever will be  I like the turquois on the best 

Maltova, thanks for joining in and sharing your work! that last picture of the vest is very pretty. I hope you will join the conversation and share some more


----------



## Maltova

eshlemania said:


> Maltova,
> Beautiful colorwork. I especially love the baby blanket.


So glad you like it. That was inspired by the one on ravelry


----------



## tamarque

Color has so many uses and can be expressed in so many ways.
I also posted a couple of crochet pieces on the Texture conversation but they could just as well been posted here about color.

Maltova--no need to lurk. Your work is excellent and we all profit from the sharing of our experiences


----------



## damemary

I love them. Great use of color. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## damemary

Thanks for sharing. Wow!


----------



## Normaedern

Maltova said:


> Hi! I'm new here & just got to know of this. I love colour work & have done some. The examples here are inspiring!
> Attaching some of my colour work here Knitting & crochet


Love your colour work. My favourite is Noah's Ark :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy

I found this site & every time I get a newsletter I want to hug myself. It's all in French, but you don't need to know French to understand THIS language!

http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com/2014/03/decembre-avant-paques.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Tricotcolor+%28Tricotcolor%29

*it is a glorious site - at the very bottom you can translate the whole thing to English! I just did and am bookmarking this site*.


----------



## Normaedern

Stephhy said:


> I found this site & every time I get a newsletter I want to hug myself. It's all in French, but you don't need to know French to understand THIS language!
> 
> http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com/2014/03/decembre-avant-paques.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Tricotcolor+%28Tricotcolor%29


Wonderful and loads of ideas for palettes. It allowed me to translate the page, too. Just as well as my French is "schoolgirl" and that was a long time ago!


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, my, Stephhy,
What a feast for the eyes-color and texture. WOW! Thanks for sharing. Just signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## Ronie

Stephhy said:


> I found this site & every time I get a newsletter I want to hug myself. It's all in French, but you don't need to know French to understand THIS language!
> 
> http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com/2014/03/decembre-avant-paques.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Tricotcolor+%28Tricotcolor%29


I love that site!!! and her creations are so colorful and a mix of roving, knitting, crochet.. I'm sure she tied some knots like in macramé also .. I'd love to take a peek at her stash!!! LOL

SCROLL TO THE BOTTOM OF THE ARTICLE AND CHANGE IT TO ENGLISH! It works really well. This site is unbelievable. She sure knows her color!


----------



## MarilynKnits

Stephhy said:


> I found this site & every time I get a newsletter I want to hug myself. It's all in French, but you don't need to know French to understand THIS language!
> 
> http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com/2014/03/decembre-avant-paques.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Tricotcolor+%28Tricotcolor%29


What a beautiful and inspiring site. I clicked to subscribe in English. Thank you for letting us know about it.


----------



## TLL

Stephhy said:


> I found this site & every time I get a newsletter I want to hug myself. It's all in French, but you don't need to know French to understand THIS language!
> 
> http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com/2014/03/decembre-avant-paques.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Tricotcolor+%28Tricotcolor%29


What an incredible find! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

I cannot believe that I forgot about this workshop! I guess better late than never! So far I am totally impressed.


----------



## eshlemania

MarilynKnits said:


> What a beautiful and inspiring site. I clicked to subscribe in English. Thank you for letting us know about it.


How did you do that??? I would love to have it in ENglish. All you have to do is click on English on the Google translate at the bottom and the whole site is changed to English. Woohoo!


----------



## tamarque

Interesting site. That woman is definitely not shy about color (LOL).


----------



## Designer1234

I hope all you color people are also joining into the texture conversation which is now open. just go to the section heading at the top or bottom of this page (on the same line as the page numbers) and click on it.* then scroll down to #59 Conversation about Texture. It is another really interesting thread - at least it seems to be to me. Check it out!*


----------



## triciad19

Shirley, I am here but nearly drowning in projects. Needing three prayer shawls by Sunday. I am about ready to switch to crochet for speed. I am reading and hope to try some things. Right now I am knitting with various colors of yarn and getting new colors if seen from a distance.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Love the patterns and especially the colors. Love the last vest. So colorful. Thank you for sharing, Tamarque.


 I think your work is outstanding -- welcome to our conversation - I hope you will join in and help us in this discussion. nice to see you here


----------



## jmai5421

This is a web site I found for color. I think it will really help me

*http://kuler.adobe.com/explore/newest*

I hope it works. it sure gives you a variety of ideas- How do you think you would use it? would you pick out one of the cards to design something? Very interesting  I just went back and fooled around with it - you can change the shading of the basic colors which would be helpful. i am going to file it as it could come in handy. interesting.


----------



## Ronie

jmai5421 that is a very interesting site. We have seen some that are similar. Now that we are well into this conversation with color those strips of colors make more sense


----------



## jmai5421

jmai5421 said:


> This is a web site I found for color. I think it will really help me
> 
> *http://kuler.adobe.com/explore/newest*
> 
> I hope it works. it sure gives you a variety of ideas- How do you think you would use it? would you pick out one of the cards to design something? Very interesting  I just went back and fooled around with it - you can change the shading of the basic colors which would be helpful. i am going to file it as it could come in handy. interesting.


I would pick out one of the cards and use those colors.
It would give you lots of choices and some of them are very nice


----------



## Designer1234

A friend of mine who has taught a class and has been working on a wonderful lapghan just posted this in the Texture Conversation and it belongs here to. Gwen who is one of my Knitting tea party friends made this wonderful lapghan . A picture belongs here too. 

I just love the colors she used-- it is wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## jmai5421

Love the colors too! And all the texture.


----------



## jangmb

I am probably missing a few posts so please know that if you are not mentioned here that I DID see your work and comments but am so far behind that I may not remember everything.

The site you referred us to  jmai5421  is a great site for color ideas also.

Your lapghan  Gwen  is eye popping. Anyone who uses this lapghan will have no choice but to be cheered up!!!

 Bev , your designing adventures have turned into a great use of colors - your transitions make good movement.

 Tamarque , I love your sweaters! My favorite is the red (or is it burnt orange?) one. But then, I would have been happy for my kids to have worn any of them.

 Maltova] , thanks for showing your nice sweaters. They are very cute, your work is great.

It is certainly helpful for ideas to see what all the others in this group have done. Some are eye popping, some are soothing, some for people who look better in warm colors and again for those who do better with cool colors. Some for energy and some for serenity. All very helpful and instructive.


----------



## TLL

Good Morning, yesterday I received an email from Jackie E-S/Heartstrings. She creates with lace and beads. She shows a photo of an Old Shale type stitch pattern with alternate rows of color, then incorporates beads in certain places. I think this is one of the few I have seen that mixes colors of yarns in a project and not just tonal yarns. It looks very nice. I have been trying to figure out how to get nice joins in lace with bigger chunks of color in a shawl or scarf. For example, in a square Estonian style scarf with an edge, a large border, a main body, and the separating garter stitch frames. The edge is knitted separately, that is easy to do in a different color. The rest looks like it grows together. I can imagine a beautiful scarf in multiple colors, but am getting hung up in the logistics of it. Help!  I would appreciate your thoughts on this. Thank you, Shirley!


----------



## eshlemania

I love the lapghan! The colors and textures are so rich.


----------



## Poor Purl

tamarque said:


> Just found some old photos--mainly baby things. Not the free wheeling color that people with which people here are playing, but just examples of use of strong color in baby items. All designs are mine. Hope you like them


Tamarque, those baby items are just adorable. I think babies like strong colors.


----------



## Poor Purl

Maltova - I love your children's items. You certainly like color.


----------



## Poor Purl

Fiesta yarns is giving the pattern away free until June 29.

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1933/rolling_waves/

The colors are all from one ball of yarn.


----------



## Designer1234

TLL said:


> Good Morning, yesterday I received an email from Jackie E-S/Heartstrings. She creates with lace and beads. She shows a photo of an Old Shale type stitch pattern with alternate rows of color, then incorporates beads in certain places. I think this is one of the few I have seen that mixes colors of yarns in a project and not just tonal yarns. It looks very nice. I have been trying to figure out how to get nice joins in lace with bigger chunks of color in a shawl or scarf. For example, in a square Estonian style scarf with an edge, a large border, a main body, and the separating garter stitch frames. The edge is knitted separately, that is easy to do in a different color. The rest looks like it grows together. I can imagine a beautiful scarf in multiple colors, but am getting hung up in the logistics of it. Help!  I would appreciate your thoughts on this. Thank you, Shirley!


I am not sure if I understand exactly what you are saying so I drew a little example -- if it is correct I will tell you how I would do it.


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure if I understand exactly what you are saying so I drew a little example -- if it is correct I will tell you how I would do it.


That is really close, Shirley.

It is: lace edge (knitted separately), garter stitch (approx. 1"), large border pattern, garter stitch (approx. 1"), then the body in the center.

Thank you.


----------



## Ronie

I think the only way to make that work Toni is if you made a small dresser scarf similar to the shawl you are talking about and played with it.. boy you would need a lot of life lines.. the good news is you would get very good at knitting around them! ( I struggle knitting the row after a life line )


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I think the only way to make that work Toni is if you made a small dresser scarf similar to the shawl you are talking about and played with it.. boy you would need a lot of life lines.. the good news is you would get very good at knitting around them! ( I struggle knitting the row after a life line )


That's a good idea, Ronie. I always want to dive into the deep end and make the big project first. I am realizing that more and more as we have these discussions. Small is good. The row after the life line is challenging - I think that is why I avoid them. :| And why my LF is sitting where I left it after my oops.  I will get this little guernsey done and then I can focus more on this color fun. I am almost done! It has been a wonderful study in texture.  I appreciate that little purl stitch like I never did before. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

TLL said:


> That's a good idea, Ronie. I always want to dive into the deep end and make the big project first. I am realizing that more and more as we have these discussions. Small is good. The row after the life line is challenging - I think that is why I avoid them. :| And why my LF is sitting where I left it after my oops.  I will get this little guernsey done and then I can focus more on this color fun. I am almost done! It has been a wonderful study in texture.  I appreciate that little purl stitch like I never did before. :thumbup:


To be honest I am not much help to you . I am not a lace knitter for one thing. I would also suggest that you do something simpler for your first colored lace. Maybe find an 'easy ' pattern. You need to be sure how to join color in lace. I hope that the braided join will work but it is something I would look at - maybe a lace knitter has posted about joining colors on lace. Once you are sure how to do that then you could do a beautifjul shawl with pattern and maybe one or two colors. This one looks quite involved for a first try at color. I am not saying don't do it but it would be better in my opinion to walk before you run. I am sorry I am not more help. If I was a lace knitter (which I am not) I would use two colors and have them very close in color and then another with a bit more color - except for depth of color and use intarsia and make one corner one shade and the rest another. Just my thoughts. It would be a good way to get used to joining two colors and working two colors in intarsia as well.

Let us know what you decide to do. Shirley


----------



## Ronie

I think in a lace weight yarn it is easier (for me) to do the magic knot. It blends in with the stitches and doesn't show.. there isn't really enough strands for the Russian Join and I found that I just couldn't get the braid tight enough to stay put no matter how many inches I braided.. I am sure that there are more talented people than me that haven't a problem with any of them.. actually Toni if you were using wool you could do a spit join.. its the beauty of wool 
I know what you mean about wanting to go big first try out.. I find it easier to accept the practice first if I can couple it all with something I can use too. like a pillow or table topper.. 

I think the magic knot may work much better with lace yarn -- I actually never thought of that I do like the braided join for heavier yarn -- in fact I just did one on a project I am knitting. -- thanks Roni.


----------



## tamarque

I think the braided russian join will take care of one color easily. The other color will have to be carefully woven in to the row of the same color. Yarns that can felt themselves together are easier than silky or smooth yarns that can slip on each other. Don't really think I am saying anything new. It really is just a situation of attaching a new strand to the work. If you cannot do the braided russian join to your satisfaction, then simply add the new color and weave the tails. The issue with lace is that some lace stitches are so open that it is hard to get the new strand fixed well w/o being noticed. At least that is the dilemma I have faced.

 I used the magic knot for a whole Coat of many colors and I have never had a problem with the yarn separating. YOu just have to make absolutely sure that you are doing it properly. I have always worried that it might separate down the road -- I like the braided join but I would think it would depend on the yarn, the place where you are joining and other things.

We must, I guess, use whatever works for each of us. this discussion has been helpful as it has drawn the problem to our attention. Thanks for all the input.

This is a good conversation all around. yeah!


----------



## Normaedern

Thanks for the conversation as it has helped me get my head round a few things that have been niggling at me. More things to plan!
I have to knit VERY slowly the row after a lifeline :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for the conversation as it has helped me get my head round a few things that have been niggling at me. More things to plan!
> I have to knit VERY slowly the row after a lifeline :thumbdown:


I have not yet attempted to learn how to lay a lifeline- our circulars don't come with the appropriate hole- and I would only need it where I have yarn overs- finding careful 'tinking' my solution so far.


----------



## KittyChris

I use dental floss for my life lines, that is when I do use them....it is so thin that it doesn't get in the way much. 
Here is a colorful dishcloth/ pot holder. that came in my LYS newsletter. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-potholders


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> I use dental floss for my life lines, that is when I do use them....it is so thin that it doesn't get in the way much.
> Here is a colorful dishcloth/ pot holder. that came in my LYS newsletter.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-potholders


I've heard good and bad report of dental floss! (for lifelines)


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not yet attempted to learn how to lay a lifeline- our circulars don't come with the appropriate hole- and I would only need it where I have yarn overs- finding careful 'tinking' my solution so far.


My lace circulars don't have holes so I am reduced to using a needle! I found I needed lifelines in my last shawl as the "five out of five stitches" just laddered down :evil: 
Most of the time I tink happily away. DH is fascinated by us doing that :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> My lace circulars don't have holes so I am reduced to using a needle! I found I needed lifelines in my last shawl as the "five out of five stitches" just laddered down :evil:
> Most of the time I tink happily away. DH is fascinated by us doing that :roll:


Maybe I will feel the need when eventually I attempt the nupp!


----------



## eshlemania

Chris,
Love the potholder.

Norma,
I have heard that dental floss can cut the yarn. I am glad you haven't had that trouble.


Julie,
I need a lifeline when doing lace, especially with nupps. LDLD


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Chris,
> Love the potholder.
> 
> Norma,
> I have heard that dental floss can cut the yarn. I am glad you haven't had that trouble.
> 
> Julie,
> I need a lifeline when doing lace, especially with nupps. LDLD


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

I agree that this discussion on joining new yarns is a great one.. I really think that we should use the appropriate join for the specific kind of yarn.. I tried to do just one and ALL my yarns and it just didn't work very well 

Julie I have the holes for my life line but I still prefer to use a tapestry needle. I can go around all my stitch markers that way. I need both life line and stitch markers when I knit lace.. But I have to tell you some times I think I can get by with out the life line and have done some pretty tricky tinking LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> I agree that this discussion on joining new yarns is a great one.. I really think that we should use the appropriate join for the specific kind of yarn.. I tried to do just one and ALL my yarns and it just didn't work very well
> 
> Julie I have the holes for my life line but I still prefer to use a tapestry needle. I can go around all my stitch markers that way. I need both life line and stitch markers when I knit lace.. But I have to tell you some times I think I can get by with out the life line and have done some pretty tricky tinking LOL


I have really the experience of only one major sized shawl- based on Shetland designs- my other attempts have got lost along the years- sadly. I have had some beautiful yarns to work with- but cannot locate them in the muddle of my box room. I have always relied on 'reading ' the design- Joy in Goulburn has promised to give me a lesson in Nupps when I am staying with her in October- I have chickened out so far!


----------



## jangmb

KittyChris said:


> I use dental floss for my life lines, that is when I do use them....it is so thin that it doesn't get in the way much.
> Here is a colorful dishcloth/ pot holder. that came in my LYS newsletter.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-potholders


Nice piece, KittyChris. I used dental floss a couple of time but will not use it again. After using a smooth yarn for a lifeline works better for me. No drag on the yarn and no fear of dental floss cutting the yarn.

I also use a tapestry needle for my lifelines. I use the circular needles for lace knitting so when I put a life line in - I move the yarn to the cable which leaves plenty of room to quickly and easily add the lifeline. When knitting lace I also use stitch markers. Much less tinking and frogging for me - but you know, we are all different


----------



## Ronie

Same here Jan... I just don't like to fuss with the stitch markers so using the tapestry needle works for me.. its fast easy and I'm ready to go in no time..


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Same here Jan... I just don't like to fuss with the stitch markers so using the tapestry needle works for me.. its fast easy and I'm ready to go in no time..


I have found crochet thread to work well for me for the lifelines. It is a slightly different weight from the lace yarn, then I do not have to worry about it cutting the yarn either. Using the tapestry needle is so good to get around all of the stitch markers instead of going through them like when the new lifeline is attached to the needle. 

So, when I went diving into the deep end with the color challenge, I used mostly fingering weight yarns. The braided Russian join worked well when I added to the same color. The magic knot worked better when I was finished with a color and changing to a complete different one. I did weave in a bunch of ends on the back also.

For the Estonian lace question, would it get too heavy if 2 colors were blended in the garter stitch frames? To use these transitions from one color to another? As in going from the border to the center body?


----------



## Ronie

Wow!!! Toni!!! I love that! I love the different stitch patterns and color changes... that is terrific and I'm sure had your mind working overtime to get it all right!! 

I think that borders need to be a bit heavier so that the shawl or poncho will have some weight to it.. if your using sock weight or lace weight it really won't make a difference. I don't think anyway.. you could try it and see!


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> So, when I went diving into the deep end with the color challenge, I used mostly fingering weight yarns. The braided Russian join worked well when I added to the same color. The magic knot worked better when I was finished with a color and changing to a complete different one. I did weave in a bunch of ends on the back also.


Toni, 
I love your lace colorwork. Gorgeous. Way to jump in the deep end. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Toni,
> I love your lace colorwork. Gorgeous. Way to jump in the deep end.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Bev and Ronie. I am thinking this will be a scarf and used the wonderful Winter's Mirage edge. It totally makes sense to use a heavier edge for a larger garment. The beads, representing stars, are supposed to add some of that weight. That was the idea anyway. I sure appreciate your thoughts. This has been an interesting project, for sure!


----------



## tamarque

Toni- thought i recognized the bottom lace on it. by jove, i think you've got it. terrific color work. keep playing with it.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Toni- thought i recognized the bottom lace on it. by jove, i think you've got it. terrific color work. keep playing with it.


Thank you, tamarque. I think I will.  I can't wait to get an Estonian Lace project with a pansy pattern and colors figured out. One step at a time.


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> Thank you, Bev and Ronie. I am thinking this will be a scarf and used the wonderful Winter's Mirage edge. It totally makes sense to use a heavier edge for a larger garment. The beads, representing stars, are supposed to add some of that weight. That was the idea anyway. I sure appreciate your thoughts. This has been an interesting project, for sure!


That is lovely. Very inventive :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> I have found crochet thread to work well for me for the lifelines. It is a slightly different weight from the lace yarn, then I do not have to worry about it cutting the yarn either. Using the tapestry needle is so good to get around all of the stitch markers instead of going through them like when the new lifeline is attached to the needle.
> 
> So, when I went diving into the deep end with the color challenge, I used mostly fingering weight yarns. The braided Russian join worked well when I added to the same color. The magic knot worked better when I was finished with a color and changing to a complete different one. I did weave in a bunch of ends on the back also.
> 
> For the Estonian lace question, would it get too heavy if 2 colors were blended in the garte stitch frames? To use these transitions from one color to another? As in going from the border to the center body?


Beautiful lace work!


----------



## TLL

Thank you, Norma and jmai! It was/is quite the education.


----------



## Poor Purl

Toni, that is awe-inspiring.


----------



## TLL

Poor Purl said:


> Toni, that is awe-inspiring.


Thank you.  I hope you have been able to give some of this color work a go. It is quite fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl

TLL said:


> Thank you.  I hope you have been able to give some of this color work a go. It is quite fun. :thumbup:


Unfortunately, I haven't - my knitting time has been reduced lately. But I'm reading and watching and who knows, one day I might do it.


----------



## TLL

Poor Purl said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't - my knitting time has been reduced lately. But I'm reading and watching and who knows, one day I might do it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

I am hoping to finish up my color/texture work today.. We do very little on Sunday's and our dinner is all cooked for us.. no fuss there  so I am going to really work hard to finish it.. I am going to make it into a bag or tote!! It is being made up as I go.. and I'm glad it is taking me some time because I can think it out a bit more carefully


----------



## eshlemania

I am hoping to finish my sunset part today. It has been a struggle this week deciding what to do. I am frogging back a bit then, then putting on the finishing touches. My night sky is going to be easy. I have decided against the star stitch. I don't think it will be heavy enough for the rest of the scarf. I am going to do Shirley's texture thing with garter, stockenette and seed. Since the color is going to be so dark, I was thinking that the different textures would give the eye something different to look at. Going to try some samples to see.


----------



## tamarque

Bev--some cables might also work for texture


----------



## eshlemania

Ooo, I'll have to think about that Tamarque. Not sure if I will do that or not. I will have to see how my sample goes. I'm really liking how it is turning out. The lovely thing about the night sky, it that it will be all one yarn with some stars and a moon put on after. So it will go fast.


----------



## Ronie

That sounds beautiful Bev.. I love your idea for the stars and the moon.. 
I have mine done and off the needles.. I'm blocking it a little.. so that its square. I want to do some embellishments too but I have to give it some thought. I need to live with it for a while and see what pops into my mind.. Some things I designed to be added to after wards. I think I'll do some crochet bits for some of it


----------



## eshlemania

Well, here is the finish of the thunderstorm with a pink sky beyond and a tree being struck by lightning. Then the sunset. I am not quite pleased with how the sunset turned out, but I have just finished it and like you, Ronie, must live with it for awhile. And it is my first attempt. The beginning of a long journey. 

Then the sample of my night sky texture. I am loving how this is turning out. The picture does not show the richness of the color, it is darker. 

My DH says I what I am doing is like writing an essay, an experiment, and exploration - finding out what can be done. He says I must always keep this to remind myself. I think he's sweet.


----------



## Ronie

I love that Bev and yes he is sweet!!! Its so nice when they other half's take an interest in what we are doing 

I love your clouds.. and how they have curl's in them!!! This scarf will be amazing and I bet you get a ton of compliments on it 

Oh I used some yarn the color of your night sky in mine too.. my yarn was a universal yarn..


----------



## tamarque

Very interesting Bev. Love the earth colors that morph into sky. I do like the stitch textures for your night sky. The variegated yarn adds richness to the texture.


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Well, here is the finish of the thunderstorm with a pink sky beyond and a tree being struck by lightning. Then the sunset. I am not quite pleased with how the sunset turned out, but I have just finished it and like you, Ronie, must live with it for awhile. And it is my first attempt. The beginning of a long journey.
> 
> Then the sample of my night sky texture. I am loving how this is turning out. The picture does not show the richness of the color, it is darker.
> 
> My DH says I what I am doing is like writing an essay, an experiment, and exploration - finding out what can be done. He says I must always keep this to remind myself. I think he's sweet.


That is lovely and very creative. My scarf is nearly finished but isn't as nice. I will post soon.


----------



## eshlemania

Very nice color here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269178-1.html


----------



## TLL

Nice, Bev! I really like the combinations of color and textures you are putting together. They tell a wonderful story. :thumbup: That is so great that your DH is so supportive and observant.


----------



## Ronie

Yes I agree her bags are very colorful... I love to see them.. She just took a simple tote and has made several stunning totes all with the use of fabric and color


----------



## tamarque

There truly are such wonderfully talented and creative people on KP!


----------



## TNS

I've finally started on the colour exercise, taking pink as my challenge- not a favourite of mine. I've used grass green and a beige as the other two colours, tried lots of small swatches and finally ended with this which is intended to be a skinny scarf. Not really sure I like it...


----------



## MarilynKnits

TNS said:


> I've finally started on the colour exercise, taking pink as my challenge- not a favourite of mine. I've used grass green and a beige as the other two colours, tried lots of small swatches and finally ended with this which is intended to be a skinny scarf. Not really sure I like it...


Very inventive marriage of colors. The chevron pattern is an interesting and challenging way to make the colors flow. Think of how it will brighten a black, navy, or brown garment.


----------



## eshlemania

MarilynKnits said:


> Very inventive marriage of colors. The chevron pattern is an interesting and challenging way to make the colors flow. Think of how it will brighten a black, navy, or brown garment.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Looks really very good Bev. Will go with lots of neutrals.


----------



## Ronie

TNS those are the same colors I used to begin with  only diff is your pink is a pretty one.. mine was a bright neon one.. YUCK!! then I had some Neon Orange.. even more YUCK and it seems that the green and beige toned them down so much that they really weren't bad 
I love how your shades of the same colors works.. not over bright and it doesn't scream.. here comes a pink scarf LOL although I unlike you really like pink!! I'm a Pink and Blue girl.. and all variations  At least that is what my closet tells me 

Oh that would be a fun exercise.. take a close up (not too close) of our closets so that the only thing that shows is the clothes hanging, no shoes or shelves.. just the colors we use most often...


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> I've finally started on the colour exercise, taking pink as my challenge- not a favourite of mine. I've used grass green and a beige as the other two colours, tried lots of small swatches and finally ended with this which is intended to be a skinny scarf. Not really sure I like it...


I like that color combination and have used in in a pullover which turned out really well. I think you did a good job! Way to go!


----------



## Designer1234

Here is a link to a video on Intarsia - thought you might like to check it out. It is the larger intarsia blocks - the kind I do.

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/intarsia.htm


----------



## TNS

eshlemania said:


> Well, here is the finish of the thunderstorm with a pink sky beyond and a tree being struck by lightning. Then the sunset. I am not quite pleased with how the sunset turned out, but I have just finished it and like you, Ronie, must live with it for awhile. And it is my first attempt. The beginning of a long journey.
> 
> Then the sample of my night sky texture. I am loving how this is turning out. The picture does not show the richness of the color, it is darker.
> 
> My DH says I what I am doing is like writing an essay, an experiment, and exploration - finding out what can be done. He says I must always keep this to remind myself. I think he's sweet.


This looks really amazing, quite a powerful combination of colour and shapes, and I do love the way you have melded the sunset glow with the thunder storm and lightening!

And thanks for your kind comments on my baby steps. I'm way behind you on putting it all into practice, but excited to find out what's possible.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> I like that color combination and have used in in a pullover which turned out really well. I think you did a good job! Way to go!


Thanks so much, Shirley. I'm really interested in what's going on here and in the texture discussion, but find it much more difficult to put into practice than to know about in theory! Just needs a bit more practice, I guess!


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> Well, here is the finish of the thunderstorm with a pink sky beyond and a tree being struck by lightning. Then the sunset. I am not quite pleased with how the sunset turned out, but I have just finished it and like you, Ronie, must live with it for awhile. And it is my first attempt. The beginning of a long journey.
> 
> Then the sample of my night sky texture. I am loving how this is turning out. The picture does not show the richness of the color, it is darker.
> 
> My DH says I what I am doing is like writing an essay, an experiment, and exploration - finding out what can be done. He says I must always keep this to remind myself. I think he's sweet.


You and I are lucky to have husbands who 'understand' what you are striving for and applaud you for it. I really do like what you have done -- Like the second one too. I like your sunset very much. It should be kept -- hang it up in your bed room or anywhere where you can see it from a distance -- it will look different a few feet away. Looking at any thing including a sweater up close doesn't give you the real idea of what it looks like. look at it for a couple of days.

I used to put my paintings on a landing that I could see from my dish sinks for about 4 days and look at it every time it came into view. I saw the good things and the things I didn't like. I did that with my quilted wall hangings too. It really works.


----------



## triciad19

Here are the three prayer shawls. Thought you might like to see the colors and how they change as the yarns are changed.


----------



## eshlemania

Wow, Tricia,
they are lovely. Lots of work there. You are a prolific knitter.

Shirley,
Thank you for your encouragement. You give that to all of us. We just needed someone to say "It's ok to try it. Go ahead. Here's some ways you might wish to go." 

We are both lucky with our DH then. Actually, this is really the first time he made a comment like this. He loves what I knit, but I think he understands what it means to go away from a pattern and do your own thing. 

I must confess, I did some changing on my sunset. The lavender accents at the bottom of the blue and top of the pink, just looked like scribbles to me. I had to get rid of them. I added a purple there. I like it a lot better. It feels more complete. A few more accents and I will move on to my night sky.


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Tricia,
> they are lovely. Lots of work there. You are a prolific knitter.


The first two are homespun using left over balls of yarn. When a ball ended I joined another for one strand. I tried to keep the other strand the same all the way through or change it in a different spot to make gradual color changes.

The bottom one is worsted weight but it has a scrappy look with a color repeated every few rows to help tie it together.


----------



## Ronie

Tricia those turned out very pretty and the one we see a full view of looks so comfortable.. Thanks for sharing 

Bev your just putting on the finishing touch's ... its not done until you declare it done until then you can change it any way that pleases you... LOL

Shirley I do that too.. step away and glance at it when I pass by.. I have painted a sign for my husband and its just missing something.. so I try this and that..  its fun to play with.. also with my quilts I had a stair case that had a railing where I could hang them over the edge and stand back.. they would stay there for as long at it took.. normally not long  I could spend hours and hours sewing taking breaks only to cook dinner.. then right back at it..


----------



## TLL

Shirley, your finished sweater looks wonderful on you! The colors are so good. Your face simply glows. 

Tricia, your shawls are wonderful! I especially like the fuller view of the middle photo. Great perspective, but the close ups of the colors are enlightening. Thank you!

TNS - more practice and be brave (this includes me!) You can do it!


----------



## tamarque

Shirley--that sweater is totally you! Colors are great on you. Love that neckline. Works perfectly.

Tricia--there is a softness to the homespun yarn pieces as opposed to what you call 'scrappy.' but there is a place for that kind of splash of bright color, too. Well done.


----------



## triciad19

Thank you. Glad you like them. 

The first and third are lapghans or lap robes or throws. Everyone has a different name for them. As you can see the middle is a triangle shawl started center back at the neck and increases cause the as you knit down both sides. To see in on the needles you would not realize it is forming a triangle.


----------



## Normaedern

triciad19 said:


> Here are the three prayer shawls. Thought you might like to see the colors and how they change as the yarns are changed.


They are lovely. I am sure will be appreciated by the recipients. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

TLL said:


> Shirley, your finished sweater looks wonderful on you! The colors are so good. Your face simply glows.
> 
> Tricia, your shawls are wonderful! I especially like the fuller view of the middle photo. Great perspective, but the close ups of the colors are enlightening. Thank you!
> 
> TNS - more practice and be brave (this includes me!) You can do it!


Thanks TLL for your encouragement. I'm afraid my ideas are way ahead of my ability, and the first few attempts were too complicated and just looked a mess, so I'm taking Shirley's advice to start simple, and then try to progress from there.


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
You look so good in that sweater. Love your new avatar.  And your face does glow.

TNS,
Go for it. You will learn more with each piece you do.


----------



## Normaedern

Here is my scarf. I hadn't realised I knitted the ends nearly the same!


----------



## Ronie

OH MY GOSH Norma!!!! that is beautiful... and your ends matching just goes to show the true artist in you.. it looked right and you did it and look at the results. Just amazing!!!!


----------



## TLL

Norma, that is wonderful!!! Way to go! Won't that scarf be fun to wear this winter? :thumbup:

TNS - I totally understand the ideas going beyond your ability part. I have only been knitting for 3 years and have so much to learn about how the different stitches and designs work together. Isn't it fun getting it figured out though?


----------



## martina

What a wonderful scarf you have knitted. Great to try new things and even better when they work out so well.


----------



## eshlemania

Normaedern said:
 

> Here is my scarf. I hadn't realised I knitted the ends nearly the same!


Norma,
That turned out great!! Love the colors and how you worked them out. Gorgeous! Very cool.


----------



## Lurker 2

Adding to the chorus, *Norma* I think the scarf is lovely- and how quickly you got there- once again I am bogged down in other priorities- sewing partly rather than knitting- had a bit of an off day with the needles yesterday- but I am well ahead of schedule!


----------



## Normaedern

Ronie said:


> OH MY GOSH Norma!!!! that is beautiful... and your ends matching just goes to show the true artist in you.. it looked right and you did it and look at the results. Just amazing!!!!


Thank you, Ronie. It gave me real pleasure to knit it.


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> Norma, that is wonderful!!! Way to go! Won't that scarf be fun to wear this winter? :thumbup:
> 
> TNS - I totally understand the ideas going beyond your ability part. I have only been knitting for 3 years and have so much to learn about how the different stitches and designs work together. Isn't it fun getting it figured out though?


Thank you. I shall remember the bluebells whilst wear during the winter. I'm hoping it will cheer me up.


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Norma,
> That turned out great!! Love the colors and how you worked them out. Gorgeous! Very cool.


Thank you, Bev. I just kept looking to see if it looked right!!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Adding to the chorus, *Norma* I think the scarf is lovely- and how quickly you got there- once again I am bogged down in other priorities- sewing partly rather than knitting- had a bit of an off day with the needles yesterday- but I am well ahead of schedule!


Thank you for being in the chorus! Are you sewing your skirt? I bet you need a change after all the knitting involved in your gansey workshop :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for being in the chorus! Are you sewing your skirt? I bet you need a change after all the knitting involved in your gansey workshop :thumbup:


Got one skirt finished, yesterday- and started mending an old favourite- Have a length of denim I want to put together - it is so useful having a denim skirt- I would like to have a second- they are such a good weight for winter! I am a bit Ganseyed out at the moment! But do have plans of investing in some 5 ply next year to make a more authentic one! That and some yarn from Jamieson's in Lerwick (Shetland) so I can do some genuine Fair Isle- they have such a wonderful colour range.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Got one skirt finished, yesterday- and started mending an old favourite- Have a length of denim I want to put together - it is so useful having a denim skirt- I would like to have a second- they are such a good weight for winter! I am a bit Ganseyed out at the moment! But do have plans of investing in some 5 ply next year to make a more authentic one! That and some yarn from Jamieson's in Lerwick (Shetland) so I can do some genuine Fair Isle- they have such a wonderful colour range.


The Jamieson's website is awash with colour. I go there just to look :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Here is my scarf. I hadn't realised I knitted the ends nearly the same!


It's just perfect, Norma. I love the way the blues, lavenders and greens work, and the ribbing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> The Jamieson's website is awash with colour. I go there just to look :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I would if I could- but presently can't get google to cooperate!


----------



## Ronie

Hi everyone.. Julie I have a denim skirt I have yet to wear!!! it has a strange hem to it.. You gave me an idea of fixing it the way I want when you said you were mending an old favorite... I was thinking if the weather was real hot in August that I should take some skirts instead of wearing pants.. At least to the picnic we are having in the park!! very comfortable and I can eat what I want and not worry about it getting too tight


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. Julie I have a denim skirt I have yet to wear!!! it has a strange hem to it.. You gave me an idea of fixing it the way I want when you said you were mending an old favorite... I was thinking if the weather was real hot in August that I should take some skirts instead of wearing pants.. At least to the picnic we are having in the park!! very comfortable and I can eat what I want and not worry about it getting too tight


That is a very real bonus to the elasticated, dirndl type skirt that I often stitch for my self- you don't have to worry about one's expanding waistline through the day!


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> It's just perfect, Norma. I love the way the blues, lavenders and greens work, and the ribbing.


Thank you. I tried to think hard about the colours.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> It's just perfect, Norma. I love the way the blues, lavenders and greens work, and the ribbing.


Thank you. I tried to think hard about the colours.


----------



## eshlemania

Well, it's done, except for some repair and THE BACK. Ha! I am well pleased. You can tell that I improved from beginning to end.


----------



## Ronie

WOW!!! that is amazing Bev!!! I love it.. That sunset is so pretty!!! You did a great job.. I can see you worked very hard on this


----------



## damemary

Thanks for the inspiration. Wow!



eshlemania said:


> Well, it's done, except for some repair and THE BACK. Ha! I am well pleased. You can tell that I improved from beginning to end.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I would if I could- but presently can't get google to cooperate!


Hi Julie! Sorry that you're still having computer frustrations, but you have been so busy despite that! Hope all is progressing well and that winter isn't biting too hard! Hugs to you and a good ear rub for Ringo.


----------



## TNS

eshlemania said:


> Well, it's done, except for some repair and THE BACK. Ha! I am well pleased. You can tell that I improved from beginning to end.


That is so impressive, I just love the way you have incorporated all the different effects in the theme of the skyscape over 24 hours. What next?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Hi Julie! Sorry that you're still having computer frustrations, but you have been so busy despite that! Hope all is progressing well and that winter isn't biting too hard! Hugs to you and a good ear rub for Ringo.


Winter is biting with a sting of cold in it's tail- Snow is falling in both main Islands- people are being warned to fit chains on their tyres- and the Ski Operators are delighted because it is School Holidays from next week- I thing]k most have two weeks off.


----------



## Normaedern

I love those, Bev. They are so creative! I have enjoyed watching them progress.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Winter is biting with a sting of cold in it's tail- Snow is falling in both main Islands- people are being warned to fit chains on their tyres- and the Ski Operators are delighted because it is School Holidays from next week- I thing]k most have two weeks off.


I hope this warms you up. http://www.jamiesonsofshetland.co.uk/
Computers are a drag.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I hope this warms you up. http://www.jamiesonsofshetland.co.uk/
> Computers are a drag.


Thank you Norma- that is a very kind thought! I must bookmark this page!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Norma- that is a very kind thought! I must bookmark this page!


You are very welcome. I am going to go and get ready to go shopping now. We have several roads closed for repairs and loads of tourists so it is going to take for ever.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:



> You are very welcome. I am going to go and get ready to go shopping now. We have several roads closed for repairs and loads of tourists so it is going to take for ever.


I'll wish you God Speed!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Winter is biting with a sting of cold in it's tail- Snow is falling in both main Islands- people are being warned to fit chains on their tyres- and the Ski Operators are delighted because it is School Holidays from next week- I thing]k most have two weeks off.


Ooh, I hope you are wearing one of your warmer Ganseys! Have the two for the DG's been posted yet? Sounds like they may be required! Do you get any snow?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Ooh, I hope you are wearing one of your warmer Ganseys! Have the two for the DG's been posted yet? Sounds like they may be required! Do you get any snow?


We won't have snow here- at the worst we get hail- snow on the mountains by the time you get to Ruapehu- which has in recent years occasionally made the overseas news when it erupts- Although the most recent has been activity on Tongariro- the Plateau around them frequently is closed by snow falls in winter. I don't at this moment have my guernsey on- and I am all goosepimply! 55 F inside, approximately 13 C. not as cold as Canada! or Britain for that matter- but we feel cold! This week I get the Cluedo game I hope for my DGD, next fortnight I plan to do the postage- it will mount up- I am anticipating around $30 worth, by the time I buy the boxes. It always costs more to get parcels over the Cook Strait.
They will have seen snow on the hills around Christchurch today.


----------



## eshlemania

TNS said:


> That is so impressive, I just love the way you have incorporated all the different effects in the theme of the skyscape over 24 hours. What next?


What next? Wow, I'm going back to regular knitting for a while. That scarf took all of me.  I didn't knit anything else. It wouldn't let me. But, yes, there will be a next. I loved doing it.

Thanks everyone for all your encouragement along the way and your kind words at the finish line. 

Norma,
I think your scarf is just as creative. I am not sure I could do what you did as well as you did. In affect what I did was color inside the lines. What you did was color without lines. And you did so well. It's kind of neat. The color comes out of each of us in a different way as if each of us was created uniquely. Love it.


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> What next? Wow, I'm going back to regular knitting for a while. That scarf took all of me.  I didn't knit anything else. It wouldn't let me. But, yes, there will be a next. I loved doing it.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your encouragement along the way and your kind words at the finish line.
> 
> Norma,
> I think your scarf is just as creative. I am not sure I could do what you did as well as you did. In affect what I did was color inside the lines. What you did was color without lines. And you did so well. It's kind of neat. The color comes out of each of us in a different way as if each of us was created uniquely. Love it.


The was lovely of you. Thank you. I found it scary!!!! Did you?


----------



## eshlemania

A little scary, then excitement took over as I realized that I could do this. But I think without lines it would be scarier. 8-0 You don't know if you are doing well till you get done and see the whole. Where I had little scenes and each one was a finished product. I didn't have to wait to the end to see how I was doing.


----------



## damemary

Good learning tool.



eshlemania said:


> A little scary, then excitement took over as I realized that I could do this. But I think without lines it would be scarier. 8-0 You don't know if you are doing well till you get done and see the whole. Where I had little scenes and each one was a finished product. I didn't have to wait to the end to see how I was doing.


----------



## Normaedern

damemary said:


> Good learning tool.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

damemary said:


> Good learning tool.


Very true!


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Well, it's done, except for some repair and THE BACK. Ha! I am well pleased. You can tell that I improved from beginning to end.


WOW!!! Bev, that is AMAZING!!! I am so impressed. I appreciate your description about coloring within and without the lines, and can totally relate to the "scary" part! I think that is why I am feeling really comfortable with a simple yarn for RM right now.  Great job!


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Toni.

It just didn't feel right when Norma kept saying how creative mine was, like her's wasn't. And I thought hers was amazing. We each express in different ways.


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni.
> 
> It just didn't feel right when Norma kept saying how creative mine was, like her's wasn't. And I thought hers was amazing. We each express in different ways.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern--just stunning. your intarsia looks impecable and the colors are brilliant.

Bev--yours is a different experience and is so creative. with the surface applied details it has a 3-D effect when you look at it.

Both of you did fabulously well.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Tamarque! I had fun doing it.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you,Tamarque. I learnt a great deal.


----------



## tamarque

it shows that you both had fun doing this project. makes it fun for us to see the work, too.


----------



## KittyChris

After about a week of ignoring the workshops, I have finally checked back in. 

Toni, I do hope to see another picture of your lace scarf. You are very brave to give this a try in lace and it is looking good. 

TNN, Bev and Norma all have wonderful scarfs. Congratulations.


----------



## KittyChris

triciad19 said:


> Here are the three prayer shawls. Thought you might like to see the colors and how they change as the yarns are changed.


Tricia, do I remember correctly that you use LB Homespun for the prayer shawls? I love the muted colors, and the Lacey border.


----------



## triciad19

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, do I remember correctly that you use LB Homespun for the prayer shawls? I love the muted colors, and the Lacey border.


I use whatever is donated. Do have some homespun in the stash at present so am using it. I like the soft feel but not the way it frays.

Most of what I get is Red Heart and a lot is something no longer made. I even get some discontinued brands like KMart yarn, a worsted weight mohair like with a shimmer, and of course it is a partial skein of one, a tangles skein of another. Lots of red, orange,browns, natural to white. Trying to find something to blend or coordinate is a challenge.

The pictures the other day were all Homespun. The lacy border is a chroched bind off. Better for homespun than fringe!


----------



## TNS

Still on simple things - I think I told you about finding a well crafted but rather dull baby mat in a charity shop, so although I haven't quite finished my skinny scarf, I've now found out how to do double crochet (u-tube) and tried a darker edging for effect, which I think improves it so I'll continue to experiment and report back!


----------



## jmai5421

TNS said:


> Still on simple things - I think I told you about finding a well crafted but rather dull baby mat in a charity shop, so although I haven't quite finished my skinny scarf, I've now found out how to do double crochet (u-tube) and tried a darker edging for effect, which I think improves it so I'll continue to experiment and report back!


Very pretty, especially the darker border. That is neat to learn a new stitch. The work is so even.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> Still on simple things - I think I told you about finding a well crafted but rather dull baby mat in a charity shop, so although I haven't quite finished my skinny scarf, I've now found out how to do double crochet (u-tube) and tried a darker edging for effect, which I think improves it so I'll continue to experiment and report back!


That was a brilliant thought and very well done!


----------



## eshlemania

Love the darker blue on that. Good for you, TNS! Nice stitching also.


----------



## MarilynKnits

The contrast of the darker blue was just the right touch to brighten the whole project. Your crochet work is very nicely done.


----------



## TNS

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I've decided to just leave it with a double row of the dark blue, so here is the finished article, not yet blocked etc.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I've decided to just leave it with a double row of the dark blue, so here is the finished article, not yet blocked etc.


It is amazing the difference the darker edging makes- really finishes the mat! Well done Lin! I gather this is your first attempt at crochet?


----------



## TNS

Thanks Julie! I've only ever done simple chain stitch as a foundation for knitting cast ons, and long ago made granny Squares but couldn't remember any stitches by name. I looked up some of the basic stitches on U-tube and decided that I needed to do double crochet ( but not sure if its the UK or US version) so got the appropriate video and just followed the instruction there. Not too sure I've done the points and inside bits of the star shape correctly but tried to reproduce what is on the original. It's really fun, especially as I used DK yarn and a big crochet hook (4mm)
Back to the scarf next....


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie! I've only ever done simple chain stitch as a foundation for knitting cast ons, and long ago made granny Squares but couldn't remember any stitches by name. I looked up some of the basic stitches on U-tube and decided that I needed to do double crochet ( but not sure if its the UK or US version) so got the appropriate video and just followed the instruction there. Not too sure I've done the points and inside bits of the star shape correctly but tried to reproduce what is on the original. It's really fun, especially as I used DK yarn and a big crochet hook (4mm)
> Back to the scarf next....


 :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester

The dark blue finishes it off perfectly!


----------



## MarilynKnits

TNS said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I've decided to just leave it with a double row of the dark blue, so here is the finished article, not yet blocked etc.


Good decision. It looks really classy. Anything more probably would have looked like overkill.


----------



## TLL

tmlester said:


> The dark blue finishes it off perfectly!


I agree! Very nice!!!


----------



## jmai5421

The dark blue is perfect, really sets it off.


----------



## Ronie

I was wondering about your mat!  I love what you did it just finished it off beautifully.. your stitching is very pretty.. I would of thought you had been doing crochet for a very long time


----------



## TNS

Thank you all again for the positive comments. I'm not sure I deserve it for just adding the two rows of dark blue!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a good finishing touch!


I'm pleased with the effect, Julie. Seemed so sad to see the original article languishing in the charity shop 50p basket as it has been beautifully crocheted and probably never used. And, I've discovered how to do at least one crochet stitch, easy with the videos!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I'm pleased with the effect, Julie. Seemed so sad to see the original article languishing in the charity shop 50p basket as it has been beautifully crocheted and probably never used. And, I've discovered how to do at least one crochet stitch, easy with the videos!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

This just showed up on Pinterest- I decided to post it here as most of you doing the Monet Random shawl will be following this conversation. The Pinterest post had multiple images of the garden at Givenchy as it is possibly right now- being the northern summer. Not sure how to post the whole lot- but at least here is one!


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely, Julie. A few more?


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful Julie. Not doing the shawl but love the picture.


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, very nice, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Lovely, Julie. A few more?


A couple more, that I rather like! Pink Peonies and the second one has purpley blue Salvia.


----------



## TNS

These are lovely colour combinations, especially the second one with the touch of rusty red.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> These are lovely colour combinations, especially the second one with the touch of rusty red.


He has left such a legacy, both in his Waterlillies and with his garden- wonderful that it is still there.


----------



## jmai5421

Love the flowers and color ideas, especially the second picture.


----------



## Ronie

Love those pictures Julie.. I was watching '60 minutes' on CBS and there was a man who lives in your area Or an area I have heard you talk about and every thing was so pretty!! all wonderfully green like in your picture!!(avatar)
He was in trouble for something.. LOL I fast forwarded through most of it to get another segment on Volcanos  any way I was thinking of you and how pretty it must be where your are.. 
I know these are pictures off of Pinterest and not your own


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple more, that I rather like! Pink Peonies and the second one has purpley blue Salvia.


I love peonies but the blue colour combinations are great. Reading and looking whilst listening to Beethoven's 9th. How lucky can I get?


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Love those pictures Julie.. I was watching '60 minutes' on CBS and there was a man who lives in your area Or an area I have heard you talk about and every thing was so pretty!! all wonderfully green like in your picture!!(avatar)
> He was in trouble for something.. LOL I fast forwarded through most of it to get another segment on Volcanos  any way I was thinking of you and how pretty it must be where your are..
> I know these are pictures off of Pinterest and not your own


My avatar is actually of a Castle in Scotland that I visited in 2011, with my cousin Bill. We don't have anything as substantial, that old, here. We do have some lovely spots around, but my neighbourhood is rather run-down- few people are able to do much with their gardens- sadly. We do have a lot of semi-tropical plants- yucca, bromeliads, and orchids do quite well. Although just now we are very lucky to have avoided the heavy rain that has hit the north of the Island- many are without power now in the fourth day- I must do something about my own emergency supplies- I could last two days- three at a pinch, but approaching a wek would be pushing things.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Love the flowers and color ideas, especially the second picture.


There were so many lovely photos posted it was hard to choose!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I love peonies but the blue colour combinations are great. Reading and looking whilst listening to Beethoven's 9th. How lucky can I get?


Sounds a lovely way to spend a Summer's evening!


----------



## eshlemania

jmai5421 said:


> Love the flowers and color ideas, especially the second picture.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

I am going to attempt to post a picture of a cowl that I am working on. The pattern has been modified and I did not stick with the monochromatic color scheme that the pattern suggested. I did my own thing. I will post the picture later.


----------



## Ronie

Lurker 2 said:


> My avatar is actually of a Castle in Scotland that I visited in 2011, with my cousin Bill. We don't have anything as substantial, that old, here. We do have some lovely spots around, but my neighbourhood is rather run-down- few people are able to do much with their gardens- sadly. We do have a lot of semi-tropical plants- yucca, bromeliads, and orchids do quite well. Although just now we are very lucky to have avoided the heavy rain that has hit the north of the Island- many are without power now in the fourth day- I must do something about my own emergency supplies- I could last two days- three at a pinch, but approaching a wek would be pushing things.


The story was of a billionaire that got himself into trouble.. and of course he lived in a mansion.. I just thought that the part of the country you live in was beautiful.. I live in a beautiful area too but you wouldn't know it for my yard LOL its a work in progress that is for sure..


----------



## Ronie

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to post a picture of a cowl that I am working on. The pattern has been modified and I did not stick with the monochromatic color scheme that the pattern suggested. I did my own thing. I will post the picture later.


I would love to see that


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> The story was of a billionaire that got himself into trouble.. and of course he lived in a mansion.. I just thought that the part of the country you live in was beautiful.. I live in a beautiful area too but you wouldn't know it for my yard LOL its a work in progress that is for sure..


Probably Kim dot Com, the German Millionaire, who is under threat of extradition to the US. He lives north of Auckland, and in a rented Mansion- his funds have been frozen by the government- but he has started a new political party- which actually in my opinion has some quite good policies.


----------



## TLL

Beautiful garden photos, Julie. Stay safe!

I, too, would like to see your cowl, pacer. Isn't it fun to experiment?


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Beautiful garden photos, Julie. Stay safe!
> 
> I, too, would like to see your cowl, pacer. Isn't it fun to experiment?


They are, aren't they? I need to stay warm at present- high winds can be so chilling. Although thank goodness we have not been affected by the power outages.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank goodness you can snuggle down with your guernsey and be warm.


And my knitting on my lap, to keep my legs warm!!!! Quite the opposite I am sure to what you have!


----------



## eshlemania

Take care, Julie.


----------



## martina

We are having a lovely warm and dry day today, thankfully. I hope all stay safe whatever their weather is.


----------



## Ronie

Julie that sounds right! as I said I didn't watch much of it... for some reason I find it funny that he was only renting.. LOL he was so pompous on the show and didn't seem phased by his troubles.. 

We woke up to a foggy day yesterday.. then the weather turned and was terribly windy.. by the time it was dinner time the wind and fog was gone, the sun came out and we ended up eating outside  it was beautiful.. I can live with that!

Julie stay nice and warm.. 
Bev I sure hope your part of the country can get a break! Seems never ending doesn't it??


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> our spot seems often to miss the worst


I hope they are right! Take good care.


----------



## Lurker 2

A further photo from Pinterest- this one of tulips by the waterlilly ponds.

Certainly shows how nature handles colour clashes!

That is beautiful -- the colors do work so well in nature.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> A further photo from Pinterest- this one of tulips by the waterlilly ponds.
> 
> Certainly shows how nature handles colour clashes!


The clashes are great. I love them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> The clashes are great. I love them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Ronie

I like the last one with the tulips the best.. that flash of color really brightens a already beautiful spot!


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I like the last one with the tulips the best.. that flash of color really brightens a already beautiful spot!


It is a very nice view! :thumbup:


----------



## Pamela F

Love the photos. 

When I think of using colour I remember a saying I once saw that said 'if it happens in nature it will work'.

Our beautiful world is a great 'reference book'.

Happy playing &#128156;


----------



## Ronie

Pamela F said:


> Love the photos.
> 
> When I think of using colour I remember a saying I once saw that said 'if it happens in nature it will work'.
> 
> Our beautiful world is a great 'reference book'.
> 
> Happy playing 💜


I agree I have heard that too...


----------



## TLL

Pamela F said:


> Love the photos.
> 
> When I think of using colour I remember a saying I once saw that said 'if it happens in nature it will work'.
> 
> Our beautiful world is a great 'reference book'.
> 
> Happy playing 💜


I like that. Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! have any of you finished any color additions? 

I am nearly finished another sweater (stashbuster cardigan) for a friend who lives north of Edmonton where it is extremely bitter in the winter. She is a dear friend and like a daughter to me. A wonderful quilter and owns a local quilt store there - She also has added a yarn section. 

Here is a picture of the nearly completed sweater. I just have to finish about two inches on one sleeve and sew on the button.

I changed it a lot from my first stashbuster - no collar - low neckline, one button, 3/4 sleeves but same fancy stitch. Lots of fun.


----------



## Designer1234

As the thread here has slowed down I will be closing it in a couple of days. If you have any more pictures of work which has been designed or made from ideas from this great Conversation,please post them here! I thank you all for joining in with us. If anyone has any ideas as to what would make another converation, please pm me. I think, however that as we are all so busy in the summer that maybe we could hold another one in Sept. I hope to start up the workshops later in the fall. 

Thanks again for joining me in this fun discussion. Shirley


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
I love those colors. It all works very well with the gray. 

Thank you for this Conversation. It has changed forever my knitting. When I look at patterns and colors now, I think maybe instead of cables across the back, I'll put lace. And what colors can I combine to make this mine.


----------



## Ronie

That will be a great time for me!! I look forward to that  you know where to find us LOL... I am amost done with my Random Monet and it is a work in color play and texture plus lace.. I will be sharing that and I think a lot of us are close.. some are done.. we would love to put a 'Parade' on of them.. I'm not sure how that works!! I hope you will pop in our lace party!! your always welcome ..

Love the sweater by the way.. all the little details really make it special


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> That will be a great time for me!! I look forward to that  you know where to find us LOL... I am amost done with my Random Monet and it is a work in color play and texture plus lace.. I will be sharing that and I think a lot of us are close.. some are done.. we would love to put a 'Parade' on of them.. I'm not sure how that works!! I hope you will pop in our lace party!! your always welcome ..
> 
> Love the sweater by the way.. all the little details really make it special


If there are things nearly finished I will leave it open for another week or two! I will check it out then and open a Parade - I think this has been one of the best learning tools of all the workshops and that is saying something. I appreciate all your interest and your willingness to listen, contribute and learn! It is wonderful.


----------



## TNS

Thank you everyone for all the inspiration and information, and especially Shirley for leading us all into new areas to explore. I have really enjoyed it even if I'm a bit slow in trying out all the ideas. It really makes you think!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! have any of you finished any color additions?
> 
> I am nearly finished another sweater (stashbuster cardigan) for a friend who lives north of Edmonton where it is extremely bitter in the winter. She is a dear friend and like a daughter to me. A wonderful quilter and owns a local quilt store there - She also has added a yarn section.
> 
> Here is a picture of the nearly completed sweater. I just have to finish about two inches on one sleeve and sew on the button.
> 
> I changed it a lot from my first stashbuster - no collar - low neckline, one button, 3/4 sleeves but same fancy stitch. Lots of fun.


Beautiful cuffs and I love the colors Designer. Lovely knitting as always. Your works are original and your artistic abilities always shine through. I am glad I will have this conversation to come to and read through from time to time for inspiration.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> A further photo from Pinterest- this one of tulips by the waterlilly ponds.
> 
> Certainly shows how nature handles colour clashes!
> 
> That is beautiful -- the colors do work so well in nature.


Oh how I love that photo. I do so wish to see Monet's Gardens. Oh well, never say never. :wink:


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Shirley for the two conversations. You have changed my knitting for ever. I have had the courage/vision to break out of the box of "THE PATTERN". I am so grateful because I view knitting quite differently now. I am going to start my first top down shortly. My Random Monet shows texture. Wonderful!


----------



## Ronie

Designer1234 said:


> If there are things nearly finished I will leave it open for another week or two! I will check it out then and open a Parade - I think this has been one of the best learning tools of all the workshops and that is saying something. I appreciate all your interest and your willingness to listen, contribute and learn! It is wonderful.


You could go ahead and close it.. I will most likely show it in the Lace Party since that is where the KAL is... but it is inspired by your teachings and I hope you like it.. I was up at 5:15am this morning.. just itching to finish it  It is mostly acrylic with some cotton mixed in so blocking might take awhile.. I will need to wet block it! hope the ribbon sections stretch enough and then when it is dry I need to steam it so it could be a week before its off the mats


----------



## Designer1234

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Shirley for the two conversations. You have changed my knitting for ever. I have had the courage/vision to break out of the box of "THE PATTERN". I am so grateful because I view knitting quite differently now. I am going to start my first top down shortly. My Random Monet shows texture. Wonderful!


You have no idea how your posts make me feel. I have a passion and that is to prove to people that you can do things outside the box and it will brighten your life. I feel so good that you and others are going to use the suggestions and that you see the world and your work a bit differently.

I get so much pleasure out of 'going for it' and making original 'one of a kind' items. You have made my day.


----------



## martina

You have made us all think about using yarns and patterns in a different way than before and given us lots of examples to work from. Thank you., you are certainly a Designer, and excellent teacher.


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> You have made us all think about using yarns and patterns in a different way than before and given us lots of examples to work from. Thank you., you are certainly a Designer, and excellent teacher.


Thankyou so much


----------



## TLL

Thank you so much, Shirley, for encouraging us to think outside the box with our knitting. It makes me want to understand how the stitches work and how to put them together in an effective way to create new patterns and how to use color in new ways. What a special gift you have given us. Thank you.


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Shirley. Love your sweater. I am venturing out trying color. I am also going to refer back to this conversation for color especially the color photos that Julie posted and your latest sweater. I think your sweater colors would look good in an ASJ.


----------



## tmlester

Designer1234 said:


> You have no idea how your posts make me feel. I have a passion and that is to prove to people that you can do things outside the box and it will brighten your life. I feel so good that you and others are going to use the suggestions and that you see the world and your work a bit differently.
> 
> I get so much pleasure out of 'going for it' and making original 'one of a kind' items. You have made my day.


Thank you so much Shirley! As always your talent and generous nature shine through!! This has been such a wonderful lesson in as you said 'going for it', and has given me so many ideas that I now have a few extra WIPs added to what is becoming a rather cumbersome collection


----------



## MarilynKnits

This has been a most enlightening workshop. Thank you everybody for some ingenious ideas, and Shirley for presenting the forum for us all. 

I have bookmarked this topic for future use. Right now I am busy finishing up projects for two charities and working on a pair of socks for myself in a Noro colorway with emerald green royal blue, and lemon yellow so far. No idea what will turn up as I work my way through the ball. 

Hope all in the Northern hemisphere have a good summer and in the Southern a benign winter.


----------



## Lurker 2

MarilynKnits said:


> This has been a most enlightening workshop. Thank you everybody for some ingenious ideas, and Shirley for presenting the forum for us all.
> 
> I have bookmarked this topic for future use. Right now I am busy finishing up projects for two charities and working on a pair of socks for myself in a Noro colorway with emerald green royal blue, and lemon yellow so far. No idea what will turn up as I work my way through the ball.
> 
> Hope all in the Northern hemisphere have a good summer and in the Southern a benign winter.


'Fraid our part of the south, is suffering from serious flooding just as the calves are coming. Not local, but a bit to the north of where I live.


----------



## tamarque

Oh my, looks like the Lace Party is all partying here. Have not been tuning in to this forum for some time now. 


Shirley, this was a great discussion and the KAL on Lace Party was so influenced by it and the one on texture. It has been great fun and a good learning. Let's do some more--it is a great way to develop skills.


----------



## Lurker 2

Another photo from Pinterest of Monet's Garden at Giverny.

Could almost fit with the texture Conversation!


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, that is brillant. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque

Julie--thanx for the Monet pics. they are inspirational and given your current weather conditions, these must lift your spirit. they do mine and it is a gorgeous summer day here.


----------



## Lurker 2

A further Garden Photo- not exactly sure if it is Giverny- but there are some lovely colour contrasts in it.
Thanks to Pinterest.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> A further Garden Photo- not exactly sure if it is Geverny- but there are some lovely colour contrasts in it.
> Thanks to Pinterest.


That would make a lovely colour scheme:thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Love it, love it, Julie. One could see some ribbon in the knitting adding in the bright flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Could work very nicely!


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, hope you have a wonderful birthday today. If you stop by the Lace Party, you will see lots of birthday wishes.


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Julie, hope you have a wonderful birthday today. If you stop by the Lace Party, you will see lots of birthday wishes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Bev and Toni- I will take a look!


----------



## triciad19

Well, I have not been able to finish Fire scarf yet but here are a couple of prayer shawls that might work for color. Question: Both of these curl along the edges. I have no idea why and blocking didn't fix it. They curled again after being unpinned.


They are beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234

triciad19 said:


> Well, I have not been able to finish Fire scarf yet but here are a couple of prayer shawls that might work for color. Question: Both of these curl along the edges. I have no idea why and blocking didn't fix it. They curled again after being unpinned.
> 
> They are beautiful.


I would try doing two rows of half double crochets around the bottom. then block it.

It might also work if you do rows of garter stitch across the bottom. i would use one or even two size smaller hook (for crochet) or needles for garter stitch.


----------



## triciad19

Designer1234 said:


> I would try doing two rows of half double crochets around the bottom. then block it.
> 
> It might also work if you do rows of garter stitch across the bottom. i would use one or even two size smaller hook (for crochet) or needles for garter stitch.


They are knitted with a garter border on both sides. The bind off is a crochet bind off. I have made several without this problem but I did vary the stitchs a little and the color changing. Maybe I stitched too tight on the edges changing colors. ? ?


----------



## Designer1234

triciad19 said:


> They are knitted with a garter border on both sides. The bind off is a crochet bind off. I have made several without this problem but I did vary the stitchs a little and the color changing. Maybe I stitched too tight on the edges changing colors. ? ?


That could be possible. hmm, maybe you could still try a slightly looser crochet ? I am not much help here at all.


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia,
Your prayer shawls are beautiful!!


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Tricia,
> Your prayer shawls are beautiful!!


Using up orphan partial skeins of yarn. Thank you.


----------



## TLL

Hmmm, I would have suggested what Shirley said. Maybe a couple more rows of the garter stitch? Your color combinations are great!


----------



## Designer1234

THIS CONVERSATION WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. 

IT WILL BE AVAILABLE PERMANENTLY IN THE ARCHIVES OF THE WORKSHOP SECTION.

Thank you for joining in and contributing. Designer1234


----------



## MarilynKnits

Marilyn wrote: Thank you for an enlightening and inspiring creative experience.



Thankyou! I am so glad you joined us. We all, including me, learned a lot. 
You are very welcome!


----------



## Designer1234

*http://gingerschatz.blogspot.com.au/2011/09/tutorial-crazy-patchwork-klimt-blankets.html*

this is a great link to information as to how to pick colors for a crochet afghan. Thanks to Roni. I decided to put it here as it is a very good idea.

Please scroll down to the 'Planning' as it gives you a great idea for checking out your colors. Even if you are knitting you could still make the tiny squares and try them together. Thanks Rono! I just read this topic again and it is worth it for everyone who knits, crochets or quilts to check out! "


----------



## Designer1234

here are the pictures to go with the article.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------



## Designer1234

KittyChris said:


> I have just taken a second look at the pictures with all the questions. And some of them look different. Not by much, but there is a change now in the way I see them after briefly skimming over everyone's answers.
> I think it partially has to do with the different computers show the colors more correctly than mine. For instance the sweater with the yarn from New Delhi that you say is a glorious blue - looks like a fuchia shade of purple with a deep purple stripe. I don't see any blue.


It was a fuschia - my post wasn't clear. I said I also received some glorious blue that I had not used yet. So your colors were on, not wrong.


----------



## EmilyC53




----------

